# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SLOVENIJI

## MIJA 32

Otvaramo nove teme naslovljene prema zemljama u kojima se MPO postupak odvija radi lakšeg snalaženja.

Ovdje ćemo kopirati  korisne linkove i postove koji se odnose na potpomognutu u Mariboru, Ljubljani i Postojni.

Molimo vas kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta OVDJE

Molimo ne chatajte, vjerujemo da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke. 

prije svega stavljam post Ine33 kao MPO vodič kroz Maribor (samo što nije virtualan)   :Kiss:  

_"GENERALIJE 

Konzultacija kod prof. Vlaisavljevića se u prosjeku čekaju 2-3 MJESECA (znači od nazivanja klinike do prvog susreta). Postupak se čeka GODINU dana – ovo je bilo stanje 2006.-te. Liječnici rade timski tako da, kad se jednom uđe u postupak, ravnopravno preuzimaju folikulometrije, punkcije i transfere.

CIJENA POSTUPKA

Ovisi o tome što se radi, od minimalno 1400 do 1900 EUR, lijekove pacijentica plaća sama. Postoji cijenik s vrijednošću boda, koja se svaku toliko mijenja.


KONTAKTI 

Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor) 
Oddelek za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
Ljubljanska 5, 2000 Maribor 
web site: http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm
http://www.ivf-mb.net/ - ima sve podatke o kontaktima, uspješnosti postupaka, brošura s opisom postupka (nije baš najnovija, ali je vrlo OK, i ima pdf verzija na hrvatskom). 
Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24 48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure


SHEME ZVANJA 

Prva konzultacija se u pravilu odrađuje kod prof. Vlaisavljevića, koji ordinira u poslijepodnevnim satima u priv. Ordinaciji dr. Magdalene Božič svaki ponedjeljak od 15:30 – 18:00 (i dulje). Adresa: Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor. Zakazuje se na tel. + 386 2 420 77 55, najbolje zvati 5 min prije 15:30, tako je moje iskustvo, u 15:30 odmah zauzeće. 

Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24 48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure

Dakle, držite se te sheme nazivanja i budite uporni i nema šanse da ih ne dobijete taj isti dan kad ih trebate. 

Pripreme za prvu konzultaciju i prva konzultacija te druga konzultacija – tj. kontrolni UZV. 

Tu je sve vjerojatno samopodrazumijevajuće, ali evo mojih savjeta. Iskopirajte sve bitne nalaze koje imate (npr. HSG, nalaz hormona, ev. spermiogram, napravite sažetak prošlih protokola, ako ih je bilo) – te nalaze možete i naknadno poslati poštom (naravski, fotokopije), ali pomoći će vam da dr. brže dođe do nekih zaključaka ako ih imate sa sobom. Napišite si listu pitanja i pitajte bez ustezanja, nema nikakvog požurivanja. Na prvoj konzultaciji će vas dr. vjerojatno gledati i na UZV, bez obzira na dan ciklusa i ev. krvarenje. Ne uzbuđujte se, nije mu prvi put. Ulazite oboje, ako želite, vaš muž i vi, i nema mjesta nekom sramu. 
Od prof. se dobije i papirić „Spisak pretraga potrebnih za IVF/ICSI konzilij“ di je označeno da je potrebno ev. naknadno dostaviti fotokopije med. dokumentacije (znači ovo gore – infoi vezano za prethodne operacije – tipa HSG, laparaskopije, operacije na jajnicima) i podatke o ciklusima MPO-a (ne mora biti original, može i vaš sažetak kako je stvar tekla). Dakle, ove upute dobijete nakon prve konzultacije, nije potrebno raditi unaprijed, ali možda, ako to imate odrađeno, ubrzate postupak dijagnostike i ubrzate dobijanje termina. Na temelju tog papirića možete tražiti daljnje uputnice od vašeg soc. ginića, M-ovi od njihove opće dr. 
Pretrage kod žene – prof. zaokruži po potrebi (znači ne treba sve) – ovo je info iz 2006.-te, moguće da je bilo promjena:

-spolni hormoni FSH i LH i prolaktin iz krvi (između 2. i 5. dc) – ovo sam imala 
-hormoni štitnjače TSH, T3 i T4 – ovo sam imala 
-progestesteron – ovo sam imala 
-toxoplasma gondii – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-chlamydia trachomatis – imala prijašnje briseve 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-CMV (IgG, IgM ako je IgG pozitivan) – nisam imala, nije zaorkužio 
-markeri hepatisia B i C - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-krvna grupa i RH faktor (ne treba ponavljati ako imate već jednom izvađeno, inače obavezno) - imala 
-VDRL – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna, zaboravila sam što je to (mislim sifilis) 
-rubella virus IgG (samo ako nije cijepljena) – nisam imala, nije traženo 
-UZV (između 8. i 14. dc) – obavezno, ovo se onda još jednom prije postupka naruči na UZV kod prof. Vlaisavljevića 

Pretrage kod muškarca: 
-VDRL - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-markeri hepatitisa B i C – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae 
-FSH i testosteron u serumu 
-chlamydia trachomatis 

Androloška ambulanta Oddelka za reproduktivnu medicinu Maribor 
-spermiogram 
-MAR test 
-bakteriološka obrada ejakulata 
-biokemijska obrada ejakulata (cink, a-glukozidaza, fruktoza, LDH) 
-aspiracijska citologija testisa ili biopsija testisa 

Pretpostavljam da se HIV-ovi i Hepatitisi rade radi ev. transfuzija ili možda smrzlića, ne znam, ali to svima traže, i ženama i muškarcima. 

MM-u ništa nije tražilo osim ovih krvnih pretraga, imamo kompletnu obradu s VV-a jer smo njihovi pacijenti od 2002.-ge i dodatne obrade iz Petrove, a njegov spermiogram varira prema normali, ali uvijek nešto (najčešće astheno, ali zna bit i teratho). Operirao je i varikokelu, ali najnovije spoznaje su prema prof. da ta operacija baš i nešto ne pomaže, osim ako muškarac nema subjektivnih smetnji (bol itd.) – MM-u nije pomoglo, po meni smo samo na tome izgubili vrijeme. 

Naravno, ako imate neki drugi zdrav. problem, nevezano za neplodnost, upozorite profesora. 

Info za znalice i maratonke - od imunologije (NK stanice, dr. Beer itd.) se ništa ne traži, niti se tome zasad i koliko sam ja shvatila, pridaje neka pažnja – kao i na VV-u to se drži još uvijek eksperimentalnom i statistički nedokazanim pravcem liječenja neplodnosti (nije mi tako rečeno, ali sam pitala, a prof. mi je odgovorio nešto u tom stilu). 

Znači, ako je sve OK, pošaljete ove nalaze ili ih donesete sa sobom na onaj kontrolni UZV od 8-14 dana ciklusa i to je to. Također, savjetovala bih vam da, iako vam to u Mariboru neće tražiti, ponovite kojih 3 mjeseca prije postupka kontrolne briseve cerviksa – da se po potrebi stignete izliječiti. Zbog loših briseva (streptokok, chlamidia, ešerijiha itd.) vam se u Mariboru u pravilu neće odgoditi postupak i terapiju možete primati skoro do prije punkcije, ali naravno da je preporučeno ući u postupak „čista“. 

_

----------


## MIJA 32

EV. SMJEŠTAJ U MARIBORU / PARKIRANJE 

Ovo možete zamoliti sestre da vam pomognu ili pročitati prethodne postove cura koje su tamo bile – razvio se svojevrsni „zdravstveni turizam“. Ako ste iz Zagreba, u načelu vam ne treba smještaj jer je vožnja do Maribora oko sat vremena (napravljen je autoput do Maribora, za koji treba vinjeta, vinjeta se kupuje ili na granici ili u Mariboru na benzinskima ili na trafikama), čak niti nakon transfera – savjetuju da je putovanje unutar 150 km ok. Folikulometrije su nama u Novoj vasi, bile poslije podne, mislim da je to i pravio, ali nisam sigurna, što je nama bilo savršeno jer smo manje gubili od radnog vremena i uspjevali smo se naspavati. Navodno je smještaj u Hostelu u centru Maribora jako dobar, a blizu je bolnici, po osobi je noćenje 27 eura. Većina cura ide u privatni smještaj jer je povoljniji.

U Novoj Vasi parkiranje je besplatno, dok se u krugu bolnice i garaži uz bolnicu plaća, mislim 1,20 eura na sat. Ako znate da ćete dulje ostati, isplati se parkirati u Europarku koji je udaljen od ginekologije oko 5 min. hoda. Put do Europarka je izvrsno označen, pa ga je lako naći. Pripaziti, međutim, da se garaža u Europarku otvara tek u 9 h. Od tamo do bolnice se ide po lijevoj strani glavne ceste, u smjeru uzvodno od Drave, prođe se ispod podvožnjaka, prijeđe cesta i dođe se do ulaza u hitnu. Prva zgrada od tog ulaza je ginekologija.

DOČEKALI STE POSTUPAK - OPIS TIJEKA POSTUPKA 

Dakle, jedno 2 i po mjeseca prije početka stimulacije trebali biste dobiti vaš protokol. Ako su vam produljeni ciklusi ili nepravilne menge, probajte dobiti protokol čim prije jer vam se može dogoditi da npr. dobijete mengu u kojoj trebate započeti s antibebi, a ne dobijete protokol. Ni u tom slučaju nema panike, nazovite na one gore brojeve i ovisno o tome kad vam ta prva menga pada, dobit ćete za piti antibebi pilule vjerojatno od 2. dana ciklusa, u nekim slučajevima i od 7.-mog. Većina cura pije antibebi 2 mjeseca prije postupka, neke i 1 mjesec dana, to ovisi kako se dolazak vaše menge uklopi s terminima u Mariboru, a pijenje antibebi, osim mogućnosti planiranja termina, kod nekih cura pomaže da ne dođe do cista. 

ODABIR LIJEKOVA 

Na dobivenom protokolu pisat će vam koji se lijekovi preporučuju za I., II. i III. fazu stimulacije. Lijekove pacijentica sama nabavlja, osim štoperice Ovitrelle koja se dobije. Ulogu u sveukupnom trošku ima naravno i to koliko je pacijentici potrebno ampula lijekova za stimulaciju, neko grubo pravilo je ako je broj godina žene manji potrebno je manje ampula i ako je ženin ciklus normalnog trajanja isto manje ampula.

I. faza je faza pijenja antibebi pilula. Meni je na protokolu pisao samo Stediril, ali kako ga nema trenutno u Hrvatskoj ja sam se odlučila za Yasmine – provjerila sam sa sestrom da su one OK. Yasmine navodno najmanje debljaju, ali ja sam se od njih bila napuhala 2 kg – nestalo sa zadnjom tabletom. Nije mi bilo nikakvih simptoma mučnina koje su neke cure imale s npr. Stedirilom. Stediril (ima M i D, ako sam dobro zapamtila) navodno stanjuje endometrij – jedan od ta dva manje, ali vjerojatno to rade sve antibebi, tako ako ste sklone npr. endometralnim polipima, provjerite prije postupka u Mariboru ev. kod sebe doma 8. dc kad je endometrij najtanji je li sve OK. Meni je npr. na prvom UZV-u u Mariboru endometrij bio još prlično debeo jer mi menga traje 7 dana pa se to npr. nije moglo vidjeti, ali je primarni razlog tog 1. UZV-a provjera ima li cisti, a to se moglo normalno vidjeti. Same sebe ipak najbolje poznajete pa, ako imate s nečim problema ili ste nečemu sklone, pazite na to. 

II. faza je faza supresije je faza kad si dajete injekcije ili Suprefacta ili Decapeptyla, znači Suprefact sprej NIJE opcija u Mariboru, i ako ga imate viška od neke prethodne stimulacije, nećete ga moći koristiti (pretpostavljam zbog nepreciznog doziranja – ušmrkavanje u ev. začepljeni nos – ali ne znam). Mi smo odabrali Decapeptyl da probamo nešto novo (prije sam bila na Suprefact spreju) i zato jer nam je bilo jednostavnije koristiti Decapeptyl – dođe kao već gotova injekcija, dok Suprefact, ako sam dobro zapamtila, treba miksati. Meni je protokol bio takav da sam par dana pila paralelno antibebi i počela s injekcijama. Za ove injekcije – tj. za supresiju – je jako bitno kad ćete ih si davati, tj. onako kako započnete to ćete morati voziti do kraja protokola, jer je za njih tolerancija plus minus pola sata. Znači, ako odlučite ujutro – morat ćete ujutro do kraja (možete ove druge injekcije stimulacije navečer, to nije vezano). Ako ćete ih si davati popodne, onda ako je toplo morat ćete ih nositi u Maribor kad počne stimulacija u putnom frižideriću, jer injekcije Suprefacta i Decapeptyla, moraju ići u frižider obavezno. 

III. faza je faza stimulacije. U pravilu, sa stimulacijom ima najviše dilema jer je najviše lijekova na izboru – Gonal F koji je čisti FSH, i Menopur, Merional ili Menogon, kombinacije FSH-a i LH-a. Neka najstandardnija kombinacija za početnike i mlađe je Gonal F, ali sam vidjela da se zna dogodit da „starije“ žene imaju više folikula s npr. Menopurima. Za nabavku ovih lijekova nema panike, jer u pravilu možete pričekati prvi UZV i dogovor s prof. Vlaisavljevićem, a imate odmah do Ordinacije Magdalene Božič u kojoj je prvi UZV i ljekarnu koja radi do 19.30 – ako zatražite recept od sestre prof. Vlaisavljevića moći ćete kupiti sve što vam treba (jedino mislim da nemaju Merionale). Oko Merionala postoje neke kontroverze u Hrv. jer se tu ne koristi i jer je puno (skoro duplo) jeftiniji od svih drugih lijekova, da je navodno bolji Menopur, neki se boje nabavke lijekova iz Mađarske (tamo se može nabaviti), ali sve je to individualno i ako je na listi u Mariboru – vjerojatno je ok. Od velike pomoći će vam biti i vaše prijašnje stimulacije i recite dr-u vaše mišljenje oko toga – na koje lijekove ste dobro reagirale, na koje ne. Nema tu garancije, i u biti je sve lutrija jer treba vidjeti na što određena pacijentica najbolje reagira, a kako to utvrditi nego da se proba, neke super reagiraju na Merionale, neke ne itd. Nema univerzalne formule. Možda vam prof. iskombinira u početku Gonal, a poslije nešto drugo – čujte što će on reći, a vi pitajte što imate i recite sve o prethodnim protokolima i njihovim rezultatima. Injekcije za stimulaciju se u pravilu primaju poslije podne, ali možete i ujutro – u jednu stranu trbuha ili u jednu ruku npr. Decapeptyl, a u drugu npr. Gonal F. Da, lijekove za stimulaciju tijekom stimulacije ne treba držati u frižideru, osim u slučaju ako se ne skladište za neki drugi postupak –naime, ti lijekovi se trebaju dugotrajno (tipa višemjeseci ili godina) skladištiti u frižideru – bar sam tako ja shvatila profesora. 

NABAVKA LIJEKOVA – možete u Mariboru (obavezno tražite recept), možete u Hrvatskoj (navodno je OK Ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj , Ljekarna na VV-u itd.), možete u Mađarskoj npr. Nagykanisza – ima neki post koji se zove „Merional“ ili tako nekako i link za tu ljekarnu u Nagykaniszi u kojoj ima gđa koja priča Hrvatski, ali mislim da u toj ne možete vraćati lijekove, a u Hrv. u apotekama možete, plus što ako ljekove nabavljate u Hrv. možete ih prijaviti na poreznoj prijavi. Za svaku apoteku unaprijed provjerite i po potrebi naručite vama potrebne količine (mislim da ako je neka panika lijekova sigurno uvijek u dovoljnoj količini ima na ljekarni na VV-u jer imaju najveći promet). Vidite što je za vas najbolje u odnosu na prethodne protokole i/ili što vam se najviše isplati. Ako ste prvi put u stimulaciji, slušajte što će vam kazati prof. i sestra (najvjerojatnije ćete dobiti Decapeptyl i Gonal F). Ako vam je zgodno skoknuti u Brežice, u apoteci kod Lidla, Trdinova 1, je povoljan Gonal F pen (311 eura – par eura DDV-a). Mora se naručiti, a telefon je +386 74 994740 ili +386 74 994742.

DAVANJE INJEKCIJA 

Ljekovi za stimulaciju se moraju miksati, osim Gonala F u „pen“ tj. kemijska obliku, kojega mislim da ima u Mariboru, ali koji je skuplji od običnoga. To miksanje i davanje injekcija nije nikakav doktorat, stvarno, i sestra vam u Mariboru nakon 1. UZV-a pokaže kako se to radi – to vam je dovoljno rano za stimulaciju. Ako pričate engleski i malo posearchate po Googlu, naći ćete doslovno power point prezentacije kako se daju injekcije – npr. http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...al-frffpen.jsp kliknuti na Instructions for Use. Kao što je rekla i Maxime, tu ne možete pogriješiti i loše se pikati. kod lijekova za stimulaciju imate igle za miksanje (duža) iglu za davanje – kraća/manjeg promjera – i ništa ne boli. Meni je davao MM, većina žena se sama bez ikakvih problema bode. Davanje u trbuh definitivno manje boli i ostavlja manje modrica od davanje u rame. Mjesto davanja je recimo 10-tak cm ispod pupka – debelo meso lijevo i desno – samo se stisne i pikne pod kutom od 45 stupnjeva. Lijekovi za stimulaciju vas neće boliti i to možete malo brže, decapeptyl za supresiju peče i istiskivanje sadržaja radite polako. Dobro je izvaditi ga 15-30 min. unaprijed iz frižidera, puno manje peče nego hladan. Mi prvo počeli s pikanjem u rame, ali nastajale modrice, i nakon što su nas u Mariboru podučili kako u trbuh, prešli smo u trbuh.

----------


## MIJA 32

_FOLIKULOMETRIJE 

Na folikulometrije idete u Novu Vas (Ordinacija prof. Magdalene Božič) ili u bolnicu, ovisi kako vas stave. Folikulometrije u Novoj Vasi se posebno svaki put plaćaju i to vodi prof. Vlaisavljević, u bolnici se obračuna zajedno s ICSIjem. UZV u Novoj Vasi košta 50 eura, a u bolnici 80 eura. Na žalost, nismo baš u mogućnosti birati. Ovako vam je shema folikulometrija – 1. UZV otprilike 3. ili 4. dan ciklusa u pravilu se obavlja kod kuće – to je kontrolni UZV di se gleda da nema cisti i eventualnih polipa (treba im se javiti ako se već na tom prvom UZV-u uoči cista veća od 10 mm i onda se vadi E2, a ako se radi o cisti početak stimulacije se nakratko odgađa). Drugi UZV je u Mariboru, nakon što se već započne sa stimulacijom. Treći UZV je isto u Mariboru, 2 dana nakon drugog UZV-a najčešće, a cure imaju najčešće oko 3 UZV-a, ovisno o tome koliko dugo inače traje ciklus i kako rastu folikuli). Kod mene je bila situacija da mi je bio i 4. UZV jer ja sporije reagiram – ovulacija 17. i 18. dc i taj 4. UZV mi je bio u bolnici jer je ostali dio moje grupe već bio na punkciji pa su svi dr-ovi bili tamo. Znači, samo 4 UZV-a, što je za mene čisto logistički bila dobrodošla promjena. 

NAPOMENA: ne treba paničariti ako 1. UZV pada 4. dc jer u tom dugom protokolu nije kasno ni 4. dc započeti sa stimulacijom (drugačije je nego na VV-u u kratkom). Ne pije se antibiotik hiramicin niti stavljaju vaginalete onih prvih 7 dana ciklusa. Jednako tako, nemojte paničariti ako imate manje folikula nego u kratkom ciklusu (moj slučaj), to je normalno. 

ŠTOPERICA - STOP INJEKCIJA 

Prof. određuje štopericu na temelju vel. folikula i vjerojatno debljine endometrija. Neki dobijaju na vel. folikula 17 mm, neki na 20 i više (moj slučaj). U Mariboru bilježe samo najveće folikule – to je mene bilo zbunilo jer mi je prof. govorio da imam 4 folikula, a ispunktirano je 9 j. stanica od kojih je 7 bilo dobro i oplodile su se, a već sam se bila ukomirala. Dakle – štoperica (tj. materijal za štopericu – Ovitrelle ampula) se dobije u bolnici i to si onda svaka pacijentica doma da u određeni sat – tipa 4 ujutro, 4:15, 4:30, 4:45, 5:00. Ovisno o satu kad je dobivena štoperica, u roku od nekih 33-36 sati je punkcija, svaka žena točno 15 min iza druge. Sve to je napisano na papiru „Navodilo za aplikacijo „Stop injekcije“ koji se dobije od sestre, na tom papiru vam i napišu od kad morate biti natašte i ništa ne piti ako idete na opću anesteziju. Tad se dobiju i papir s uputama uputama o općoj anesteziji koji morate popuniti doma – koje lijekove pijete, koje zdrav. smetnje imate itd. – taj papir predajete prije anestezije anesteziologu i s njim po potrebi popričate. 

Opću anesteziju dogovarate ako želite ili ako vas dr. savjetuje – meni je savjetovao da svakako idem na opću jer će me dosta boliti budući da je bilo dosta malih folikula na nezgodnim mjestima. Savjetovala bih vam da poslušate, da vam se ne dogodi da se trznete itd. Punkcije su različito bolne, različitim ženama i u različitim ciklusima – npr. meni je prva na VV-u (6 j. stanica) bila koma bolna, druga (13 j.stanica) ništa – a isti doktor, isti lijekovi na VV-u (ketonal i apaurin injekcija). Nema mjesta strahu od opće anestezije iako sam se ja osobno jako prepala jer mi je punkcija bila popodne pa smo se načekale i imale smo vremena trtarit. Znači, još jednom – opća anestezija – 6 sati prije zahvata nema pijenja niti kapi vode, nema jedenja. Dobili upute da ponesemo bademantile, spavaćicu (slovenski «srajca», da vas ne zbuni ako dobijete uputstvo na slov.) i papuče. 

PUNKCIJA - APSIRACIJA J. STANICA - DETALJAN OPIS - TAJ DAN SE I PLAĆA (AKO TO PADA PREKO VIKENDA PLAĆA SE PRIJE TRANSFERA) PA PONESITE NOVČEKE 

Evo dolje detaljnog opisa mog dana punkcije za buduće Mariborčanke: 

Mi s anestezijom nismo smjeli jest ni pit (e, ovaj mi je dio koma pao) od jutra tj. mogao se još prije 8 h pojesti doručak (ja štrebsi nisam). Ja sam bila naručena u 14.00, kao i ostale žene koje su malo kasnile u odnosu na svoj protokol punkciju (punkcija u subotu) i punkcija im je padala u ponedjeljak, a ne u subotu (mislim da su u subotu žene odmah bile u 8.00 ili 7.00 na punkciji). U Mariboru svaka žena dobije štopericu (tj. da si štopericu) s 15 min razlike - tipa neke su dobile u 4 ujutro, ja sam bila zadnja na punkciji a dobila sam štopericu u 5 ujutro u nedjelju, a punktiralo me u 17 h poslije podne u ponedjeljak, dakle točno 36.-ti sat nakon štoperice. Prvo smo od 14 do 15 sjedile dolje na odjelu, onda su naši M-ovi išli obavit svoje (dakle, kaže MM da je, u odnosu na VV stvarno velika razlika, ima čak i literature iako on uvijek svoju nosi, a svirala je i muzika,: M-ovi nek' ne brinu jer se to može i isključiti tj. mislim da se može tražiti da nema muzike). 

Onda su M-ovi platili i onda su nas oko 16. h pozvali gore na kat di se rade punkicije. Tamo smo mi i M-ovi dospjeli u onu sobu što je na internetu kad se gleda link na Maribor ili u mariborskoj brošuri na stranici 8, slika u sredini), nama reklo da se presvučemo u spvaćice, a M-ovima da kratko izađu van. Za anesteziju je preporuka da se skine grudnjak, može se ostati u donjoj majici, spavaćici, bademantilu, čarapama i papučama, a gaćice se skidaju tek ispred operacijske sale. 

Žene koje idu na punkciju bez anestezije su bile prve na redu, a od žena s anestezijom su uzimali po redu u odnosu na kad je koja primila štopericu. Ja sam bila zadnja i jako me bilo strah i hvala Bogu da mi je dr. rekao da mi jednoznačno zbog cisti treba anestezija inače bi se možda bila i predomislila. 

Onda je mene i još jednu ženu pozvalo iz te sobe di smo se presvukli da odemo ispred sale čekati, reklo nam da idemo ispraznit mjehur. Prvo su pozvali tu drugu ženu, a ja sam je čekala na stolicama ispred sale. Gledala sam na sat - točno je unutra bila 15-tak min. Onda je kad su nju odvezli i malo počistili (za nekih 5-8 min) i mene pozvalo unutra, sve sam im ukratko rekla, rekli mi da se namjestim kako mi paše i sve je bilo OK i ja sam zzzzz. Punktirala me mlada i simpa dr. Vilma Kovač, a probudila sam se na kolicima (koliko se sjećam), odgurali su me u sobu di su bile ostale cure i di je s nama cijelo vrijeme bila jedna brižna sestra i pitala kako se koja osjeća itd. Na stolu su bile liste koliko je kojoj od nas ispunktirano i jedna je iz ležećeg položaja pročitala info s naših lista za sve nas tri koliko nas je u tom trenu bilo u toj sali u kojoj se leži. U toj sali se leži nekih sat i pol, u jednom vremenu vas obiđu i ginekolog/ica i anesteziolog/ica. Nakon proteka 2 sata može se jesti nešto lagano i piti.

Jedva sam čekala da lagano krenem u Europark u Intersparov restoran pojest nesto lagano - ima juha. Isto tako, dok sam ležala, nadobudno sam pitala smijem li sutra ić raditi - rekli su mi da bolje ne, al kako se budem osjećala i da oni preporučaju ipak ne, ovisno kakav je posao. U Mariboru preporučaju 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon punkcije, ali nisu toliko striktni oko mirovanja, kažu da se može šetati itd., tako da sam ja to shvatila da, ako posao nije stres i fizički pretežak, da je OK raditi i radila sam. Meni je bol nako punkcije prošla nakon 5 dana, osjećala sam za to vrijeme jajnike u hodu i pri piškenju, tako je još bilo nekim curama koje su imale bolnije punkcije, ostalima je prošlo odmah sutradan. Također, i lagano krvaruckanje dan-dva je normalno. Znači, ovisno o toga kako se osjećate budite sutradan aktivne ili ostanite mirovati. Jako je bitno piti puno vode (2-3 l ako možete) da se prevenira ev. hiperstimulacija koja može nastati i nakon punkcije. 

Dakle, sve u svemu, bilo je super i totalno bezbolno. Od vremena dolaska u bolnicu (14.00 h) do vremena odlaska (19.00) prošlo je pet sati, a malo nas je zbunio papir di je pisalo da se nakon 2 h može ići doma (da, ali 2 h nakon punkcije pa smo se preračunali). Nakon što smo malo pojeli u Intersparu (u sklopu Europarka) nastavili smo doma za ZG i stigli malo prije 23 h. 

I da, da se znate ravnati, meni je npr. ispunktiralo 9 stanica, ostalima 10 i mislim 15, ali bilo je cura i s više tipa 18 (mlađe cure tj. ispod 35 godina). 

Nakon punkcije je ženama koje su imale više od 4 jajne stanice rečeno da dođu na transfer za 5 dana (blastociste), a da će ih se nazvati ako nešto ne bude OK. 



_

----------


## MIJA 32

_DAN TRANSFERA 

Pravilo je u Mariboru da se ide na blastociste. Na papiru od protokola piše da se ide na blastociste ako se ima više od 4 stanice, ali znam da su nekima i s 3 oplođene (8 aspiriranih) išli na blastociste. Također, nije pravilo da svima rade ICSI, mi smo specijalno tražili zbog naših rezultata u prošlim stimulacijama, ali ako je pacijentica mlađa i ima dosta stanica onda rade pola-pola – pola ICSI, pola IVF. Ako Mariborčani skuže da ste već jednom imali ICSI u nekoj drugoj klinici, onda se, u pravilu, ide na ICSI. O asistiranom hatchingu prof. nema baš neko mišljenje da to puno pomaže – on to više savjetuje za smrzliće kod kojih zbog zamrzavanja i odrmzavanja zona pellucida otvrdne (ako sam to dobro shvatila, oni svima odmrznutima rade assisted hatching). ICSI dogovorite unaprijed, ako ga želite. 

Mi pak nismo dobili blastice, ali smo dobili morule (stadij razvitka embrija prije blastociste, 10-30 stanica, zna zastat u razvoju i zato je bolja opcija blastocista, ali nama je ovo i bilo najdalje što smo napredovali – dosad samo zameci 3. dana – pa smo bili zadovoljni). Od naših 7 zametaka, 5.-ti dan je dočekalo šest. Nakon transfera dobije se čak i slika. 

Ovako je stvar tekla: došli smo svi u 8 h ujutro, onda se ima razgovor s ginekologom i biologom koji vas informiraju kakvi su bili rezultati oplodnje i koja je njihova preporuka za transfer. Naravno da možete sve pitati I utjecati na odluku o broju transferiranih, ako imate nekakve razloge (maksimalan broj transferiranih je 3, to najčešće rade ženama velike starosne skupine ili parovima koji inzistiraju zbog nečega, najčešće se transferiraju 2, mladim ženama koje imaju izvrsne embrije po jedan). Pitala sam liječnika kakve su mi jajne stanice, rekao je da su sigurno OK čim ima smrzlića tako da živim s tim uvjerenjem. Prije transfera ide se u sobu gdje se čekala i punkcija, tu se žene presvuku u spavaćice. Prvo su uzeli 2 cure za punkciju, a onda smo došli na red mi. Počelo je oko 9:30, svaka je bila unutra 5 min, totalno je bezbolno, vidiš na TV ekranu lijevo slikicu svojih "bebica" i onda ih dr transferira (bio je isto dr. Milan Reljič). Nakon transfera može se ići u sobu gdje se ležalo nakon punkcije ili u sobu gdje se presvlači na početku i tu se odmiruje nekih sat vremena. 

LEŽANJE NAKON TRANSFERA I MIROVANJE / BOLOVNAJE I DALJNJA TERAPIJA 

Mariborčani daju bolovanje 14 dana tj. do bete, ali na moj upit može li se ići raditi, ako posao nije fizički ni psihički zahtjevan i stresan, ostavili su nama na izbor – da se može, tj. kako se mi osjećamo odn. što nam više paše. Sigurno se ne smije dizati teško, ići na pilates i takve stvari. Daljnja terapija samo utrogestan 3x2 stavljati vaginalno, nema onih bHCG booster injekcija Ovitrelle ili Choragon što ima na VV-u, premda su neki dobili nakon FET-a Pregnyl.

BETA 

Betu su nam rekli 14 dana nakon transfera i objasnili da nije svako krvarenje menga, tj. da može biti i implantacijsko i da treba nastaviti s terapijom. Javiti rezultate. 
Ako je beta pozitivna – onda im se javlja telefonski i daju uputu kad je prvi UZV za obaviti (može se u svom mjestu stanovanja). Ako je beta negativna može se ići po smrzliće, ako ih ima (nakon 2-3 ciklusa da se jajnici malo oporave), a ako ne, nova stimulacija, ako par želi, se u pravilu zakazuje za godinu dana. Smrzlića nema toliko puno kao na VV-u jer se ide na blastice.

Sretno svima!"_

korisni linkovi:

MARIBOR
DR. REŠ-LUBLJANA, POSTOJNA-staro


Sretno sretno sretno!

----------


## MIJA 32

Znamo svi koliko je teško proživljavati sve što nam se događa u postupcima, i da ne želimo misliti ni na što drugo, ali ministarstvo zdravstva organizira sastanak u kojem želi čuti mišljenje neplodnih parova. Sve je to zbog *pisama* (odnosno e-mailova) parova (najviše) s ovog foruma.

Ovo je možda šansa da se promijeni zakon koji nam ŠTETI, SMANJUJE ŠANSE i PONIŽAVA

Molim vas odvojite malo svog vremena i napišite barem par rečenica NEPODRŠKE Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

I upišite se na listu na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni)?p=1581861&viewfull=1#post1581861

----------


## Kadauna

RTL traži jedan par DANAS kako bi napravili za vijesti večeras prilog o dobivenim mailovima upućenima Milinoviću...
jel netko od naših "Slovenki" ili pacijentica koje se liječe u inozemstvu spreman izaći pred kameru (sa ili bez partnera) i odgovoriti na par pitanja! Ako jeste, javite se na PP!

----------


## sbonetic

Cure može mala pomoć na kontracepciji sam ali sam počela krvaruckat i to još jučer a moram piti kontracepciju do sutra. Popila sam duplu kontracepcijsku jučer šta i danas da uzmem duplu jer krvarenje je dosta jako?

----------


## taca70

Sbonetic, slobodno uzmi, bitno da si pri kraju.

----------


## Kadauna

vibrat cu na odbrojavanju .-))

----------


## tigrical

Počelo je! Danas sam startala s prvom injekcijom (već su mi i falile ). Čekam M, pa kod dragog nam dr. Reša.
U zadnje vrijeme su se Rešovke malo pritajile...ide li tko?

----------


## juliette

Ja idem krajem petog mjeseca. Znam da je sad Gaia tamo, ovih dana ima punkciju. Držim vam fige za uspješan ishod. Kakav ti je protokol?

----------


## tigrical

*juliette* hvala. Protokol mi je Diphereline i od 2 dc 3 Menopura.

----------


## Suzanaab

Samo da vam kažem da sam saznala da je od nas 10 koje smo bile u postupku u 2. mjesecu čak 6 ostalo trudne što je sjajan rezultat za Maribor! Sretno svima koji tamo idete!

----------


## corinaII

Ja isto idem krajem 5mjeseca kod dr Reša.Također držim fige svima za uspješan ishod....

----------


## mare41

bravo za MB, nek tako i Ljubljana nastavi, a super je počeo ovaj period....evo ~~~~~za sve
Corina, ste obavili konzultacije? dr Reš ponekad djeluje službeno, al zapravo je jako mili :Smile:

----------


## CERES

*Tigrice*, puno sreće ti želim i neka ovaj put bude dobitni! Da li si u svim  postupcima ( kod  dr.Reša) imala istu
 vrstu protokola ( dugi, kratki s agonistima ili antagonistima) tj. da li je on sklon mjenjanju protokola?
Mi idemo  kod Reša ponovo  u 7. mjesecu.

Sretno i svim ostalim Rešovkama i Mariborčankama!!!

----------


## corinaII

Nisam još bila na konzultacijama,čula sam se s njime preko maila. Ma ja sam ti imala nedavno (26.2) vanmateričnu trudnoču i odstranili su mi i ovaj ljevi jajovod, pa sam ga pitala koliko sada moram napraviti pauzu prije nego dođem na konzultacije i krenem s postupkom.Rekako mi je 2mjeseca pa da dođem jedno 10dana prije menzisa na konzultacije i odma bi krenili s postupkom.A ja bi najrađe odma sutra krenula da mogu  :Smile: 
Jedino me malo strah te punkcije jer sam čula da ne daje anasteziju ali preživjet ču i to.....

----------


## CERES

*CorinaII,* što se punkcije kod Reša tiče to ti je sve individualno, da se izdržati jer stvarno kratko traje a i doktor ima brzu i spretnu ruku.Ja sam imala četiri pet folikula i toliko puta me piknuo, bila  sam prestrašena i gledala sam u plafon,
a doktor me pokušavao animirati da gledam u ekran na kojem možeš vidjeti svoje stanice. Čak nisam ništa uzela za bolove,
prije punkcije sam zaboravila popiti, a poslije kad je već sve bilo prošlo nisam ni htjela tj. nije mi trebalo.

----------


## sandric

Cure moje molim vas da me savjetujete sta da radim. Moja zadnja menga 12.02. i u subotu posle podne počnem krvariti pomalo braon boje, mrlja po dnevnom ulošku i ništa više. Tako i juče do prije podne a posle podne ništa. Danas opet samo malo, na toalet papiru tamno smeđe i ponegdje cvrenkasto. I danas posle podne mali ugrušak. 
Imam osjećaj kao da nikad neću ni dobiti. A trebala bi sa kontracepcijom 7 dan ciklusa, i nemam pojma šta je ovo, nikad mi se nije desilo ovako, prošli put je lilo do besvjesti. Uradila sam test i negativan je. Šta vi mislite šta da radim? Još sam se uplašila da ne znam kako se zovem, prvi put idem u postupak i imam po prvi put najludji ciklus kao nikad do sada. Znam da vi imate veliko iskustvo i da mi možete pomoći.Ljubim vas

----------


## anaea40

Napravi betu HCG pa ćeš biti sigurna da nisi trudna i ako nisi čekaj pravu M.

----------


## tigrical

*Ceres*, hvala ti i ja se nadam da je dobitni! Da, svaki put sam imala isti protokol, dugi Diphereline + Menopur. Ne znam da li je sklon mjenjanju protokola, ali kod mene se pokazao dobar (16 js), pa nastavljamo po istom.

*corinaII*, upravo kao što ti ceres kaže. Dr. Reš ima jako brzu i spretnu ruku. Prošla sam već doktora i punkcija, ali kod njega je najbezbolnije i najbrže.

Sretno svima!

----------


## corinaII

Dali vi mislite da mi je prerano krajem 5mjeseca ići na IVF s obzirom da sam nedavno imala vanmateričnu t. i odstranjen mi je i ovaj ljevi jajovod.Zahvat je obavljen laporoskopski 26.2.
Dr Reš kaže na nije da jedino pričekam 2mj da mi se ciklusi vrate u normalu, dok mi ovdje ginekolog kaže da napravim pauzu makar  4mj. 
A da se mene pita ja bi več sutra bila u Ljubljani  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Meni je nakon laparo (dijagnostičke) savjetovana pauza od 3 ciklusa (dr. Šparac, CITO), pretpostavljam da bi to bilo u skladu s time kako računa dr. Reš.

----------


## corinaII

Da i meni se čini. Hvala ti Ina33 sad definitivno idem u Ljubljanu krajem 5mj.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ja bih samo prijavila negativnu betu, jucer sam na 10dt pocela brljaviti i odmah otisla vaditi krv da rijesim dilemu.Danas zvala Mb i dobila termin za postupak u 12.mj.Bila sam se pripremila na cekanje od godinu dana pa mi ovo ispalo skroz ok.Nakon Mb tesko mi je i pomisliti na povratak u nase klinike.Nadam se da ce druge cure imati vise srece i da cemo ovdje vise skakutati nego se zalostiti.

----------


## pčelica2009

Taco-žao mi je :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

Taco jako mi je žao  :Sad:  ... i da, imaš pravo, teško se vratit u HR klinike nakon postupka u Mariboru. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idući postupak.  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

taca70, baš mi je žao  :Heart:  Ali samo hrabro i sretno u novi postupak  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Taca70 :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Jedno pitanjce? Dali uzimate nekakav dodatak folne kiseline prije IVF-a. Ma tražila sam i po forumu pa sam probala jesti salatu od svježe cikle ali mi je pre grozna...pa sam mislila možda neke tablete folacin ili tako nešto. Pa me zanima dali i vi pijete nešto prije postupka?

----------


## tigrical

*corinaII* ja pijem folacin, ne samo prije postupka, stalno.

----------


## GIZMOS

Htjela sam samo pitati nešto vezano za Maribor i stimulaciju pa ako mi netko može pomoći.... Ja sam 30.03.2010.krenula sa gonalima (5 dc), to mi je bio onaj kontrolni ultrazvuk gdje su brojali antralne folikule. Sestra me na sljedeći ultrazvuk naručila tek 07.04. tj. za 9 dana ali me strah da to ne bude prekasno jer će mi biti već *13 dc*, a inseminacije su mi obično rađene između 11-14 dc (ili to nema veze  :Confused: ). Čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da folikuli ne mogu puknuti dok smo god na decapeptylima ali nisam sigurna gdje sam to vidjela i da li ta tvrdnja stoji. Što vi mislite? Da se javim Jasni ili da se prepustim njima i nadam da nisu pogrješili u računici?

----------


## Aurora*

Na kojem si protokolu - dugom, s kontracepcijom? U svakom slucaju, ako si na supresiji i ako si sa stimulacijom krenula (tek) 5. dc onda mislim da je sve OK i da si na UZV narucena pravovremeno.  Ali, pricekaj malo da ti se javi jos netko tko malo bolje poznaje kako to ide u Mariboru, pa ces vidjeti trebas li provjeriti sta i sa sestrom Jasnom...

----------


## GIZMOS

Dugi protokol-kontracepcija, decapeptyl i sad gonali...

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, na koliko si Gonala?Ja sam isto imala 2.UZV zakazan za 9 dana, stimulacija mi je trajala 12 dana.

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical dali se Folacin može dobiti na recept od ginekologa? I

----------


## pčelica2009

> Dugi protokol-kontracepcija, decapeptyl i sad gonali...


 Gizmos-meni punkcija rađena 15.dan ciklusa i gle potpis.Ne sekiraj se-u dobrim si rukama..itekako znaju što rade

----------


## GIZMOS

> Gizmos, na koliko si Gonala?Ja sam isto imala 2.UZV zakazan za 9 dana, stimulacija mi je trajala 12 dana.


29.03. sam imala uzv ali je dr V. rekao da sa gonalima krenem sljedeći dan da si mogu davati u isto vrijeme kada i decapeptyle. Rekao je da ne bi išao na jaku stimulaciju ( jer je prvi IVF) pa do 07.03. imam po 2 gonala. (9 dana) a onda ćemo vidjeti šta dalje. rekao mi je da sam se bezveze brinula oko aplikacija decapeptyla i da je bitno da je sadržaj otišao pod kožu i da je jedino zbog mene bolje da ubodem dublje jer manje boli i ne stvara se mjehur. Još je naglasio da se ne treba pretjerano strogo držati vremena i to ovim rječima: "Ako gledate neki dobar film sigurno se nečete dizati radi injekcije nego ćete pričekati da film završi, ništa vam se neće zbog toga desiti"!

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, nista ne brini, to je sve ok.Dr ti hoce smanjiti nepotrebne dolaske u Mb, taman ces lijepo sve odraditi na vrijeme.

----------


## GIZMOS

> Gizmos-meni punkcija rađena 15.dan ciklusa i gle potpis.Ne sekiraj se-u dobrim si rukama..itekako znaju što rade


Pčelice2009, za tvoj potpis nemam riječi,svaka čast, neka sada sve ide školski...zaslužila si  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . E sada da nas još i Ketyy razveseli pa veselju nema kraja...Jesi se čula s curama iz tvoje grupe, kako su one prošle???
Taca70, žao mi je zbog tebe, ali vrijeme će proletiti! Želim ti da ti čekanje na 12 mjesec što brže prođe i da na kraju budeš nagrađena jednim malim :Heart: !

----------


## rozalija

Meni je punkcija rađena 17dc i ostala sam trudna a i jako puno sam vjerovala dr V i njegovom timu pa se nisam brinula previše.

----------


## anaea40

Gizmos, da li više nema UZV ponedjeljkom 8 dan stimulacije ( ako se kreće ponedjeljkom- prvim u mjesecu sa stimulacijom) ?

----------


## GIZMOS

> Gizmos, da li više nema UZV ponedjeljkom 8 dan stimulacije ( ako se kreće ponedjeljkom- prvim u mjesecu sa stimulacijom) ?


Ne znam, zapravo prvi uzv i je bio u ponedeljak ali je meni to već bio 4 dan prirodnog ciklusa. Ma možda sam ja samo zabrijala, možda i nema veze sada moj prirodni ciklus s ničim. Nije da se brinem, vjerujem ja da oni najbolje znaju što rade, ali sam mislila da su se možda prebrojali i pogriješili

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical dali se Folacin može dobiti na recept od ginekologa? I


Može. Meni moja primarna gin. daje već godinama. I Utrogestan. Bez obzira gdje idem na MPO.

----------


## sandric

Evo mene sa novostima. Otisla sam danas posle podne kod doktora da vidim šta se dešava sa mojim ciklusom, mrljanje je skroz prestalo, imam samo malu nadutost u donjem djelu stomaka i to je to. I doktor me pregleda na vaginalnom uzv i kaze: VI STE TRUDNI !
Na snimku se vidi gm i dobila sam uput za betu ujutro. Zbunjena sam, uplašena, plakala sam u bolnici i od sreće i od straha. Najmanje sam se nadala ovome, sad pred sam polazak u MB, Bože samo da prođe dobro. Nakon dvije vanmatericne trudnoće da ne povjerujem da sam trudna i da je plod u materici, ma nemam pojma. Ako se može reci da čuda postoje onda je ovo pravo čudo. Malo me samo buni što sam uradila test u četvrtak veče i nije pokazivao trudnoću a na uzv se vidi. Šta vi mislte o tome?
Ajde ljubim vas i držite mi fige za sutrašnu betu. :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

sandric SRETNO ti od srca. Čuda se događaju  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Sadric, to bi stvarno bio prekrasan rasplet situacije! Neka ti je sretno sutra na ultrazvukom a ušteđevina neka ti posluži da kupiš nešto lijepo za svoju bebu!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jupi pčelice i Sandric :Very Happy: 
Taca baš mi je žao za tebe

Ja sam isto happy večeras me zvala sestra Jasna i rekla nek izvadim FSH 2,3 d.c. i estradiol i pošaljem joj nalaze mailom i onda ovisno o tom nalazu možda krenem odmah, a ako bude loš onda valjda drugi mjesec opet vadim ne znam?

----------


## tigrical

*sandric* ajme, prekrasno!

----------


## rozalija

Sandric draga moja koja vijestt, predivnooooooooo ma šta da kažem čuda se događaju. Sutra lijepo po tetu betu i odmah nam javljaj vijesti. Od srca ti želim školsku trudnoću i naravno da lovu za Maribor lijepo potrošiš za kupovinu krevetića i kolica. Pusica ogromna za tebe.

----------


## sandric

Hvala vam drage moje, sutra sam obavezno tu sa vjestima o beti, ajme meni ja još plačem, i ponavljam u sebi ma moguće je i to. Ljubim vas i ljepo spavanje, ja sigurno neću moći spavati. :Heart:

----------


## karla 1980

*sandric* kakvo lijepo iznenađenje... kao u snu!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu sutra.

----------


## Gabi25

sandric ajme kakvo iznenađenje, ovo me baš dirnulo jer imamo istu dijagnozu i zapravo sam mislila da nema nikakve šanse za prirodnom trudnoćom...
držim fige za veliku i lijepu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

sandric,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu, koja će potvrditi ove fantastične vijesti!

----------


## corinaII

sandric to su divne vjesti..... ja vjerujem da če biti sve u redu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

je zna netko što je s kety?

----------


## anaea40

Sandric, čestitam i želim da trudnoću uredno izneseš do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## sandric

Ma ja više nista ne znam, ni kako sam ni da li sam uopšte trudna, ma sve se izmješalo u glavi. Jutros sam podigla nalaz bete i na njemu piše <0,100 pa nemam pojma ni šta je. U ponedeljak tek idem kod dr. da pogleda nalaze a do tada ću sigurno poluditi. Ako znate šta znači ova vrijednost bete molim vas napišite.

----------


## taca70

Sandric, beta je definitivno negativna i o trudnoci nema ni govora.Ne znam sta je dr. vidjela na uzv.Zao mi je da te tako vozaju, treba sve to izdrzati ali drzi se.

----------


## sandric

Taca70, hvala ti, konacno nesto konkretno da znam, i meni je sve sumnjivo i ovo me dovodi do ludila, sta je dr. vidjela ja nemam pojma, tako je kategoricno rekla da je trudnoca da sam ja skoro pala u nesvjest od straha i iznenadjenja. U ponedelajk idem kod svog doktora koji me je operisao oba puta i koji je u pripremama za postupak u MB pa ću vidjeti šta on kaže. Zbog praznika niko ne radi samo dežurne službe a ova doktorica radi u dispanzeru i na dušu joj što mi reče da sam trudna i što mi skrati još 10god. života. Zbog svega me guši u grudima i nisam dobro u glavi. Pipremam se za MB, pa mi kasni kao nikada, dr. kaze da je trudnoca pa negativna beta itd itd. Stvarno je ovo velika patnja i uprkos svojoj jakoj volji i snazi da sve prezivim.

----------


## Marnie

a joj, sandric, baš mi je žao što sve to moraš prolaziti. Doktorica u dispanzeru očito nije baš iskusna, a niti profesionalna kada ti je potvrdila trudnoću bez vađenja bete. Nadam se da će ti se sve riješiti brzo i da ćeš krenuti što prije za MB  :Smile: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ne mogu vjerovati Sandric pa što je ona to vidjela ?

----------


## rozalija

A joj Sandric draga moja pa šta se događa.

----------


## sandric

Ovo samo potvdjuje kakvo je ljecenje mpo u BiH. Nisam mogla otici kod svog doktora jer ne radi do ponedeljka ali mi je rekao preko telefona posle pregleda kod dr. u dispanzeru da uradim sve te nalaze po uputama koje mi je dala i dodjem kod njega u ponedeljak da sve pogleda i da mi on uradi uzv. Šta je ona vidjela je nemam pojma, na slici uzv koji mi je dala je nešto malo okruglo koje je ona nazvala gest.mješak ali bez srčane ritmije i konstatovala trudnoću. Sad razmišljam da je u meni sam Bog zna šta, kakva boleščura druga ili šta već nemam pojma, dovelo me u stanje ludosti ako mi vjerujete, nisam nikakva labilna osoba koja paniči, naprotiv jaka sam kao stjena i suočavam se sa svim u životu prihvatajući onako kako mora, ali ovo je stvarno previše za moju glavu. Baš me zanima šta je to na uzv i da li ću uopšte ikada dobiti mengu? Da li to u materici može da bude nekakav ukrušak ili šta već drugo? U svakom slučaju da nema vas i vaše podrške i informacija ja bi bila već na dnu do ponedeljka. Plačem bez prestanka i pitam se odakle mi ovolike suze.Ljubim vas puno. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Sandric bice to sve u redu drga moja ne brini se ti samo polagano vidi sa svojim doktor a usput probaj poslije pregleda kod njega konsultirati sestru Jasnu da pita ona dr. V o svemu.
Želim ti puno sreće, da se sve riješi na najbolji način a onda pravac za MB i naravno da vratiš sa malom bebicom u buši. Vjerujem da će Maribor i tebi donijeti sreću, jer su stvarno superrrrrr.
Pusica ogromna za tebe.

----------


## ketyy

Evo da vam se napokon javim,toliko mi se sve bilo iskompliciralo,zatrovanje,povracanje,proljev,hiper  stimulacija,bila sam totalna koma.Nisam imala volje za nista,nakon predivnog iskustva u Mariboru,super reakcije,punkcije (20) folikula,kao da se sve izokrenilo.Imala sam grceve 12 dana,vec bila odustala od svega unatoc tome sta mi je biolog rekao da su mi vratili dvi predivne blastice  izgubila sam volju za svime.Ali dosta te tuzne price jutros sam napravila test i bio je pozitivan,nakon toga sam uradila betu i ona je 990,sve mi je jos kao u snu,presretna sam i zahvaljujem vam se na  vasoj potpori i pomoci u odgovorima kad su mi trebali.

Cestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama,u mislima sam sa onima koje nisu uspjele ovaj put i zelim puno puno srece svima koji cekaju na postupak.

----------


## ketyy

Vidim da sam malo zabrljala dok sam pisala,nemojte zamjerit nije ni cudno nakon svega...

----------


## zedra

ketyy, cestitam!! ma bravo, sda ćeš zaboraviti sve te komplikacije...

----------


## Strike

*Ketyy*,čestitam!
Vidiš da je na kraju sve ispalo dobro!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

*ketyy* čestitam!!! :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

ketyy čestitam od srca na prekrasnoj beti.

----------


## sandric

Ketyy čestitam ti na divnoj beti! Samo da i ja dođem do Maribora posle svega. Put nikad nije bio bliži a tako daleko. A kad vidim predivne rezultate iz MB onda kažem za ovo vrijedi odvojiti svaku paru i nadati se sreći.

----------


## zlatica

> Taca70, hvala ti, konacno nesto konkretno da znam, i meni je sve sumnjivo i ovo me dovodi do ludila, sta je dr. vidjela ja nemam pojma, tako je kategoricno rekla da je trudnoca da sam ja skoro pala u nesvjest od straha i iznenadjenja. U ponedelajk idem kod svog doktora koji me je operisao oba puta i koji je u pripremama za postupak u MB pa ću vidjeti šta on kaže. Zbog praznika niko ne radi samo dežurne službe a ova doktorica radi u dispanzeru i na dušu joj što mi reče da sam trudna i što mi skrati još 10god. života. Zbog svega me guši u grudima i nisam dobro u glavi. Pipremam se za MB, pa mi kasni kao nikada, dr. kaze da je trudnoca pa negativna beta itd itd. Stvarno je ovo velika patnja i uprkos svojoj jakoj volji i snazi da sve prezivim.


 i ja sam Sandric vadila danas betu i rezultat 1.20 i dr mi je rekao da je preniska i da prestanem s utrogestanima,tako da mislim da se ne trrebaš mislit!
Više sreće drugi put i tebi i meni!

----------


## taca70

Ketty, divna beta, cestitam.Miruj i pij puno vode jer trudnoca moze pogorsati simptome hiperst. a ovo kod tebe mi mirise na blizance.
Zlatica, zao mi je ali idemo dalje.

----------


## karla 1980

zlatica i sandric  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je

ketyy čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## pčelica2009

> Evo da vam se napokon javim,toliko mi se sve bilo iskompliciralo,zatrovanje,povracanje,proljev,hiper  stimulacija,bila sam totalna koma.Nisam imala volje za nista,nakon predivnog iskustva u Mariboru,super reakcije,punkcije (20) folikula,kao da se sve izokrenilo.Imala sam grceve 12 dana,vec bila odustala od svega unatoc tome sta mi je biolog rekao da su mi vratili dvi predivne blastice izgubila sam volju za svime.Ali dosta te tuzne price jutros sam napravila test i bio je pozitivan,nakon toga sam uradila betu i ona je 990,sve mi je jos kao u snu,presretna sam i zahvaljujem vam se na vasoj potpori i pomoci u odgovorima kad su mi trebali.
> 
> Cestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama,u mislima sam sa onima koje nisu uspjele ovaj put i zelim puno puno srece svima koji cekaju na postupak.


Super,super(da nisi ti ona vitka dugokosa koja je došla na injekcije u smeđoj trenerci dok smo mi bile na punkciji)

----------


## ketyy

Hvala vam svima od srca

Da pcelice to sam bila ja,ona sta je jaukala kad je dobila inekciju u straznjicu :Laughing: 
znala sam ja vec onda da si ti na punkciji ali mi je bilo glupo pitat tamo isprid svih :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Samo da pozdravim dvije posebne trudnice, *ketyy, pčelice*, čestitam cure od srca!!!  :Very Happy: 
Želim vam mirne i školske trudnoće! Jako sam sretna zbog vas.  :Heart:

----------


## acitam

Cure, da li je koja od vas za vrijeme stimulacije (menopur i decapeptyl) imala krvarenje, evo 8. dan ciklusa? Već je trebala menstruacija prestati, a ja još pomalo krvarim pa se brinem. Molim vas pomoć.

----------


## karla 1980

> Cure, da li je koja od vas za vrijeme stimulacije (menopur i decapeptyl) imala krvarenje, evo 8. dan ciklusa? Već je trebala menstruacija prestati, a ja još pomalo krvarim pa se brinem. Molim vas pomoć.


Kod mene ista situacija, meni danas 7. dc i još uvijek ide malo smeđe i baš kada se nadam da je kraj krene opet krv... imam osjećaj da nikada neće prestati!

----------


## ina33

> Cure, da li je koja od vas za vrijeme stimulacije (menopur i decapeptyl) imala krvarenje, evo 8. dan ciklusa? Već je trebala menstruacija prestati, a ja još pomalo krvarim pa se brinem. Molim vas pomoć.


Ako se dobro sjećam, vuklo mi se i dulje i bilo je sve OK.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Ketty :Very Happy: 
Jel netko zna tko je ono bio vadio hormone za Maribor iz mjeseca u mjesec zbog visokog FSH?
I ja moram tako pa me zanima procedura što ako bude recimo ovaj mjesec situacija povoljna tj. taj 2,3 d.c. FSH i E2 budu zadovoljavajući što onda 3. d.c. moram u Maribor i krećem sa stimulacijom? Htjela bih se nekako psihički pripremiti na ono što me možda uskoro čeka

----------


## GIZMOS

> Čestitam Ketty
> Jel netko zna tko je ono bio vadio hormone za Maribor iz mjeseca u mjesec zbog visokog FSH?
> I ja moram tako pa me zanima procedura što ako bude recimo ovaj mjesec situacija povoljna tj. taj 2,3 d.c. FSH i E2 budu zadovoljavajući što onda 3. d.c. moram u Maribor i krećem sa stimulacijom? Htjela bih se nekako psihički pripremiti na ono što me možda uskoro čeka


Ako se ne varam to su radile Marnie i Hibiskus, brobaj njih kontaktirati, nisam sigurna...

----------


## acitam

Evo ja brojim već 10. dc, a kvarenje još nije stalo, čak se noćas pojačalo. Stvarno sam sada zabinuta, pala mi je na pamet debljina endometrija... Znate li da li je to od silnih menopra i decapeptila ili se slučajno neki hormonalni poremećaj poklopio sa svime? I da li se kom to još događalo?

----------


## zezaisola

bok sandrić ne snalazim se baš na toj stranici i ja jma probleme ko i ti pomozi

----------


## taca70

Acitam, bas pravo krvaris ili vise onako curkas?Ja sam u ovoj stimulaciji primila 48 Menopura, endo mi je na dan stoperice bio 12mm i ova m mi je bila prilicno obilna ali trajala je 5 dana i sada jos malo ide smede.Mislim da bi se sutra trebala obratiti dr ako je krvarenje obilnije.Bila si u Mb ili?

----------


## acitam

Taca70, ne krvarima jako, već ide pomalo, ali ne smeđe, već baš crveno. Sutra sam ionako na 2. uzv pa ću pitati, a do sada sam primila 26 menopura. Ne znam ovo mi je 4. stimulacija i to mi se prvi pta događa. I da, u Mb sam.

----------


## karla 1980

*acitam* kada si naručena na UZV i gdje? Ja sam isto sutra na UZV naručena u bolnicu u 16 sati, sestra mi se rekla još javiti i potvrditi termin ali nije se javila a ja nikako ne mogu doći do nje  :Confused:

----------


## bugaboo

Prosli tjedan poslala papire za Maribor, sad cekamo da nam se jave za 1. konzultacije. Jel se jos uvijek ceka 1 god na postupak ili se to vrijeme cekanja stogod smanjilo kako se pricalo?

----------


## corinaII

Bogaboo ja sam papire poslala 18.03, isto čekam odgovor.Da, još uvijek ti je čekanje od godine dana na postupak.(tako je rekla večina cura koje su u Mariboru)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Skraćuje se malo ali tek su sad počeli od 3. mj. raditi po novom, danas me opet zvala sestra Jasna i uzet će me na red možda i odmah sljedeći ciklus (poslala papire u 7 mj.) samo kod mene je specifični slučaj zbog visokog FSH

----------


## taca70

Ja sam prosli tjedan dobila termin za 12.mj.

----------


## sandric

Evo i mene posle pregleda kod mog doktora. Nisam trudna. Na žalost ili radost nemam pojma, znam samo da sam se nervirala do besvjesti i da me je ovo moje zdravstvo u državi dovelo do ludila. Kao prvo, večeras na uzv nema ništa što bi ukazalo na eventualnu trudnoću, doktor se čudi šta je ona doktorica u dispanzeru vidjela. Kao drugo, doktor je u bolnici našao moj dosije kad sam operisana drugi put prošle godine i konstatovao da ja nemam ni lijevog ni desnog jajovoda. Novost i za mene jer dežurni doktor koji me je pustio kući posle operacije nije rekao da je ostranjen i ovaj lijevi jajovod. Još jedan dokaz da je u mojoj državi odnosno u mom gradu jedan opšti haos i da ne možeš izaći na kraj sa svim doktorima, da informacija po izlasku iz bolnice nije mjerodavna ako ne znaš pročitati otpusno pismo na latinskom ili ako nemaš dovoljno iskustva pa da se sam snađeš. Bilo kako bilo, ja idem dalje, i bez oba jajovoda kao i sa jednim, ma nije mi više ništa bitno, Maribor je tu još malo i nadam se uspjehu. Sutra zovem sestru Jasnu da je zamolim da se konsultuje sa dr. V za dalje zbog ciklusa jer doktor ne bi da radi ništa bez konsultacije sa njima. :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

A joj Sandric baš mi je žao što si sve ovo morala preživljavati u ovih par dana.Glavu gore put u Maribor ti je blizu,a ja vjerujem da če biti sve u redu i da češ uskoro imati jednu veliku pozitivnu betu.
Evo šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

*sandric*

Od jutros sam na Menopurima, a u pon. idem na uzv. Pozz svima

----------


## tigrical

prošao mi gornji post bez

*sandric*, baš mi je žao, šta mi sve nećemo doživjet....

----------


## Marnie

> Čestitam Ketty
> Jel netko zna tko je ono bio vadio hormone za Maribor iz mjeseca u mjesec zbog visokog FSH?
> I ja moram tako pa me zanima procedura što ako bude recimo ovaj mjesec situacija povoljna tj. taj 2,3 d.c. FSH i E2 budu zadovoljavajući što onda 3. d.c. moram u Maribor i krećem sa stimulacijom? Htjela bih se nekako psihički pripremiti na ono što me možda uskoro čeka


Ja sam morala svaki ciklus vaditi FSH i E2 itek onda ići sa stimulacijom ako bi sve bilo ok. Ako ti ovaj mjesec bude sve ok (moraš javiti sestri čim dobiješ nalaz 2.dc) onda će te naručiti 3. dc na UZV i tada ti odrediti stimulaciju. Mene su prošli mjesec zvali na UZV iako mi je E2 bio dosta visok da vide zašto se to dogodilo i dobro da jesu, jer je dr. ustanovio da mi se vodeći folikul počinje izdvajati već u prethodnom ciklusu tako da je dr. rekao da kod mene nema više smisla pratiti visinu FSH već mi je dao odmah kontracepciju kako bi spriječili ponovno izdvajanje vodećeg folikula prije vremena i kada prestanem piti i dobijem m, odmah 2. dc idem na UZV gdje će mi odrediti stimulaciju (nadam se da će tako biti  :Smile: ). Tako da svakako nazovi sestru bez obzira da li ti nalaz bio i malo lošiji i vidjeti ćeš što ćete se dogovoriti. Nadam se da ćeš brzo u postupak  :Smile: !

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Heart: Hvala Marnie

----------


## aleksandraj

Meni je FSH bio visko, 21 i nesto, a estrsadiol nizak oko 33) i usla sam u postupak..sada i je opet FSH visko (godine :Shock: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne kužim kako si s tako visokim FSH bila u postupku u Mariboru, meni je sestra Jasna rekla da ne bi smio biti iznad 15...i koliko si imala j.s.?

----------


## sandric

Hvala svima na podršci, idemo dalje, bila i danas na uzv i sve ok, počela piti tabletice da dobijem mentruaciju. Nikakvo čudo što nisam ni dobila koliko sam se nervirala.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Može mala pomoć ,neznam kad da vadim hormone fsh ,lh i ostalo ,trebam ići u Maribor krajem 5 mj.,a sad sam bila kod nas u 3 mj. u posupku klomif.+menopur i postupak je 0 ,dali bi ja mogla vaditi horm. sad u 4.mj.ili da saćekam još koji mj. htjela bi imati nalaze kad idem na konzultacije ili da i dem bez toga pa da naknadno pošaljem poštom dr. nalaze.ima li tko kakvi odgovor ,i dali je tko uzimao nalaze iz kartona s W.i dali daju to da si fotokopiram šta mi treba od nalaza.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovako hormoni ti se vade 2,3 dan ciklusa, meni je dr. Radončić rekao da treba proći jedan ciklus nakon uzimanja hormona isto sam bila na klom. i 10 menopura, pa sad vidi...
Ja sam zamolila sestre da mi daju nalaze da fotokopiram i dale su mi bez problema i to sam poslala u Maribor a ti ih možeš uzeti osobno ako ideš u 5 mj. na konzultacije.

----------


## aleksandraj

Sorry sto kasnim s odgovorom ...Imala tri js, ali doslo do + bete, nazalost bio spontani...nisu mi ni spomenuli hormone..ali to je zbog godina jer je za nas starije fsh ponekad visok zbog slabe rezerve js

----------


## dudadudaduda

Pa tak sam si ja mislila saćekaću još jedan ciklus ,pa ću nalaze poslati poštom u Maribor ,a kad ću ići na konzu. taj dan ću otići i na W. pa ću pokupiti nalaze ,ali prije ću još nazvati sestre gore da vidim šta će mi reći.Na konz. idem 24.05.a termin mi je predviđen za 10 mj.tako su mi rekli ako će sve biti ok.Već sam ja slala u Mar. hrpu nalaza ali kad su mi odgovorili tražili su da ponovim FSH,LH,TSH, PRL.  a ovo i ja i mm. markere  hepatitisa B i C ,hiv1,hiv2,i War .Ovo će mo napraviti do 5 mj. a onda ću ja još te hormone pa im poslati.Vidjećemo šta će nam dr. reći na konzul.

----------


## sandric

Cure znate li šta se dešava ako sam dobila protokol koji važi samo ako dobijem do 12.04. a ja pijem tabletice da izazovem mengu i dobići u periodu između 12.04.-15.04. šta bude dalje? Nemam ni podatak kad da krenem sa kontracepcijom jer mi je zadnji period naznačen u tabeli do 05.04. Da li oni opet nekako uštimaju ili ništa od mog postupka u maju? Poslala sam mejl Jasni ali mi nije još odgovorila. Pa da pitam vas vjerovatno mi znate reći. Moja menga napravi opšti kolaps. :Smile:

----------


## Natalina

*sandric* možda postoji vjerojatnost da ti još uštimaju ciklus za postupak u 5 mj. ili ako baš bude prekasno te možda prebace za 6 mj. 
Na mom protokolu za 6 mj. predzadnja skupina je tko dobije mengu od 13.04-26.04. i zadnja od 27.04-3.05., ali najsigurnije upute će ti ipak dati sestra Jasna...a odgovorit će ona već...

----------


## sandric

Ok, hvala na informaciji. Sutra zovem sestru Jasnu obavezno jer mi je problem oko smještaja i vize, ali šta ću ako budem prebačena za jun onda nastaviti tako dalje, baš mi je sad žao oko svega toga što se komplikuje. I na poslu sam najavila odlazak u maju a frka oko toga jer je svako odsustvo u privatnoj firmi ravno katastrofi. Tablete pijem do 10-og ujutro i trebam dobiti 2-4 dana posle toga, znači između 12.04.-14.04. pa sam pola-pola. :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

cure, da li znate kako se zovu MPO specijalisti u Mariboru? Zadnji put kad smo bili na UZV-u nije bilo prof. V, pa me je pregledao drugi specijalista i predložio kako i što dalje i sad bih se uskoro trebala javiti, a zaboravila sam njegovo prezime (užasno me je sram zbog toga), a na njihovoj web stranici nema njegovog imena . Tip je mlađi, visok...ako možda neka od vas zna, možete mi javiti i na pp.
Hvala!

----------


## modesty4

Danas sam dobila obavjest iz Maribora da su nas stavilina listu čekanja. Dokumentaciju sam poslala poštom 22.03. CorinaII čini mi se da si i ti poslala u isto vrijeme?! Da li si dobila povratnu informaciju?

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam poslala 18.03 i još ništa nisam dobila.Jesi  obavjest  dobila poštom?

----------


## modesty4

Da poštom sam dobila!

----------


## Maxime

Marnie, mislim da je to bio dr. Milan Reljic (mladolik, crna kratka kosa i naocale) Kod njega su u odlicnim rukama  :Klap: 

Evo i link s clanovima tima MB ekipe: http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm (klikni osebje)

----------


## Marnie

točno to je on. Puno hvala Maxime!  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Evo da se i ja javim sa ne baš obečavajućom situacijom....Na prvom uzv prije 3 dana izbrojena 5 folikula od 8,8,9,12,13  te povečana stimulacija na 3 gonala. Na idućem uzv (jučer) izbrojana samo 2 dominantna folikula od nekih 20-tak cm. Znači 1 se izgubio putem , 2 su premala i neće ih punktirati i 2 ostaju za punkciju sutra. A ja sam se bojala hiperstimulacije (koji apsurd). Ne znam zašto sam tako loše reagirala, da li je bila preslaba stimulacija, da li sam nešto krivo radila...ništa ne znam, ali se bojim što će uopče izači od ove punkcije i hoće li uopče biti jajnih stanica. Nakon godine dana čekanja i nadanja osječam se da me izdalo baš ono čemu sam se najmanje nadala...Doktora V. nisam ni vidjela, a jučer od šoka nisam uspjela ni zucnuti, samo sam htjela nestati u tom trenutku i isplakati se...Spoznaja da tako loše reagiram na stimulaciju ubila me više od 5 negativnih beta nakon inseminacija...Sutra punkcija...

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni su uvijek brojali 4 na kraju punkcije bilo 8 jajnih stanica i sve se oplodile.nemoj klonuti duhom...još to nije gotovo.

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos*, ma i jedan pravi folikulić je dovoljan. Nema suza, bit će super!

Ja sam u ponedjeljak na prvom uzv. uh!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gizmos nemoj se još bedirati nek bude i malo al da su kvalitetne i da budu one dobitne!
Tebi je to 1. IVF postupak i dr. nije znao koja stimulacija bi ti bila odgovarajuća, ja znam za sebe da loše reagiram i moram na velike doze da se dobije nešto( 4 ampule na dan) upravo radi endometrioze koja vuče i visoki FSH, ali opet nisu ni svi sa endometriozom isti, znam curu koja je sa 2 ampule reagirala odlično imala je oko 15 folikula i oko 12 j.s.

----------


## zedra

gizmos draga, ne bediraj se prerano...i nije to loša rekacija samo je mala doza,a tako moraju prvi put....
tigrical, mimi sretno....
curke,šta mislite kada bih ja mogla biti u postupku ako sam u veljači zvala maribor a u srijedu sam na prvim konzultacijama kod vlaisavljevića'??
ne mogu dočekati.............

----------


## Gabi25

zedra ja ti ne znam jer sam ja išla onim drugim putem- poslala papire u 12.mjesecu i dobila termin u 12/10

Nego znate šta mene zanima- da li se njih može zvati subotom? Naručila bi se na konzultacije a u ono uredovno vrijeme preko tjedna sam uvijek na poslu, a tamo pak ne mogu zvati inozemstvo jer blokira pozive :Sad:  Poslala sam im 2 maila još prije 2 mjeseca za konzultacije ali nisam dobila nikakav odgovor...
Ili ću morati uzeti dan godišnjeg i sjesti na telefon taj dan??

----------


## zedra

gabi, ja sam zvala sat vremena neprekidno i onda se javila sestra J. i rekla da nema knjigu narudžbi pri sebi i da joj pošaljem mail...odgovorila je za 3-4 dana s terminom....nisam slala nalaze, nego sam odmah tražila konzultacije....ne znam jesam li pogriješila....a na koji mail si slala upit??

----------


## Gabi25

zedra slala sam na ova 2 maila:
ivf.mb@sb-mb.si i ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si

ajde mi pliz napiši na koji si ti slala jer ne kužim zašto mi nisu odgovorili...

----------


## Marnie

Gabi, moraš slati na ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com, evo ja sam prekjučer slala s upitom kada da dođem na 1. UZV ako dobijem menstr za vikend i dobila sam odgovor odmah sutradan. Zato nisi ni dobila odgovor, jer si slala na krivi mail. I u subjectu napomeni da je za sestru Jasnu, ona brzo odogovara  :Smile: . Evo da i ja prijavim: dobila danas m i u ponedjeljak u 9 u jutro smo na 1. UZV u bolnici  :Smile: . Joj, samo da kažu da je sve ok i da mogu krenuti sa stimulacijom  :Smile: !

----------


## zedra

gabi, evo marnie ti je rekla...to je taj mail....ja čekam srijedu,,,jedva

----------


## sandric

Zedra ja sam išla istim putem kao i ti nisam slala nalaze poštom nego sam zvala i tražila slobodan termin za konsult. Zvala sam ih u aprilu 2009.god. i dobila termin za konsult. 08.06.2009.god. Posle razgovora i pregleda kod dr. V sestra nas je odmah evidentirala za IVF u maju/2010god. Po svemu ovome ako nisu skratili čekanje kao što se nešto šuškalo o tome ti bi išla u postupak u martu/2011 god.  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

znači. mogla bih i mjesec-dva  ranije ako su malo skratili čekanje....joj, tko će dočekati ožujak...uh...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude Ok u ponedjeljak i da krenete s postupkom

----------


## mare41

Marnie, i ja ~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## Marnie

Hvala cure  :Smile: ! Uzbuđena sam kao da idem na neki ispit hehe

----------


## tigrical

Ja sutra ranom zorom kod dr. Reša na folikulometriju. Držite mi fige da je što više js! Pozz

----------


## mare41

Draga tigrical, isprika na senilnosti, i tebi ~~~~~~~~~do neba za sutra!

----------


## juliette

Tigrical, marnie~~~~~~za sutra. Sretno.

----------


## sali

Tigrical ~~~~~~ za puno lijepih folikula sutra, marnie ~~~~~~ da sve prođe Ok i da krenete s postupkom. 
Sretno cure.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi za sutra za lijepe j.s.

----------


## tigrical

Hvala, drage moje! Evo mene već nazad. Ima folikulića, ali su maleni... par većih 7,8,9. U petak ponovo uzv.

----------


## sali

Tigrical bravo za folikule, samo nek oni rastu imaju još vremena. :Very Happy: 
Meni je sestra Jasna rekla da je dobro popiti čašu pive ili vina nakon pikanja  za opuštanje.  :Bye:

----------


## tigrical

*sali* evo sada i službeno dobro nam došla! Dobar savjet, samo se pokušavam zamislit u 5.30 ujutro s pivom u ruci  :Laughing:  i tako 20 dana  :Cool:

----------


## sandric

Tigrical sretno, ma cugni vino ako ce te opustiti! Drzim fige za dalje i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam u petak popila zadnju tabletu za ciklus i cekam mengu. :Zaljubljen:  Unistila me je ova zadnja 2 mjeseca. Sve sam se pitala kako cu docekati Maribor ali od kraja februara do sad je prošlo kao u snu i sa dosta straha i nerviranja jer sam takav baksuz da pored koliko toliko urednih ciklusa martovski nikako ne dobijem. E to baš moraš biti takav rođen. Činjenica je da sam baš osjetljiva i da me je sve ovo uplašilo jer mi je prvi IVF ali da baš nikako ne dobijem baš kad trebam krenuti sa kontracepc. e to je pravo kidanje nerava. Trebala bi dobiti 2-4 dana posle zadnje tablete pa cure vibrajte da konacno dodje menga i krenem sa postupkom.

----------


## Marnie

evo i mene natrag iz Mb. U postupku smo!! Konačno  :Very Happy: ! U petak poslijepodne idući UZV da se vidi što su Menopuri napravili.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, stvarno super.Koliko si Menopura dobila?
Sta nam je s Gizmos?

----------


## Gabi

> Sta nam je s Gizmos?


Gizmos je javila da su dobili 2 js. Jučer su trebali zvati u lab. i ako su se oplodile onda još ostaju u Mb do transfera. Kako se ne javlja na forum nadam se da sve ide po planu.

Gizmos, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*sali* jesi li počela s akupunkturom? Kiss

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, stvarno super.Koliko si Menopura dobila?
> Sta nam je s Gizmos?


Dobila sam 4 menopura dnevno do petka, pa ćemo onda vidjeti za dalje. Supresija tek kasnije kada se folikuli razviju-pretpostavljam da će mi to reći u petak.

*tigrica* ~~~~~~~~~~~za folikuliće  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

marnie, lijepe vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak.

----------


## loks

hej cure moje, veliki pozdrav i puno sreće svima! dal mi neka zna reći di mogu vidjeti ili di ima objašnjeno kako doći do ambulante u Novoj vasi? naručeni smo za 7 dana na konz pa da se ne gubimo previše...please pomagajte! i ako neko ima kakav dobar savjet...dobrodošao je

----------


## zedra

hej, loks, ja sutra idem u Maribor na konzultacije, pa kad se vratimo napišem detalje! jako sam uzbuđena i jedva čekam. A savjet bi i meni dobrodošao.

----------


## loks

joj i ja sam uzbuđena, jedva čekam. želim vam puno sreće. ko zna kad ćemo termin za postupak dobiti. ja sam zvala i naručila se za konz, a sad vidim da cure kažu da je bolje poslati dokumentaciju jer da te onda čim prime papire stave na listu a ovako tek nakon konz. a ma, šta je tu je, vidit ćemo. kako si ti napravila?

----------


## berry

Bok curke.Evo mi jučer obavili konzultacije u Mariboru pa da pojasnim kako doći do Doma zdravlja:autoputom do čvora Slivnica,ne pratit A i H na autocesti, nego pratiti Maribor centar.Tako se dođe na Tržašku cestu i njom ići do križanja s Proletarskih brigad i tu skrenuti lijevo(Merkator je s lijeve strane tog križanja).Po Proletarskih brigad voziti se do 4 ili 5 semsfora(nisam sigurna koji je bio)i tu skrenuti lijevo,u kvart se uđe i tu malo zezanja dok se ne dođe do parkinga od Doma zdravlja.

----------


## zedra

berry, kada si dobila termin? jesi morala ostaviti tamo neke nalaze? jel te pregledao profesor?
looks, ja sam isto zvala u veljači i dobila termin za konzultacije. mislim da termin ide od tog poziva a ne od konzultacije, bar se nadam da je tako.

----------


## loks

hvala berry
joj i ja se nadam da ide od poziva, vidit ćemo

----------


## berry

zedra, što se nalaza tiče dobro ti je imati friške spolne hormone,spermiogam i markere na hepatitis,test na HIV i sifilis,od prošle godine su mi bili hormoni štitnjače,brisevi i papa(naravno to sve ostaviš kopije).Ako imaš još neku dijagnozu i to ponesi skopirano,da pita i za HSG ili laparoskopiju ako si ju radila.Mene je prof. i pregledao.Što se tiče termina za postupak mislim da naručuju 1- 2mj/2011 za kretanje sa kontracepcijom pa onda ide stimulacija valjda 3 mj.,tako sam skužila po parovima prije nas,dok kod mene neće biti kontracepcije zbog hipertenzije.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Draga Marnie super što si krenula ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve ide po planu
Gizmos~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nadam se da će ti se obje oploditi i ugnjezditi, i nemoj očajavati što ih je malo u ovom trenutku ionako nemožeš više ništa učiniti, a mrvicama za koje se nadam da će se uspješno razvijati treba happy mama

----------


## sandric

> hej cure moje, veliki pozdrav i puno sreće svima! dal mi neka zna reći di mogu vidjeti ili di ima objašnjeno kako doći do ambulante u Novoj vasi? naručeni smo za 7 dana na konz pa da se ne gubimo previše...please pomagajte! i ako neko ima kakav dobar savjet...dobrodošao je


Hajde da ja pokušam objasniti. Kad uđete u Maribor iz pravca Zagreba ulazite u veliku ulicu sa dvije trake i idete pravo. Na svakom semaforu idite pravo sve do kasarne koja je sa desne strane. Kao orjentir da znate na putokazima to je put za Austriju. Kasarna vam je sa desne strane a preko puta je ambulanta Nova Vas i stambeno naselje. Na raskršću kod kasarne skrenite lijevo prema zgradama i okrenite se na prvom slobodnom mjestu da bi ušli u lijevu traku i vratite se par stotina metara do ambulante. U prizemlju ambulante ima apoteka, vidi se sa glavne ulice i kad skrenete ima veliki parking. Velika ulica koja vodi do ambulante se zove Cesta Proleterskih brigada br.71. Ordinacija je na 2 spratu ambulante i piše dr. Magdalena Božič.

----------


## sali

> *sali* jesi li počela s akupunkturom? Kiss


Evo upravo sam se vratila sa 2 tretmana. Dr. mi stavi 11 iglica i nakon toga 20 min ležanja i opuštanja. Nadam se da će akupunktura barem malo poboljšati stanje, štetit u svakom slučaju neće.

----------


## Gabi

Možda ovo nekome pomogne:
http://www.pirs.si/Subject/Profile/3...gdalena-dr-med

----------


## Marnie

cure da li se možda javila kome Gizmos, kako je kod nje prošla oplodnja js?~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je sve ok  :Smile: .

----------


## corinaII

Evo da se i ja javim, dobila sam jučer poštom odgovor iz Maribora da su me stavili na listu čekanja :Very Happy:

----------


## pino

Molim vas, da li bi netko bio tako dobar pa mi napisao tocnu adresu ambulante u Novoj Vasi da stavimo na kartu: 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.053043&z=14

----------


## Marnie

pino, adresa ti je  Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor.

----------


## sandric

Zbog kašnjenja ciklusa prebačena sam u postupak za jun i danas sam dobila nove upute. Kontracepcija kreće od 19.04. do 26.05. neprekidno. Trebam se moliti Bogu da na ovome stane i ne bude problema dalje. :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

A ne.... sandric sada se nećemo upoznat!!!

----------


## sandric

Ma upoznaćemo se sigurno, nema šanse da ne, pola puta negdje postoji ali meni nije problem ni cjeli, ako bude slobodnih dana u MB mi svejedno idemo sa autom pa ćemo se vozati. Samo da sve bude ok i kafica se pije sigurno!

----------


## modesty4

Corina II baš mi je drago da si i ti dobila obavjest iz Mb, za sada, kako stvari stoje mi bi se mogle i upoznati tamo!

----------


## Natalina

*sandric* vidimo se u Mb u junu  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

modesty4  :Smile: 
Ajme cure moje ja ne mogu vjerovati da se polako bliži moj prvi ivf.

----------


## sali

*Tigrical* sretno sutra na ultrazvuku ~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo za folikuliće :Smile:

----------


## loks

*corinaII* puno puno sreće na vašem prvom i nadam se zadnjem ivf-u! šta to znači na listu čekanja? ne kažu ti odmah na konz mjesec u kojem ćeš ući u postupak?
*sandric, sbonetic, sali, modesty4, gizmos, mali mimi i sve sve ostale moje drage cyber frendice* puno sreće od sveg srca šaljem!
evo i mi se spremamo drugi tjedan na konz u Mb. jedva čekam vidjeti sve to i upoznati slavnog nam i preslavnog dr. Vlastelića. po mojim procjenama, naravno kroz iskustva vas koje ste već prošle mislim da bi mogli biti u postupku 02. il 03. mjesec 2011. 
pusa svimaaa!!!

----------


## zedra

hej cure, ja jucer bila na konzultacijama... Prof. je prekrasna osoba.Od kada sam u ovim MPO vodama ugodniji i ležerniji susret nisam imala. Neusporedivo ni s jednim našim lijecnikom, a obišla sam ih porilicno. Suprug i ja smo se vratili pjevajući.

----------


## tigrical

> *Tigrical* sretno sutra na ultrazvuku ~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo za folikuliće


Hvala, trebat će mi. Javim sutra čim se vratim iz Slo. 
Pusa svima!

----------


## loks

> hej cure, ja jucer bila na konzultacijama... Prof. je prekrasna osoba.Od kada sam u ovim MPO vodama ugodniji i ležerniji susret nisam imala. Neusporedivo ni s jednim našim lijecnikom, a obišla sam ih porilicno. Suprug i ja smo se vratili pjevajući.


bravooo za doktora? jeste našli bez problema ambulantu?

----------


## Marnie

loks, prof. se preziva Vlaisavljević, da ga ne bi krivo oslovila  :Smile: .

----------


## loks

*marnie tnx*, hahaha, ovo je ful smiješno ispalo, znam da da je Vlaisavljević, nego dr. Vlastelić je u Rijeci gdje sam trenutno u akciji pa sam pomiješala, niš čudno od toliko informacija glava mi se smutila...

----------


## corinaII

Sali vidim da si i ti u 5mj. u Ljubljani,jel zanš možda odprilike oko kojeg si datuma gore. Možda se i vidimo tamo  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

10 dana nakon sto sam poslala papire za Maribor dobila odgovor da su ih primili i da ce mi se javiti za konzultacije, po vasim iskustvima pretpostavljam da ce to biti za cca 2 mjeseca?

----------


## pino

Jesam li dobro stavila placemark na ovu mapu? http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...26522&t=h&z=15

(Nije mi jasno doduse, da li je broj Cesta proleterskih brigad 76 ili 71, da li je to ovo što je linkala Gabi http://www.pirs.si/Subject/Profile/3...gdalena-dr-med), tko je dr. Božić i kakve veze ima s IVFom itd???? Može li mi netko napisat što staviti u opis ambulante?  HVALA!!!

----------


## Marnie

pino, dr. Božić nema veze s IVF-om, ali u njenoj ordinaciji svaku srijedu poslijepodne dr. Vlaisavljević prima pacijente privatno. Ne znam da li tu prima samo strance ili i pacijente iz Slovenije. Za adresu, bila sam uvjerena da je 76, ali ako na web stranici piše 71 onda je tako.

----------


## Marnie

ponedjeljkom prima u ambulanti. Oprosti na krivoj informaciji, ali već mi se izmješalo kada idem u bolnicu, a kada u ambulantu  :Smile: .

----------


## Iva15

Mislim da si dobro stavila placemark na mapu.

Ja sam na konzultacijama bila krajem 3-eg mjeseca (na njih sam se naručila u 11-tom mjesecu). Rekli su mi da ću na red doć vjerojatno u 3/2011, jedino ako im se poveća kapacitet labaratorija da bi onda mogla bit na redu krajem godine. 
Još su mi rekli da će mi oni sad poslat na adresu nekakav upitnik za popunit pa da im ja to onda vratim skupa sa nalazima u 9-tom mjesecu, jer da ranije nije potrebno. Uglavnom, kako smo prvi put bili u Mariboru jedino šta su nam tamo radili je bilo popunjavanje svih podataka o nama a na kraju ovaj upitnik šta smo dobili doma je sve to šta su si tamo zapisali?!?

----------


## loks

ja sam zvala sestru da mi da točnu adresu i rekla mi je broj 71

----------


## Gabi

> Jesam li dobro stavila placemark na ovu mapu? http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...26522&t=h&z=15
> 
> (Nije mi jasno doduse, da li je broj Cesta proleterskih brigad 76 ili 71, da li je to ovo što je linkala Gabi http://www.pirs.si/Subject/Profile/3...gdalena-dr-med), tko je dr. Božić i kakve veze ima s IVFom itd???? Može li mi netko napisat što staviti u opis ambulante? HVALA!!!


Pino, dobro si označila. Evo tu je i link na ljekarnu koja je u toj zgradi:
http://www.mb-lekarne.si/index.php3?p=lek_novavas

----------


## laky

> Evo da se i ja javim, dobila sam jučer poštom odgovor iz Maribora da su me stavili na listu čekanja


kad si poslala papire za MB pitaj jer mi frendica čeka odgovor pa je kao na iglama .kad su konzultacije ili termin ili su javili da si an listi samo.u svakom slučaju sretno

----------


## tigrical

Sutra ujutro sam na uzv, nadam se da su folikulići narasli...

----------


## corinaII

Laky ja sam svoje nalaze poslala 18.03. Od njih sam dobila kratak odgovor da su primili moje papire,te da su me stavili na listu čekanja po datumu zaprimanja moje pošte.A za dalje tj.konzultacije s točnim datumom da če mi  javiti poštom kroz naredne tjedne...Evo sad gledam kovertu, na njoj  je pečat da je pošta iz Maribora poslana 7.04.

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical do neba sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sali

> Sali vidim da si i ti u 5mj. u Ljubljani,jel zanš možda odprilike oko kojeg si datuma gore. Možda se i vidimo tamo


Dr. je rekao da dođemo 3 dan m i po mojoj računici bi trebalo biti 20. ili 21.05.
CorinaII kad si ti kod njega? Bilo bi lijepo da se vidimo u Deželi :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Ja ti idem u Ljubljanu oko 6.5 na konzultacije i da se dogovorimo. A menzis bi mi trebao stiči oko 17.5 pa bi onda krenula s ljekovima tako da sam ja krajem mj. u ljubljani. 
Mislim, ovo mi je prvi IVF tako da ni sam neznam točno...

Več vidim da čemo biti ljepe ljetne trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Evo mene. Folikuli rastu, sad su na cca 11-12 mm. Ima ih sa svake strane po 5 kom., ali su još premali za punkciju, tako da u pon. opet uzv.

----------


## Marnie

odlično *tigrical* ! Neka samo rastu  :Smile: .
ja imam UZV u MB danas poslijepodne. Držite fige da bude barem 5-6 folikulića, budući da sam ja low responder  :Sad: .

----------


## tigrical

*Marnie* držim fige za što više folikulića!

----------


## taca70

Tigrical, samo neka oni rastu, polako ali sigurno.Na kakvom si protokolu?
Marnie, ~~~~~~~ da ih bude malo vise od 5-6.
Ima li vijesti od Gizmos?

----------


## tigrical

*taca70* dugi protokol Diphereline + 3 Menopura dnevno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Držim palčeve Tigrical i Marnie nek bude što više folikula i j.s :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> Držim palčeve Tigrical i Marnie nek bude što više folikula i j.s


X

----------


## zedra

looks, bez promblema smo našli amb. i kad smo mi bili svi su bili iz Hrvatske..oko pola sata traje pregled i razgovor..nasmijali smo se prvi put nakon godinu dana..nema cekanja, sve je organizirano u minutu tocno..kad usporedim s sa situacijom u Hrv. dođe mi da placem...

----------


## loks

ajde super zedra, drago mi je...jojjj jedva čekam. ajd javljam novosti! držte mi fige žene!

----------


## loks

*zedra* ajde napiši mi u pp detaljnije iskustva i doživljaj

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja danas dobila mail od Maribora sad piše da planiraju postupak u 5/6 a preko telefona mi je rekla da već i sljedeći ciklus ako budu nalazi OK jer ja idem bez pilula.
I pitaju me kad bi trebala dobiti u 5. i u 6. mj. a ja nemam pojma jer su mi ciklusi jako različiti , ne znam ni za ovaj mjesec kad ću dobiti a kamoli poslije...
Inače rekli su mi da pripremim 2 kutije Decapeptila i 50 Menopura, ima da bankrotiram još pogotovo ako mi ovulacija bude kasno ko i ovaj ciklus :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

vratila sam se iz Mb i imam 2 folikula. Tako mi je rekla doktorica, iako sam ja na ekranu vidjela još nekih "rupa" (kako ih ja zovem), ali kako nisam stručnjak, pretpostavljam da to lili nisu folikuli ili su neki majušni i na njih ne računaju. Sutra 15 do 8 u jutro (joooooooooj nema spavanja) moramo opet biti na UZV, jer ih mora češće pratiti da odredi kada da počnem sa supresijom. Eto, ja razočarana, a mm optimista kaže da su i 2 dovoljna: pa itako hoćemo blizance, a ne trojčeke, kaže on haha.
Zar se nitko nije čuo s Gizmos? baš me zanima kako je njoj prošlo, budući da sam u istoj situaciji...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A  možda bude još koji narasao, na koliko si ampula dnevno?

----------


## Marnie

na 4 dnevno. Mislim da nitko niti ne prima više od toga

----------


## Mali Mimi

a i ja ću toliko vjerojatno čim su mi rekli da mi treba 50 kom

----------


## Gabi

> Ima li vijesti od Gizmos?


 :Yes: , u srijedu vraćene 2 mrvice.  Gizmos, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Gizmos   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Gizmos bravo  :Smile:  Vibram za mrvice  :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

*MOJ PRVI* (i nadam se posljednji)* IVF* 

Nakon gotovo godinu dana iščekivanja, planiranja, informiranja, dijagnosticiranja, konačno je stigao i taj dan, dan kada sam u inboxu pronašla poruku sestre J. sa naslovom *“Protokol za IVF za april / 2010*”. Spontani vrisak, lice ozareno srećom, suza koja samo što ne krene…Sječam se svake svoje emocije, svake pozitivne misli koja me obuzela u tom trenu…Krečem, konačno krečem, korak po korak, polako i sigurno prema dugo željenom cilju, cilju za kojeg već predugo živim. 

01.02.2010. krečem s kontracepcijom “LOGEST”. Ne osječam nikakve nuspojave. Sve je super i s nestrpljenjem isčekujem svoju prvu injekciju. Hoće li boljeti? Hoću li biti dovoljno hrabra? Hoću li uspjeti uskladiti vrijeme apliciranja sa svojim I suprugovim poslom? Kao I uvijek opet nailazim na bezbroj pitanja i lagano se počinjem zamarati glupostima, ali srećom sve je to prolazno. 

Noć na 15.03.2010. vrpoljim se po krevetu, ne mogu spavati od uzbuđenja, bojim se da se ne probudim, da ne čujem budilicu, pa virkam cjelo vrijeme na sat. Ustajem, ne pijem ni kavu, jurim u grad…Tamo me čeka medicinska sestra koja će me poučiti kako da si samostalno dajem inekcije…Ništa strašno! Ništa ne boli, ne peče, kao jedini dokaz pojavljuje se samo mali mjehurić I crvenilo na mjestu uboda koje uskoro nestaje, spontano se povlači. Sa decapeptylom nastavljam do kraja, do štoperice!

Dani polako odmiću, jedan za drugim. Na moje iznenađenje čak i prebrzo i evo me u Mariboru, na kontrolnom ultrazvuku. Toga sam se dana bojala, od tog sam pregleda zazirala. Što ako je opet tu? Što ako opet imam cistu, ako opet moram na operaciju? Molim Boga za malo hrabrosti i sjedam za ginekološki stol. Doktor okreće ekran prema meni, ali ja ne mogu gledati…Zurim u strop, razmišljam u sebi i molim svemir da ne kaže nešto što nisam spremna čuti. I nije rekao! Sve je ok! Doktor spominje samo antralne folikle, maternicu, ali mene više ništa ne zanima jer znam da sutra krečem sa stimulacijom. Odlučila sam se za gonale, kupila ih 25. Doktor predlaže da krenemo sa manjom dozom da ne dođe do hiperstimulacije. Iskreno, drago mi je da razmišlja na taj način, kao da mi čita misli, kao da zna da se i ja bojim posljedica…Vidimo se za sedam dana i želim vam svu sreću! Dr. V. je tako pozitivan! Njega bi trebalo zaposliti kao svojevrsnog psihologa. Svaka njegova riječ djeluje okrepljujuće za dušu. Odlazimo kući sretni, ispunjeni snovima, nadom, željom da se što prije vratimo…

Za devet dana vračamo se u taj grad koji pruža spokoj. Uzbuđena sam kao i na dan kada je stigao protokol. Očekujem puno i ne mogu se oteti tom dojmu. Jednostavno sam sretna i znam da će me moje tijelo sada nagraditi lijepim rezultatom. Na kraju svega, toliko mi duguje! Sjedam za stol, sada je to neki drugi stol, gledam u ekran, ali ne razumijem ništa. Doktorica šuti, gleda lijevo, pa desno, pa opet lijevo, desno…Ja naslučujem da nešto ne štima. Hvata me grč, jeza, strah. Prvo što doktorica govori je endometriom. Zar opet? Zar već? Susprežem suze, ne zatvaram oči jer znam da ču im tada dati priliku da krenu, a moram čuti ostalo, moram se strpiti još malo. Sada čujem brojke 8,8,9,12,13. I to je to, nakon svega, to je sve što mi tijelo pruža. Napuštam sobu osvješćena grubom realnošću, ali gajim neku nadu da ih je možda još, da su izbrojali samo ove najveće. U posljepodnevnim satima pišem mail sestri J. i njene me rječi smiruju. Kao da su poslane od Boga. 

Idući dan provodimo u Grazu. Želim se maknuti od svega, priuštiti si malo zaborava, skrenuti misli u pozitivnom smjeru, skratiti vrijeme do idućeg ultrazvuka. Na trenutke i zaboravljam na sve, ali samo na trenutke. Svijest me ne napušta, znam da povratka nema…

Na drugi ultrazvuk ipak dolazim malo mirnijia, zapravo već pomirena s činjenicom da imamo 5 folikula i da će se barem u jednom od njih skrivati „zlatno jaje“. Opet ulazim u istu sobu, ovaj put sprema čuti što doktorica govori, spremna pitati što me zanima, ali nespremna za novi šok. Još mi u ušima zvone rječi doktorice: “Imate samo jedan folikul!“ Pa kako? Zašto? Bilo ih je više? Ponovo gleda, traži i pronalazi još jednoga. Večeras štoperica, Za dva dana punkcija. Ni rječi više, ni ona, ni ja! Nesigurnim korakom izlazim iz sobe, ponovo susprežem suze i spuštam pogled. Ne želim si dopustiti da svi ti parovi puni nade pročitaju moju bol. Odlazim kod sestre M. po štopericu. Zanima me gdje su nestali moji folikuli i ona mi objašnjava kako ih je zabilježeno 4, ali su 2 premala za punkciju, nisu narasla. Uskoro dolazi i sestra J. opet sa rječima utjehe. Smiruje me na tren, ali ipak, ne mogu dočekati trenutak u kojem ću odmaknut od bolnice i ispustiti potoke suza koje samo što nisu navrle…Ostatak dana protekao je u spavanju, plakanju, pa još malo spavanja, još malo plakanja. O noći da i ne govorim, kao da je gašenje svijetla otvorilo vrata novim, nepoznatim strahovima i milijunima pitanja na koje nemam odgovor. Nema ga nitko! Hoće li u mojim folikulima uopče pronači jajne stanice? S tim pitanjem živim još dva dana.

Stiže i dan punkcije, u sobi nas je petoro, svako u svojim mislima. Ja sam zatvorena više od drugih. U tišini sebe sukobljavam se sa strahom i ne pitam ništa, samo šutim. Da li mi je uopče potrebna anestezija? Vjerovatno nije, ali ne želim si više patnje, ne u ovom postupku. Možda u nekom drugom! S tom mišlju sam zaspala! Probudila se s nekom drugom…Ležim na krevetu, osluškujem korake u hodniku, strah me, Bože, kako me strah! Konačno dolazi sestra M. i donosi „presudu“. Svi su sretni! Sretna sam i ja! Dobili smo 2 jajne stanice i sada smo mali korak bliže mada je grč i dalje prisutan i sada neke nove misli opsjedaju um? Hoće li se oploditi, hoće li se djeliti, ima li smisla ostajati u Mariboru? Ima li smisla očekivati „čudo“? 

Nakon razgovora sa MM odlučujemo da ostajemo do idućeg dana. Sestra nam je dala broj od laboratorija i rekla da nazovemo u 13:00 h. Dvadeset i pet sati djeli nas od tog poziva. Pomalo umorna od svih tih isčekivanja obečajem sebi da više neću patiti, uvjeravam sebe da nisam kriva! Telefon zvoni, zvoni cjelu vječnost (u mojoj glavi). Gledam supruga, ali ne govori ništa, samo ispušta jednu suzu, suzu radosnicu, suzu spasa. Sada si možemo priuštiti shopping, nešto što će nas razvesiliti, zaokupiti malo misli do sutra, do novog poziva…

Sutradan, novi poziv, isto vrijeme, isto mjesto, isti glas i još malo suza radosnica. Sve je u najboljem redu i sada već s nestrpljenjem iščekujem transfer, jer sada sam sigurna da će do njega doći. To je sve što sam htjela! To je prilika nakon koje više neću osječati ovaj pritisak, jer znam da sve što je dalje nije u mojoj moći…

Treći dan od punkcije dolazimo na razgovor s doktorom V. i on nam predlaže da vratimo oba dvije mrvice. Potvrdila sam njegovo mišljenje i rekla kako nakon svega nikakva druga opcija i ne bi dolazila u obzir. Potpisujemo nešto (ni sama ne znam što) i doktor objašnjava kako je to izjava kojom se bolnica ograđuje da ih ne tužimo kada dobimo dvojke. Kad bi mu se samo rječi pozlatile! Odlazimo u pozitivnom duhu, nestrpljivi, željni naših mrvica…Na transfer se vračamo poslijepodne. Dežuran je doktor R. koji nam vraća mrve tamo gdje im je mjesto i gdje im želim svim srcem da ostanu. U bolnici odmaramo još dva sata, mada kažu, nije potrebno! Idućeg dana krećemo kući, a najrađe bi ostali barem još nekoliko dana. Nažalost MM mora na posao! Sada, nakon transfera, ulazimo u posljednju fazu, fazu koja je mnogima najteža, ali ne i meni. Ja sam mirna, skromna. Zbog prevelikih očekivanja naučila sam više cjeniti ovo malo do čega sam stigla trnovitim putem i beskrajno sam zahvalna što sam stigla do točke transfera. Svjesna sam da je moglo završti i drukčije, ali nije, ne nije!

Konačno sam stigla kući, prepuna dojmova o jednoj klinici nakon koje se teško vratiti u bilo koju drugu, zatečena iskrenom ljubaznošću sestara, doktora, osoblja, ali pomalo umorna od svega, na rubu živaca, bez hrabrosti da odgovaram na pitanja svima koji zovu, koji pitaju, koji očekuju...Najrađe bi se rješila mobitela, pobjegla na pusti otok i zaboravila na sve što tišti, ali ne mogu, ljudi očekuju odgovore, traže obješnjenja za neodgovorene pozive. Neki su zabrinuti, neki drugi samo radoznali, neki zovu reda radi...(ne ulazim u razloge). A ja, ja sam samo umorna, iscrpljena od misli koje su me obuzimale, iscrpljena od straha koji me pratio u korak i nije me napuštao...Znam, zvučim patetično, a to ne želim biti, ne sada, ne dok postoji i najmanja mogučnost da ostvarim san! I zato dišem, dišem punim plučima! Mirna sam, ali ne mirujem previše, želim osječati da živim, unatoč i usprkos ishodu…

----------


## ivica_k

:Heart: Gizmos :Heart:

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS  želim ti od  :Heart:  da tvoja slovenska avantura završi uspjehom i da za 9 mjeseci maziš svoje  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## anaea40

Gizmos  :Heart:  :Heart: , želim ti sretan svršetak !

----------


## zedra

Gizmos~~~~~~~~~za tvoje dvije mrvice!!!!!!!!

----------


## maja8

GIZMOS od  :Heart:  ti želim uspješan ishod i da mrvice ostanu kod mame narednih 9 mj. a evo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kao da si precrtala moje zadnje iskustvo sa punom stimulacijom isto sam se osjećala kao i ti tako da znam kako ti je :Heart: , želim ti za razliku od mojeg vrlo sretan završetak

----------


## tigrical

Gizmos  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Gizmos :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sandric

Gizmos, čitam tvoje redove i plačem, tako si to iskreno napisala mila moja i ja ti želim najveću sreću ovog svjeta, da sve prođe dobro i uspješno. Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i držim fige. Odmaraj i uživaj!

----------


## sandric

Ja sam danas kupila microgynon sa kojim krećem od 19.04. neprekidno do 26.05. Konačno da se nešto pokrene. Juče sam kupila i diphereline umjesto decapeptyl jer ga nema u apotekama ali apotekarka mi kaže da je to isto samo drugi proizvođač ali me zanima gdje ste ga držale, na sobnoj temperaturi ili u frižideru s obzirom da ću ga ja koristiti tek 17.05. a apotekarka mi kaže da se čuva na sobnoj temper. i ako sam čitala na forumu da ga neke cure drže u frižideru? 
Loks,Zedra, Marnie, Mala Mimi, Sbonetic puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sve najbolje. :Very Happy:

----------


## dani82

Draga *Gizmos,* pratim već danima ovaj pdf kako bi čula neke novosti o tebi i o našoj tigricil.... razumijem koliko ti je bilo teško proteklih dana i nadam se da će tvoj trud, isčekivanje sve brige i strahovi biti nagrađeni s barem jednim malenim čudom (ja osobno držim fige da budu dva  :Smile:

----------


## innu

moram malo uletit, *gizmos*, sažela si sve u jednu priču od koje mi suze idu, sigurno će imat sretan kraj....
cure, sretno!!!!

----------


## bublica3

*GIZMOS*  :Love:   želim vam od  :Heart:  sretan kraj ~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## daddyakBda

Dragi moji,
supruga i ja smo dobili termin za IVF u Mb u 8.mjesecu. Pošto planiramo godišnji, da li neko zna ima informaciju da li i u 8.mjesecu rade kao i u drugim mjesecima (obično stimulacija krene početkom mjeseca, UZV kontrole 6.-7. dana u mjesecu, a punkcija oko 12.tog dana) ili je u 8 mjesecu drugačije (navodno stimulacija krene oko 15.08.)?

----------


## Blekonja

GIZMOS draga plačem nezaustavljivo jer točno znam kako se osjećaš (opisala si točno moje osjećaje, strahove,strepnje), ja sam u vrlo sličnoj situaciji sa iznimkom da sam ja na kraju dobila 1 js....UŽAS i sad ovih 14 dana nevjerojatno teško sve skupa potpuno te razumijem OD SRCA TI ŽELIM SREĆU DO KRAJA!!! Drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## ketyy

Draga Gizmos znam kako se osjecas i sve ces to zaboravit jer ce na kraju sve bit u redu,vidit ces...mislim na tebe i molim se.Samo izdrzi ovo do kraja,pokusaj se smirit koliko god mozes,svi smo uz tebe :Heart:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala vam cure! Meni je ovaj postupak otvorio oči i dokazao kako ništa ne možemo planirati unaprijed. I sada na neki način shvaćam sve one koji ne razumiju. Jer kako bi oni razumijeli, kada ni sama nisam mogla svo to vrijeme shvatiti da su moja očekivanja nerealna, da ne znam s kim se borim. I mada sam cjelu godinu čekanja bila svjesna da su šanse za neuspjeh veće od šansi za uspjeh nikada nisam razmišljala da će se bitka voditi oko pitanja da li ću uopče stići do transfera. Gleadala sam na to kao na normalan slijed događaja do kojega će sve ići glatko. Zapravo čak sam se i pribojavala hiperstimulacije kada sam krenula sa gonalima. Ali dobro je, malo prizemljenja nije mi škodilo. Sada sam iskusnija, spremnija... 

Marnie, nadam se da će tvoj postupak proći bezbolnije i želim ti da ti što prije prođu dani iščekivanja i da ove dvije stanice budu borbene kao i moje. Pitala sam doktora V. zašto sam tako slabo reagirala, ali on mi je rekao da to nije uopče slaba reakcija i da nije sve u broju, da je presudna kvaliteta. A kao što i tebi kaže TM, tako je i meni sestra J. stalno ponavljala: "Pa vi ionako želite samo 1 ili najviše 2 djeteta iz ovog postupka, nije vam ni potrebno više jajnih stanica..." Za početak ti želim razvoj situacije kao kod mene, ali uz znatno manju dozu stresa, a nakon transfera je sve lakše...

Blekonja, mi ćemo skupa čekati, meni je beta 29.04. ali poznavajući sama sebe mogla bi pasti i prije...

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, moj prvi IVF se otprilike isto tako odvijao.Svaki dan sam cekala doktorovu odluku da li odustajemo ili idemo dalje,.Nakon 12 dana stimulacije i 36 Menopura smo dobili 2js, jedna se oplodila, beta 141, trenutak radosti i ubrzo nakon toga pad na dupe, biokemijska.Medutim, nakon tog postupka sam uvijek imala sve bolju reakciju jer je doktorima taj 1. ipak bio neki pokazatelj sta dalje sa mnom iako sam ja sebe vec ubijedila da sam low responder.Iskreno se nadam da ce ti ovo stvarno biti prvi i zadnji IVF, jer je kvaliteta puno bitnija od kvantiteta a tvoje godine su ti jos uvijek jako dobar as u rukavu.Sretno.

----------


## ina33

Gizmos, svim srcem navijam! Tvoja priča je onako... paragon toga što se u IVF-u emotivno prolazi i mogla bi bit kao štivo za učit ove psihologe koji o svemu uopće nužno niti ne znaju i ljude u Hrvatskoj ispituju je li se zdravo hrane i slično, prije nego im izdaju potvrdu da mogu "pristupit" IVF-u.

----------


## Blekonja

gizmos evo još jednom ti želim sreću isto koliko i sebi, a mislim da ću i ja barem ako  ništa raditi test u subotu (25.4.) toliko ću valjda izdržati!!!! drži se draga  :Love:  i ako ti bude teško uvijek imamo pp.....javi se!!!

----------


## acitam

Draga GIZMOS, točno znam kako si se osjećala kroz ovaj postupak, jer sam i sama doživjela isto. Razlika je samo što je to meni već 12-ti put. I sama sam očekivala sve najbolje od Maribora, sve moje nade su bile usmjerene na njega, ali moje tijelo je ipak reklo drugačije. I ja sam dobila 2 stanice (ali sa duplo većom dozom Menopura) i obje su se oplodile, i obje su vraćene 3. dan (tek su dvostanične), i sada čekam... 
Inače, ovo mi je trebao biti zadnji put, tako sam barem govorila i mislila prije i za vrijeme ovog postupka. Ali, nakon svega, skorog odustajanja i uvjerena da neće biti transfera, ipak mi se čini da neću odustati. Kada su mi rekli da će biti transfer, odjedno sam osjetila potpuni mir i stvari odjednom izgledaju drugačije. Znam da nemam neke šanse, ali sam prvi puta mirna, čak mogu reći - spremna sam prihvatiti još jedan negativan ishod, ali hladne glave. Obećala sam sama sebi da neću pustiti niti jednu jedinu suzu kada ovo završi. I sretna sam zbog toga, i ponosna na sebe. 
I sama znam da je nerealno očekvati čudo nakon toliko postupaka, ali još ipak nisam spremna odustati. Kažu da se upornost isplati, ali ako se to ne dogodi u mom slučaju - barem ću znati da sam učinila sve što mogla! 
A tebi želim da uspije iz ovog puta!

----------


## Blekonja

acitam  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> Ja sam danas kupila microgynon sa kojim krećem od 19.04. neprekidno do 26.05. Konačno da se nešto pokrene. Juče sam kupila i diphereline umjesto decapeptyl jer ga nema u apotekama ali apotekarka mi kaže da je to isto samo drugi proizvođač ali me zanima gdje ste ga držale, na sobnoj temperaturi ili u frižideru s obzirom da ću ga ja koristiti tek 17.05. a apotekarka mi kaže da se čuva na sobnoj temper. i ako sam čitala na forumu da ga neke cure drže u frižideru? 
> Loks,Zedra, Marnie, Mala Mimi, Sbonetic puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sve najbolje.


*sandric* ja koristim Diphereline i držim ga na sobnoj temperaturi.

----------


## Natalina

*sandric*  mislim da u uputstvima piše... Do not store above 25°C...dakle ne držati na temperaturi iznad 25, ali za svaki slučaj provjeri još jednom u uputstvima...

----------


## Marnie

Draga Gizmos, hvala ti na tvojim željama. Potpuno te razumijem, jer sam i ja imala velika očekivanja od Maribora i sanjala o 8 js od kojih će mi izabrati najbolje embrije i to će biti to  :Smile: . Eh, pusti snovi...Ja sam sretna (kao i vi ostale) što imam uz sebe predivnog muža koji uvijek zna kako me podići. Kad sam nakon prvog UZV došla do njega u čekaonici sa suzama u očima i rekla imamo samo 2 folikula, on me pogledao s najnježnijim pogledom i toplim osmjehom odgovorio, pa to je odlično! Podsjetio me na riječi dr. V da nije bit samo dobiti js (to je bio razgovor o isplativosti prirodnih postupaka), već je bitna i njena kvaliteta, a što se sa sitmulacijom upravo i postiže. Jučer na UZV mi je potvrđeno da su samo 2 folikula, ali odlično napreduju, endometrije je izvrstan i u ponedjeljak ponovo UZV i najvjerovatnije štoperica. Jučer sam već bila puuno bolje i na putu do doma smo mm i ja izmišljali imena našim bilizancima, razmišljali kako ćemo u naš auto strpati dvije dječje sjedalice i psa, pa evo sada upravo mm surfa po internetu i gleda velike automobile haha. To nam je terapija od ovih razočaranja  :Smile: . Uglavnom, i ja se nadam da će mi ovo biti zadnji IVF, ali ako ne bude tako i ako budemo imali novaca, opet ću izabrati MB, jer su mi tamo otkrili neke probleme koje mi u ZG nitko nije ekao kroz ovih 5 godina liječenja. A najbolju stimulaciju je i teško odrediti od prvog puta.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što su ti otkrili Marnie baš me zanima?

Tako i ja razmišljam da je bitnija kvaliteta nego kvantiteta sada kada sam hladne glave

----------


## taca70

Acitam, Marnie ~~~~~~ da sve dobro prode i saljem veliku pusu. (nemam tog smajlija)

----------


## Marnie

otkrili su (već sam prije napisala) da se vodeći folikul počinje izdvajati već na kraju prethodnog ciklusa, umjesto, kako bi trebalo, nakon menstruacije i početkom tekućeg ciklusa, tako da stimulacije koje sam primala kod nas bi mi samo stvorile ogromnu cistu, jer sam tako "hranila" samo taj jedan vodeći folikul. U Mb je dr. to shvatio, jer oni rade pregled 3. dan ciklusa, a u klinikama u Zg u kojima sam ja bila to ne rade. Možda neka od klinika to i radi, ali ne znam koja. Tako sad barem znam da ne smijem u stimulirani bez kontracepcije u prethodnom ciklusu.

----------


## zeljana

Citam Vas mjesecima....tako sam dobila upute: kako da se prijavim u Maribor, sta da ponesem od papira i sta me ceka dalje. VELIKO HVALA !!!!
Zelim da se zahvalim svima koji sa toliko strpljenja objasnjavaju sve u detalje.
Moje iskustvo/ Maribor
1. Telefonski razgovor i zakazivanje razgovora.
(cekanje poslije telefonskog razgovora 2 mjeseca. U tom periodu uradila sve nalaze koje ste mi vi drage cure preporucile. Moj dragi takodje.)
2. 1.4. bili na razgovoru sa dr. Vlaisavljevicem. 
Kod nas je problem/godine....Cekamo sada mejl kada ce nam odrediti pocetak. Kod njega sam uradila ultrazvuk, posto mi je bio 7 dan i rekao je da je ok. Obecao nam je septembar pocetak procedure. Dakle, zelim da ohrabrim sve starije mame da se ne ceka godina nego manje...eto mi nekih 6 mjeseci. 
Svima koji su u proceduri zelim veliki uspjeh....i pisite....sta nas ceka....nas koji pravimo prve korake.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## corinaII

Evo ja se polako pripremam za svoju prvu konzultaciju u LJubljani kod Dr. Reša. A kako idemo iz Zadra nije mi baš usput voziti tamo 6 sati pa odmah nazad.Zanima me dali netko od vas zna neki smještaj u Ljubljani na jednu noč(za početak).Našla sam neke hostele ali kako se baš ne putim u sve to ipak bi volila da imam nešto provjereno. Molim vas ako netko zna kakav smještaj s cijenom da mi javi.

----------


## daddyakBda

> Evo ja se polako pripremam za svoju prvu konzultaciju u LJubljani kod Dr. Reša. A kako idemo iz Zadra nije mi baš usput voziti tamo 6 sati pa odmah nazad.Zanima me dali netko od vas zna neki smještaj u Ljubljani na jednu noč(za početak).Našla sam neke hostele ali kako se baš ne putim u sve to ipak bi volila da imam nešto provjereno. Molim vas ako netko zna kakav smještaj s cijenom da mi javi.


Mi smo bili u http://www.apartmaji-vilaminka.si/ dvije noći. Platili smo 65€/noć, smještaj je u neposrednoj blizine ambulante u kojoj radi dr.Reš. Možda nekih 400-500 metara.

----------


## tigrical

*corinaII* ne znam za smještaj, nadam se da će ti netko već reć, ali mi je drago da krećete. Sretno!

Ja jutros s uzv-a. Endo odličan, folikulići 20 mm, u srijedu punkcija.

Pusa svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Gizmos  :Heart:  hvala što si sa nama podijelila svoja iskustva....Držim fige za mrve...Bilo bi svasvim OK da ti svemir odluči podariti blizančeke  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

tigrical bravo!!!! sretno na punkciji!!!

----------


## sali

Tigrical bravo za folikule :Very Happy: . Sretno u srijedu na punkciji.

Gizmos  :Heart:   želim ti puno sreće i da mrvice ostanu kod mame narednih 9 mjeseci

Pusa svima

----------


## tigrical

Hvala vam!
*sali* i ti ćeš brzo put Ljubljanje!

----------


## ketyy

Acitam,Marnie,Blekonja,Tigrical i moja Gizmos uz vas sam i zelim vam puno srece :Love: 

Veliki pozz i svim ostalim curama~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve sta vam treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da sad sam se sjetila kad sam pročitala Marnie da si već to spominjala.
Gizmos kako ste riješili smještaj, jeste putovali ili bili tamo?

----------


## CERES

*Gizmos i Tigrice*   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek vam se ostvare najljepši snovi !!! 
Svim ostalim curama koje se spremaju za Sloveniju, također!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Mali Mimi, mi smo se čuli par dana prije sa Stankom i on nas je u dogovoreno vrijeme čekao ispred ambulante u novoj vasi, ali kako nije imao slobodnih soba odvezao nas je u "Gostilna pri kostanju". Mislim da je tamo bila i Taca 70. Tamo imaju 4 sobe (možda i više), sve 4 su različite. Mi smo slučajno naletili na br.2 koja je ujedno i najveća i gazda kaže da je to soba "baby maker" (to vjerojatno kaže svima). Uglavnom, smještaj je 40 eura/noć-bez doručka. Imaš samo sobu i kupaonu, ali to je i dovoljno. Još smo ostali iznenađeni kad smo vidili da je soba identična našoj (namještaj) pa smo se otpočetka osječali kao doma. Od dodatne opreme imaš ručnike koje redovno mjenjaju, fen, grijalicu na struju (centralno gase kad zatvore restoran), TV i mini frižider (mislim da je to sve). Od kuće smo uzeli samo jedan mali rešo za kuhati kavu i čaj i to nas je spasilo u kišne dane. Uz gostilnu ti je supermarket Tuš i tamo imaju restoran (imaju ga i u gostilni) ali mi smo uglavnom jeli u europarku (ja sam uživala u raznim salatama). Gazdu smo vidili na dan dolaska i odlaska što mi je isto bilo super. Imali smo mir! I bolnica ti je na par minuta autom, a soba se nalazi nedaleko od ambulante u novoj vasi!

*Acitam,* sviđa mi se način na koji razmišljaš i iskreno se nadam da ti idući put neće biti ni potreban. U svakom slučaju dokle god "izvire" nada ne treba se prestat borit...Sretno!

----------


## pino

Gost 1 pita




> *Agencija France-Presse traži par koji je zbog odredbi novog zakona  odlučio otići na liječenje u inozemstvo.
> 
> Ovo je prilika za internacionalizaciju problema.* 
> 
> Ako tko odluči, može javiti meni na pp ili direktno na France-Presse  mob. 091-4872-805
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55015-F...tra%C5%BEi-par...

(Gizmos, sretno, vibram do neba!!!)

----------


## pčelica2009

Gizmos-i mi smo nakon transfera bili u toj sobi ali nam nije rekao da je baby-maker.Soba ima ogrooomaaan krevet.ja sam odmah nakon transfera zaspala i spavala do navečer.Svima preporuka koja mislim da je dobra-prije transfera šetnja zbog cirkulacije a poslije spavanac.

----------


## corinaII

Daddyakbda dali je to cijena po osobi ili za obadvoje ??

----------


## daddyakBda

> Daddyakbda dali je to cijena po osobi ili za obadvoje ??


Za obadvoje. Još bih vam preporučio i Hotel Emonec, dosta je jeftin, samo mu je nedostatak što je u samom centru Ljubljane (malo dalje od ambulantne dr.Reš-a) i još ima problem sa parkingom.

----------


## corinaII

Hvala ti puno na savjetu, pogledat ču još za Hotel Emonec, no mislim da mi je ova prva varijanta puno polja radi blizine.

----------


## corinaII

:Tigrical do neba sretno na punkciji  :Love:

----------


## sali

> *sali* i ti ćeš brzo put Ljubljanje!



Ja se spremam u Ljubljanu krajem svibnja. Psihičke pripremame su u tijeku i mogu ti reći da jedva čekam postupak :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

sali :Love:

----------


## Marnie

cure sutra sam u Mb na punkciji. Držite fige da budu 2 js, jer je dr. V rekao da jedan slabije raste, pa da će ili biti prazan ili imati nezrelu js  :Sad: .

----------


## mare41

Marnie i tigrical ~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## acitam

Draga Marnie, kod mene je bila identična situacija, pa smo ipak dobili 2 stanice i obje su se oplodile! Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde Marnie i Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe j.s.

----------


## nina1

> Ajde Marnie i Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe j.s.


  X

----------


## pino

Marnie i tigrical vibrice velike!!!! 

ima li tko popis koliko koji postupak ima bodova u Mariboru i cijenu jednog boda??? Rado bih to stavila ovdje: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...niji&Itemid=83
pliz javite mi na pino111@gmail.com

----------


## maca2

Cure trebam pomoć! 
Zvala danas i jučer na br. klinike koji je ovdje naveden - u točno određeno vrijeme ali nitko se ne javlja.Također jučer se nitko ne javlja niti u ordinaciji dr.Božić ( iako je jučer bio pon. ), niti danas cijeli dan.
Trebam se naručiti na konz. kod dr.Vlaisavljavića - u 9.mj je postupak, a htjela bih obaviti i konz. Što radim pogrješno, kada ih zvati i na koji br.?

----------


## Gabi

Marnie i tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

maca2, pošalji im mail ili sms. 
Samo sjetno dođem škicnuti ovdje.

----------


## mare41

gabi specijalne ~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## Maybe baby

Drage moje, molila bih vas za informaciju. MM i ja smo krenuli na VV ali smo sada počeli ozbiljno razmišljati o postupku u Sloveniji. Naime, u dvojbi smo oko Maribora i dr. Reša...Pa ako mi možete nekako pomoći. Kolike su cijene postupka ili tako nešto. PUNO,PUNO hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sali

Tigrical i Marnie~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe j.s. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Marnie draga držim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tigrica i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

vezano za slanje mailova u Maribor- ja poslala prošlu nedjelju 3. po redu mail i opet mi nitko ne odgovara, stvarno ne znam kako da dođem do njih. Sva sreća ne žuri mi se jako jer je postupak tej u 12. mjesecu ali svejedno...

----------


## tigrical

Evo me. Imamo 9 jajnih stanica. U subotu je transfer, pa držite fige da bude tulum u labu.
Pusa svima i hvala vam!

*marnie*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju

----------


## arnea76

Marnie, puno sreće u postupku, do neba.......

----------


## arnea76

Gabi25, i ja šaljem mailove ali nitko niti vau !
Na koju adresu šalješ ?
I ja mislim da ću u 12/2010 u Maribor na ivf , bila na konzultacijama u 2/2010 a poštu poslala početkom 12 mj/2010

----------


## Blekonja

marnie i tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zedra

Gabi, Arnea, mi ćemo zajedno u 12 mjesecu u Maribor! juupiii!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Probajte nazvati kako je Ina opisala na 1. str taj broj zovite od 2 i pol do 3 i pol.
Što se tiče postupka u Sloveniji ja bih svakome tko si može priuštiti preporučila jer s ovim zakonom uspjeti kod nas je stvarno lutrija.
Ja sam poslala zahtjev za Maribor jer imam dojam i po onom što sam čula do su oni najkvalitetnija klinika u ovom djelu Europe a kod dr. Reša se odmah dođe na red i jeftiniji je tako da sve ima svoje prednosti.
Cijena postupka koliko vidim po onom što su cure pisale je oko 2000 E u Mariboru i plus lijekovi i ostali troškovi a kod Reša oko 1000 E plus lijekovi
Eto ukratko

----------


## mare41

mali Mimi, samo mini ispravak-kod dr Reša postupak je 1100 E, ma šta se radilo i na bilo kojem broju stanica, to je fiksno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

mare41- da li se svaki ICSI plaća tih 1.100 + terapija kod Reša?
Ako ne uspije iz prvog pokušaja sve se plaća iznova?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Zaboravila sam napisati, Istrijanke koje bi se upoznavale, šuška se o Riječkoj kavici 02.05. negdje oko 12-13 sati, Pak i ja smo za, tražimo još kandidatkinja za popuniti auto.
Gizmos? Loks? Anybody else?

----------


## loks

Gizmos znaš već šta želim da ti s ostvari
tigrical sretno i za tulum do neba
sali sretno u Ljubljani
maca2 treba ih zvati od 14.30 do 15.30 na broj za samoplačnike. i ja sam ih jako teško dobila, tek možda treći dan, al jedini način, budi uporna. ili eventualno da probaš mailom
zedra, Gabi, arnea nadam se da ću vam se pridružit u 12.mjesecu! eto drage moje odradili i mi konz i rekao predragi dr. Vlaisavljević da ulazimo u postupak u 12. još moram samo poslat onaj obrazac (podaci o dosadašnjem liječenju neplodnosti), a sve ostale nalaze smo imali. ajme kako sam bila sretna. kaže ulazimo u 12. , sestra napisala na karton mjesec i to je to. čekam dva mjeseca prije napismeno protokol. čini se tako jednostavno...valjda će i biti. jednostavno ne vjerujem, kad usporedim sa našim klinikama. ovdje je samo predat uputnicu i javit se da si došao ponekad takooo jakooo komplicirano.  bez problema našli ordinaciju, a na široko već svi znaju di je doktor i pretpostave valjda kad vide par iz Hr koga tražimo. pa tako nama teta u mercatoru u blizini odmah znala objasnit di da idemo. iako su super nadam se da mi neće trebati...prvo slijedi Ri. a i sam doktor nam je to zaželio. kaže: "sretno dragi moji i nadam se da se više nikada u životu nećemo vidit. ja bi bio najsretniji, a vjerujem i vi, jer nisam baš tako lijep, zar ne"... e pa doktore rječi vam se pozlatile i ostvarile u našu korist...
evo toliko drage moje...svima od srca ogromnu sreću želim i da vam dani isčekivanja, nervoze i očaja što prije prođu i da što prije zaboravite sve to, a počnete voditi računa o mučninama, kilama  :Smile: , grčevima, zubićima i sl.
pusaaa!

----------


## Natalina

Danas mi je stigao troškovnik iz Maribora;

- Priprema dokumentacije – (bod 8.6) 39,01 € 
- Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije – (bod 20.70) 100,19 € 
- Folikulometrija (po pregledu) ultrazvuk – (bod 17.10) 82,76 € 
- Punkcija folkula – (bod 20.76) 100,48 € 
- Laboratorij: Metoda IVF/ICSI- (bod 263.20) 1 273,89 € 
- Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida – (bod 19,86) 96,12 €
- Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) – (bod 5.63) 27,25 € 
- Embriotransfer – (bod 30.40) 147,14 € 
- Zamrzavanje zametaka ili odmrzavanje zametaka do max. 5 god.– (bod 54.30) 262,81 € 
- Opća anestezija – (bod 11.40) 55,18 €
- Predanesteziološko ocjenjivanje sposobnosti za operativni zahvat – (bod 11.40) 55,18 € 
- Jajne stanice, produžena kultivacija do stadija blastociste – (bod 67.82) 328,25 € 
- Početna opskrba jajnih stanica – (bod 53.13) 257,15 € 
- Separacija spermatozoida – (bod 5.63) 27,25 €
- Intrauterina inseminacija – (bod 10.38) 50,24 €

U slučaju kad nakon punkcije folikula nema oplodnje jajnih stanica (drugi dan nakon punkcije) cijena 
labaratorijskog dijela se umanjuje. Obračunava se samo početna opskrba jajnih stanica.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Gizmos* koliko ti je na kraju izašlo eurića za postupak u klinici bez lijekova?

----------


## pino

Natalina, hvala, stavila sam troskovnik na stranicu. (I hvala svima koji su mi poslali i na pp.)

Gizmos i Marnie i tigrical - velike velike fige  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> mare41- da li se svaki ICSI plaća tih 1.100 + terapija kod Reša?
> Ako ne uspije iz prvog pokušaja sve se plaća iznova?


Sve iznova draga moja....

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* koliko ti je na kraju izašlo eurića za postupak u klinici bez lijekova?


1830,00 € (tu su uračunata i 2 uzv u bolnici) + 50,00 € onaj kontrolni uzv u Novoj vasi! (to je bez blastica i bez zamrzavanja, sa anestezijom), a ako se dodaju i te stavke dođe oko 2200,00-2300,00  € max po važećim bodovima

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical dali si ti ljekove kupovala kod Dr.Reša ili ovdje kod nas? 
I dali se kod njega može platiti karticom.

----------


## Marnie

ipak su bile 2 js danas nakon punkcije  :Smile: . U subotu u jutro imam transfer. 
Htjela bih još nadodati da sam oduševljena Mariborom, uvjetima, organizriranošću, profesionalnošću itd. Npr. štopericu sam primila u 20 i 45 u ponedjeljak i jutros sam u 8 i 45 imala punkciju, iduća cura koja je primila štopericu u 21 je imala u 9 punkciju itd., jer oni zaista vode računa o tome. Koliko sam puta ja znala primiti štopericu u 21 sat i imati punkicju u 11 ili pola 12, a ako je bio priodni ciklus, naravno, js bi pobjegla. Nije mi zbilja žao novaca niti malo iako sam dobila samo 2 js  :Smile: .

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical dali si ti ljekove kupovala kod Dr.Reša ili ovdje kod nas? 
> I dali se kod njega može platiti karticom.


Ja sam Menopure uzimala kod nas veći dio, nešto su mi cure s Rode poklonile, a kad je pofalilo kupovala sam kod njega na folikulometrijama (1 ampula je 20 E - kod njega), a Diphereline sam kupila u ljekarni u Ilirskoj Bistrici (odmah mi je preko grane, a povoljno je - 2 kutije - 14 ampula - 100 E) kod njega ti je ampula - 7 E. Nije kod njega skuplje, ali ja nisam bila na konzultacijama, nego samo telefonom dogovor jer sam mu dugogodišnja pacijentica, pa sam počela s injekcijama i kod njega se pojavila tek 8 dc. Ako kupuješ kod nas, imaš pravo na povrat poreza. Na vratima ordinacije u Ljubljani piše plaćanje isključivo gotovinom.

----------


## corinaII

Ja bih najrađe kupila sve kod njega pošto mi je to prvi IVF,a malo me strah da na granici nebi imala problema s tim? Dali bi bilo dobro da kažem carinicima ? Neznam ni sama.
Da znam da bi trebala imati povrat poreza ako kupim kod nas no međutim kako stvari stoje izgleda da naša draga vlada ukida povrat poreza na ljekove od slijedeče godine. :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

samo da spomenem: nakon novim poreznih mjera neće više biti poreznih povlastica iz dohotka na ljekove (nema povrata poreza).

----------


## tigrical

Dakle krasno! Nemoj carinicima ništa govorit, samo uz sebe imam papir od dr. Reša gdje ti je propisao tu stimulaciju. Ja sam imala samo par ampulica sa sobom, koje bi se na povratku od dr. dala u autu, nemam nikakva iskustva s carinom.

----------


## tigrical

imam=imaj papir

----------


## tigrical

*corinaII* hoćeš li ići na folikulometrije kod Reša? Ako da, uzmi svaki put jedan dio injekcija, nemoj sve odjednom, pa ti je lakše na carini.

----------


## FionaM

Cure, molim vas pomozite. Odlučila sam poslati papire za Maribor da me stave na listu čekanja. Kopirala sam sve važnije nalaze, napisala zamolbu s dijagnozom i podacima o dosadašnjim postupcima i sad me zanima je li dovoljno samo kopirati prvu stranu putovnice ili je moram još i ovjeriti kod javnog bilježnika???? Da li se treba još nešto poslati kad se prvi put šalju papiri u Maribori, osim nalaza, zamolbe i kopije putovnica?? Hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical vidiš toga se nisam niti sjetila.Da mislim iči na folikumetrije kod njega.Da uzmem dio ljekova kod njega do folikumetrije mi je super ideja a tako ču i napraviti.

FIonaM- ja sam ti iskopirala samo prvu stranicu putovnice,fotokopirala sam sve nalaze i napisala kratku molbicu(obavezno napiši svoju adresu u molbi jer oni ti odgovor šalju poštom)
poštu sam poslala 18.03- a odgovor dobila 7.04 da su me zapisali i stavili na listu čekanja.

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical vidiš toga se nisam niti sjetila.Da mislim iči na folikumetrije kod njega.Da uzmem dio ljekova kod njega do folikumetrije mi je super ideja a tako ču i napraviti.
> 
> FIonaM- ja sam ti iskopirala samo prvu stranicu putovnice,fotokopirala sam sve nalaze i napisala kratku molbicu(obavezno napiši svoju adresu u molbi jer oni ti odgovor šalju poštom)
> poštu sam poslala 18.03- a odgovor dobila 7.04 da su me zapisali i stavili na listu čekanja.


Na konzultacijama uzmi supresiju i prvi dio injekcija do 8 dc, a sa svakim novim pregledom - nova pošiljka. Kiss

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical ma što bi ja bez tebe :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical ma što bi ja bez tebe


Švercala  :Laughing:

----------


## arnea76

tigrical....ima li novosti iz laba ? Držim palčeve da sve bude najbolje što može biti !

----------


## hibiskus

> ipak su bile 2 js danas nakon punkcije . U subotu u jutro imam transfer. 
> Htjela bih još nadodati da sam oduševljena Mariborom, uvjetima, organizriranošću, profesionalnošću itd. Npr. štopericu sam primila u 20 i 45 u ponedjeljak i jutros sam u 8 i 45 imala punkciju, iduća cura koja je primila štopericu u 21 je imala u 9 punkciju itd., jer oni zaista vode računa o tome. Koliko sam puta ja znala primiti štopericu u 21 sat i imati punkicju u 11 ili pola 12, a ako je bio priodni ciklus, naravno, js bi pobjegla. Nije mi zbilja žao novaca niti malo iako sam dobila samo 2 js .



nije me bilo na forumu.... bas mi je drago da si uspjela uloviti dobar ciklus, kakva je bila stimulacija? gonali ili nesto drugo?
ja ovaj ciklus preskacem zbog posla, nisam htjela ni vadit hormone da se dodatno ne ukomiram ako su bili dobri.

cure koje ste u postupcima, puno vam srece zelim!

----------


## loks

ne treba ovjeravati kopije putovnice kod javnog bilježnika. još jedna napomena...nemam pojma dal to već znate....moraju imati dokumente iz razloga što transfer mogu obavit samo u prisustvu oba partnera. tako mi je dr objasnio

----------


## mare41

> tigrical....ima li novosti iz laba ? Držim palčeve da sve bude najbolje što može biti !


Jesi zvala gospodina Č?

----------


## tigrical

> tigrical....ima li novosti iz laba ? Držim palčeve da sve bude najbolje što može biti !


Hvala ti! Nema kod Reša zvanja laba, samo dođem i saznam kakva je situacija...dakle, u subotu.

----------


## tigrical

> Jesi zvala gospodina Č?


Šta ga ti zoveš? Meni je rekao da ne zovem, nego samo da dođem?

----------


## mare41

nisam ja bila u fazi da zovem, a njega ni ne bi :Smile: , al sjećam se da je jedna cura zvala.

----------


## corinaII

> Švercala


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## FionaM

*CorinaII i Loks* hvala puno...onda imam sve - kopije nalaza, zamolbu s kućnom adresom i fotokopiju prve stranice putovnice i sve to lijepo danas šaljem poštom...

----------


## Marnie

> nije me bilo na forumu.... bas mi je drago da si uspjela uloviti dobar ciklus, kakva je bila stimulacija? gonali ili nesto drugo?
> ja ovaj ciklus preskacem zbog posla, nisam htjela ni vadit hormone da se dodatno ne ukomiram ako su bili dobri.
> 
> cure koje ste u postupcima, puno vam srece zelim!


primala sam 4 menopura dnevno i 1 ampulu cetrotide 3 mg na 6 dan stimulacije.
I ja tebi želim sreću za dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## hibiskus

marni super, pa to nije jaka stimulacija.
sto su cetrotidi? oni tek od 6. dana stimulacije ili 6 dana, nisam bas dobro skuzila?

----------


## mare41

hibiskus, kako nije jaka? mislim da je to možda čak i max doza.

----------


## hibiskus

ma u zurbi sam, pa sam se krivo izrazila. 
jaka je stimulacija, al sam ocekivala 4menopura+1gonal. tako je imala frendica isto kod vlaisavljevica,a tako je nekako i meni spominjao na pregledu, sa marni sam blizu po godinama pa sam ocekivala "udarnu" dozu a ne "samo" 4 menopura.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo meni danas krenuo iscjedak znači sutra bi mogao biti 1 dan ciklusa, onda u subotu vadim krv i zovem Maribor da vidim da li ću 3 dan tj. u nedjelju doći na pregled.
Valjda pregledavaju i nedjeljom ha?

----------


## ina33

Koliko znam, pregledavaju svim danima, samo moraš vidjet tko će radit, Nova Vas ili bolnica. SRetno!

----------


## hibiskus

mali mimi gdje ces u subotu vaditi krv da ti je nalaz odmah gotov?
bas sam se iznenadila za labose koje sam zvala u zg. vade krv u sub. al je nalaz tek u ponedjeljak.

sestra jasna je rekla da su nedjeljom uglavnom samo u bolnici, uzv pregled se radi ujutro, mislim da je rekla do 10, al provjeri jos.

----------


## Marnie

hibiskus, dosta je to jaka stimulacija, a budući da ja još nisam imala niti jedan stimulirani ciklus z životu, dr. V je pretpostavljao da bi ovo trebalo biti ok. Cetrotide je supresija koju ja nisam primala od 1. dc ili ranije nego tek 6. dan stimulacije kada su se folikulići već razvili. Ta ampula od 3 mg se dobije samo jedna i ona "drži" do štoperice. 
Nadam se da ćeš ti ipak bolje reaigirati od mene na stimulaciju  :Smile: .

Mali Mimi, subotom i nedjeljom radi samo bolnica i meni je padalo na vikend, pa su mi rekli da dođem 2. dc u subotu da ne dolazim u nedjelju. Napiši sutra kada dobiješ sestri Jasni mail, pa će te naručiti kada i u koliko sati da dođeš (tako sam i ja napravila) Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnie a ti si isto vadila krv prije nego si došla, jer tako mi je rekla izvaditi krv pa javiti nalaze, a ovo se nisam ni sjetila da mi nalazi možda ne budu gotovi isti dan ako mi padne u subotu a hoće jer danas je dan pri kraju

----------


## Marnie

vikendom kod njih ne radi laboratorij, tako da su mi rekli da izvadim u ZG. Ja sam izvadila u petak kada mi je bio 1. dc, jer je i to ok, pa možeš i ti tako. Ali najbolje pošalji mail da vidiš da li će te primiti u nedjelju, pa onda lako izvadiš hormone u subotu u jutro.

----------


## hibiskus

marni, ma da jaka je stimulacija, objasnila sam naknadno sto sam mislila. a necu ja imat vise folikula, uvijek ih imam malo, sa 3 sam zadovoljna do neba, 2 je isto ok, samo se bojim da cu nakon jake stimulacije, jer mi je spominjao jacu nego je tebi dao, imat samo 1 j.s.


al dobro sto bude - bude.
kad ti je et?

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical danas sam poslala mail dr Rešu za konzultacije još mi se nitko nije javio pa bi te molila ako možeš da mi pošalješ br. mobitela da ga mogu sutra popodne nazvati da se dogovorim s njime.

----------


## GIZMOS

Cure, sretno! I neka svakome bude onako kako si poželi. Marni, znam da si ti jednom tražila ime doktora koji te pregledao pa nisi znala, ali ako još nekoga zanima, primjetila sam na njihovoj web stranici da imaju sve doktore, sestre i administrivne radnike (životopis i sliku). Ja sam zapravo tek sada uspjela posložiti tko mi je bio kada na pregledu...

----------


## Marnie

hibiskus, et mi je sutra u jutro  :Smile: . Nadam se da moja oba mališana ludo tulumare u labu hehe.
Gizmos, javile su mi cure da je to bio dr. Reljič i vidjela i ja na njihovoj stranici tko je tko. Sramota me reći da sam do prošlog tjedna bila uvjerena da se sestra Marija (ona koja radi i u ambulanti u Novoj Vasi) zove Jasna, a za sestru Jasnu sam mislila da je Marija  :Embarassed: .

----------


## GIZMOS

I Jasna i Marija znaju biti u Novoj vasi, pa sam ja na kontrolnom ultrazvuku pitala Jasnu da li je to ona...Jo, Marnie, sretno ti sutra! Mislit ću na tebe da sve bude i više nego ok!

----------


## loks

nama je sada na konz bila sestra plavokosa, onako srednje dužine kose. jako jako ljubazna i draga osoba. srednjih godina (40.-tak), dobro izgleda...koja je to sestra? poslje mi je baš bilo krivo da je nisam pitala ime

----------


## hibiskus

marni drzim fige!

btw gdje su smajlici, vidim da ih cure stavljaju, ja ih ne vidim ili dobro ne gledam?

----------


## Kadauna

Kadauna;1602996]Ja koliko znam u Mb postoje dvije Marije i jedna  Jasna, ali evo link

:http://www.ivf-mb.net/osebje_sestre.htm

pa  mozete vidjeti who is who  :Smile: )

A smalici? Hibiskuc, moras ici na  "idi na napredno", otvori ti se napredno pisanje posta, pa onda i  smajlići  :Smile: ) mozda ima i neki short cut ali ga nisam otkrila

----------


## sbonetic

Cure može mala pomoć na kontracepciji sam i počelo je brljavit a moram ju piti do 29.04. šta da radim da pijem po dvije tablete? Zovem Mb pa mi se nitko ne javlja

----------


## aleksandraj

> nama je sada na konz bila sestra plavokosa, onako srednje dužine kose. jako jako ljubazna i draga osoba. srednjih godina (40.-tak), dobro izgleda...koja je to sestra? poslje mi je baš bilo krivo da je nisam pitala ime


 
Danijela...mislim :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Kadauna;1602996]Ja koliko znam u Mb postoje dvije Marije i jedna Jasna, ali evo link
> 
> :http://www.ivf-mb.net/osebje_sestre.htm
> 
> pa mozete vidjeti who is who )
> 
> A smalici? Hibiskuc, moras ici na "idi na napredno", otvori ti se napredno pisanje posta, pa onda i smajlići ) mozda ima i neki short cut ali ga nisam otkrila


Meni je bila i sestra danijela..ona je bas plava

----------


## anaea40

> Cure može mala pomoć na kontracepciji sam i počelo je brljavit a moram ju piti do 29.04. šta da radim da pijem po dvije tablete? Zovem Mb pa mi se nitko ne javlja


 Da pij 2 tablete.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo nakon dosta telefoniranja našla sam lab u Rijeci koji će mi izvaditi krv u subotu i dati nalaze isti dan jer sam im objasnila zašto mi je bitno inače to ne rade i dogovorila sam se sa sestrom Jasnom da ako bude sve uredu s nalazima da smo tamo na 1 UZV u nedjelju u 8 ujutro :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  Mali Mimi! Sretno!

----------


## tigrical

Sutra ujutro sam na transferu. Držite mi fige da su se lijepo oplodili, da ih ima, nadam se i za zamrznut.
Kiss

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical mislim na tebe i sretno :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

Tigrical sretno!

----------


## corinaII

10.05 prve kozultacije u Ljubljani kod Dr.Reša. 
Bliži se moj prvi IVF

----------


## tigrical

Nisam baš zadovoljna... Od 9 js, zrelih je bilo 8, a oplodile su se samo 2 i obje su mi vraćene. Transfer dosta težak, jedva mi je uvukao kateter, uh!

----------


## Sela

*CorinaII*daj mi molim te reci jel ti se onda javio na mail dr RES ili si ga morala zvati?Pitam jer je dr Res i u mojim nekim planovima u ne tako dalekoj buducnosti..Sretno na konzultacijama! :Smile:

----------


## Sela

_Tigrical_ nasa se ocekivanja tako lako iznevjere...da je to za poludit,ali i ova dva zametka mogu biti dovoljna!!Vjeruj u njih i uskoro ce biti 2 guze za brisati :Grin: ako bog da :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Hvala ti *sela,* da bar budu dvije guze! Ja sam ti isto kod dr. Reša, imam mob. ako ti treba, a corinaII je mailom dogovarala i odgovorio joj je.

----------


## loks

pogledala ja bila je sestra Marija Kristović...omg plava....žena je crvenokosa ...di sam gledala  :Embarassed: 
corinII sretan ti početak
tigrical evo da ti i ovdi poželim svu sreću...neće ove mrve niti tako lako van, sigurna sam...ovo će bit u pogodak u sridu 100%!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kod mene nikako na zelenu granu sad mi je FSH OK a estradiol visok što vjerojatno ukazuje na cistu koja nije pukla

----------


## tigrical

> Kod mene nikako na zelenu granu sad mi je FSH OK a estradiol visok što vjerojatno ukazuje na cistu koja nije pukla


Jooooooj!

----------


## Marnie

evo i mene, spavala sam do sada, jer smo se jutros digli u 5 da bi došli na vrijeme. Vraćen 1 embrij, jer druga stanica nije bila zrela, pa se nije ni oplodila (stari lisac (u pozitivnom smislu) prof. V. je odmah to i predvidio). Embrij koji mi je vraćen je 4 stanični što i nije baš neka idila, ali mislim samo pozitivno  :Smile: . 
Ajme, cure što mi se dogodilo jutros! Kako smo se digli tako rano i bila sam sva uzbuđena tek negdje na slovenskom autoputu prema Mb sam skužila da sam ruksak sa pidžamom, papučama i ostalim stvarima ostavila doma  :Laughing: . I ja bila sva u panici što sad! Mm mi je dao svoju košulju, kao duga je, a jedva mi je pokrivala guzu haha i skočio u neki obližnji dučan kupiti papuče. Dođe sestra po mene za otiću u salu na transfer, pogleda me i pita: a vi nemate donji dio?  :Laughing:  Onda sam joj skrušeno objasnila da sam zaboravila cijeli ruksak doma i dala mi je bolničku spavačicu  :Smile: .
Beta mi je 07.05., pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti ovaj put.

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi, a da li su te naručili za pregled bez obzira na nalaz? Jer i kod mene je FSH bio ok, a estradiol visok i nije bila cista, nego ono što sam ti rekla da se vodeći folikul izdvoji u prethodnom ciklusu. Dr. mi je objasni da je ako je estradiol visok on snižava FSH i tako daje "lažni" nalaz da je FSH ok.

----------


## taca70

Marnie,tigrical, puno srece vam zelim.
Mali Mimi, koliki je taj visoki estradiol?

----------


## Mali Mimi

116,7 je e2 a FSH 10,7

Marnie rekla mi je sestra da će vjerojatno doktorica odustati od stimulacije ako je u pitanju cista tj. da folikul nije puknuo (što ona misli) i da bi najbolje bilo da napravim tu UZV u pon ujutro i da joj javim šta je ili da sutra (3 dc) dođem kod njih. Mislila sam probat zamolit dr. Vlastelića ako bi me pregledao da ne idem bezveze u Maribor a imam filing da nije dobro čim mi je tako rekla

----------


## corinaII

Jej Sela ja sam ti sve mailom dogovorila kako ti je i Tigrical rekla.

Draga Tigrical ma budi bez brige, imam neki feeling da če kod tebe biti punooo ljepih vjesti za 10-15 dana. 
A do tada se čuvaj i evo ti jedan veeliki zagrljaj, za tebe i tvoje dvije mrvice :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Miki76

Marnie, tigrical i Mali Mimi, skočila sam na forum samo da vidim što je s vama...
Marnie i tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrve!
Mali Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se dogodi čudo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Miki76 ali mislim da ću ovaj mj odustati jer ovo više nije za moje živce, jutros sam bila na ultrazvuku u Ri bolnici (namoljakala doktora da me pogleda) i kaže da ne vidi cistu, i izbrojao mi je 4 sitna folikula, a ja već prekrižila Maribor, i zvala sam sestru Jasnu i poslala joj poruku ali mi se još ne javlja i sad ne znam šta ću ako mi kaže da počnem ja nemam ni decapeptile doma (pošto sam ih mislila tamo kupiti). Toliko se obrata situacija dogodilo u ova 2 dana da to nije normalno.
Šta mislite 4 antralna folikula to je dosta malo za krenut sa stimulacijom zar ne?

----------


## acitam

Draga Mala Mimi, rado bi ti pomogla, ali nemam pojma na koji način. Možda se sestra još i javi, imaš li njen mob? A i za ova 4 antralna folikula isto ne znam... Želim ti da budeš smirena ma kako se situacija danas bude razvijala.

----------


## tigrical

*Mali Mimi* koji dr. ti je bio na uzv u Rijeci? Zovi dežurnu ljekarnu i vidi ako imaju koji Decapeptil. Kad bi trebala počet? Ja odem u Ilirsku Bistricu po Diphereline (isto što i Decapeptil), ali moraš dan ranije naručit (imam ti njihov broj). A da probaš dr. u Ri zamolit da ti posude?

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi, što se tiče antralnih folikula, kažu da je idealno ako ih ima oko 10-15, ali kod nas koji imamo visoki FSH koji ipak ukazuje na smanjenu rezervu, tih 4 i nije loše.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam zaista zbunjena sa svime..moj FSH je u postupku u MB bio 21 i nesto i sve bilo po standardu nakon protokola...i sad mi je jos visok, nitko nije ni obratio pozornost na nalaz, a i drago mi je jer je sve bilo ok...poslala sam nakon dec. nalaz UZV dr. je rekao OK i prepisao terapiju (po 4 menopura, a ja kupila gonale pa uzilala dodatni fsh)...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad mi je napisala poruku da je svejedno estradiol previsok za start sa ampulama, i nek joj prekucam nalaz na mail i koja mi je veličina folikula.
Dr. Vlastelić mi je radio UZV, nije mi rekao veličinu folikula, a zbunjuje me da nije vidio ni endom. cistu a u 12 mj. je bila potvdila mi 2 doktora. Stvarno ne znam što da mislim. Napisala sam joj mail i rekla da bi najrađe i ja preskočila ovaj ciklus jer mi je sve previše zbrkano!

----------


## Francesca

bok cure, i ja sam Rešovka  :Wink: 
10.4. sam imala punkciju na 10 dc nakon 8 dipherelina i 8 x 100 puregona
Hiper sam reagirala i zato je punkcija bila tako rano
Izvadio mi je 19 od kojih se oplodila samo 1 što mi je užasno žao jer sam računala da će biti nešto i za zamrnut
Punkcija me bolila za poludit valjda zbog hipera, a još 10 nakon punkcije nisam došla skroz k sebi koliko me bolio cijeli trbuh, ali fala bogu, prošlo je i to
Transfer je bio 15.4. i vraćena je blastica i sad čekam rezultat u četvrtak, držite fige

ovo mi je prvi ICSI, imam 35 godina, pcos, mm 37 godina, astenozoo

da li koja ima smrliće kod Reša? nisam još čula za takav slučaj pa me zanima

----------


## tigrical

*Francesca* držim ti fige za super betu u četvrtak!
Ja sam imala smrzliće kod Reša, 3 x.

----------


## hibiskus

mali mimi, nece te staviti u ovaj ciklus, tako je meni bilo prosli mjesec estradiol je bio oko 200, a gornja referentna vrijednost 600 i nesto i jako su me zbunili i igrali smo se pokvarenog telefona preko maila jer nisu uopce palili mob tih par dana...
uglavnom mi je sestra jasna rekla da pocetni estradiol ne smije biti preko 50-60 sve vise od toga je hormonski povisena aktivnost i nije dobro za stimulaciju, isto je spominjala cistu koje na uzv nije bilo nego 6-7 antralnih folikula i dobar endometrij. nije mi takav odgovor bas previse jasan jer je moj estradiol uvijek oko 100 do 200 i nikad nema ciste, kad sam joj to rekla, samo sam dobila odgovor da bezobzira cekamo dobar ciklus.
meni je to totalna igra zivaca i ovaj ciklus sam odlucila ne vaditi nikakve hormone, jer se ponadam kad je fsh nizak, a ostali hormoni unutar granica, uzv odlican, na poslu sve pripremim kako ne mogu stalno racunati na mene 10-tak dana, a dobijem mail ko hladan tus bez puno objasnjenja.

----------


## hibiskus

> Ja sam zaista zbunjena sa svime..moj FSH je u postupku u MB bio 21 i nesto i sve bilo po standardu nakon protokola...i sad mi je jos visok, nitko nije ni obratio pozornost na nalaz, a i drago mi je jer je sve bilo ok...poslala sam nakon dec. nalaz UZV dr. je rekao OK i prepisao terapiju (po 4 menopura, a ja kupila gonale pa uzilala dodatni fsh)...


aleksandraj, koliko si imala folikula sa toliko visokim fsh?
ja sam sa fsh18 imala po 6-7 antralnih folikula, sto bi moglo biti nekakve 2-3 jajne stanice (tako mi relao dr. na uzv) i meni je to prihvatljivo sa mojim godinama.

ovo cekanje savrsenog ciklusa mi je koma, sto ako se takav jedan savrsen, vise ne pojavi?

----------


## tigrical

*Francesca* ja sam imala smrzliće kod dr. Reša.

----------


## Francesca

Tigrica fala na info
ja sam već počela sumnjati da on to ne prakticira... kaj ćeš... lovi me paranoja od ovih živaca :D

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrica fala na info
> ja sam već počela sumnjati da on to ne prakticira... kaj ćeš... lovi me paranoja od ovih živaca :D


Vjerujem (za živce) i samoj mi je tako pred betu...sad sam  :Cool: 

Prakticira smrzliće itekako, pa zato (između ostalog) i idem kod njega.

----------


## Francesca

pa i ja sam se zato odlučila za slo ali nije me sreća htjela

a kakvi su mu rezultati? ima tu dosta cura koje su ostale kod njega trudne?

----------


## Aurora*

*Francesca* da li ti je dr. Res sta rekao kako to da se od 19 JS oplodila samo 1!?! (Ili ih se oplodilo mozda vise, ali je samo jedna prezivjela do 5. dana?) Da li su JS mozda bile nezrele, ako kazes da si imala ranije punkciju (koji dan?). Sta ti pise u vezi toga na onom listu kojeg si dobila kod dr. Resa?

Inace bilo je forumasica s ovog foruma koje su imale zamrznute embrije kod dr. Resa, od njih 20-ak, nekih 5-6 koliko je meni poznato.

----------


## Francesca

19 je izvadio, 15 oplođeno, 8 se oplodilo, 1 preživjela

zašto, to mi nije rekao

----------


## Aurora*

> a kakvi su mu rezultati? ima tu dosta cura koje su ostale kod njega trudne?


Evo ti forumske statistike: od 24 postupaka 5 trudnoca, 5 spontanih, 1 vanmaternicna, 13 neuspjelih.

----------


## Francesca

uf nekak mi se to čini slabo  :Sad: 

a maribor?

----------


## Marnie

Francesca, da li si ti baš tražila da ti vrati 5. dp, jer možda da ti je vratio 3. dan bi ih bilo više? Ipak su im veće šanse da se uspješnije razvijaju u prirodnom okruženju.

----------


## Marnie

Mada, ok, ako želiš izbjeći višeplodne trudnoće, bolje je 1 blastica  :Smile:

----------


## Francesca

> Francesca, da li si ti baš tražila da ti vrati 5. dp, jer možda da ti je vratio 3. dan bi ih bilo više? Ipak su im veće šanse da se uspješnije razvijaju u prirodnom okruženju.


nisam ja tražila, on je tak rekao

ma htjela sam dvije, tri ne bi baš  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

Mene čudi da je išao na blastociste...

----------


## tigrical

> Evo ti forumske statistike: od 24 postupaka 5 trudnoca, 5 spontanih, 1 vanmaternicna, 13 neuspjelih.


*Francesca* pa nije to baš slabo, to je 10 trudnoća.

----------


## Aurora*

> uf nekak mi se to čini slabo 
> 
> a maribor?


Mene najvise zabrinjavaju ovi spontani koji mi izgledaju ucestaliji nego drugdje.  :Unsure: 

A Mariborska statistika nam je za sada ovakva: 13 postupaka, 6 trudnoca, 1 spontani, 6 neuspjelih.

----------


## Francesca

> Mene najvise zabrinjavaju ovi spontani koji mi izgledaju ucestaliji nego drugdje. 
> 
> A Mariborska statistika nam je za sada ovakva: 13 postupaka, 6 trudnoca, 1 spontani, 6 neuspjelih.


a dobro, ima tigrica pravo, nije to tak loše, 10 trudnoća od 24... jedino ti spontani ali mislim da to nemre imat veze s njim... ili?

----------


## Francesca

> Mene čudi da je išao na blastociste...


nemam pojma

kaj nije to bolje?

----------


## aleksandraj

> aleksandraj, koliko si imala folikula sa toliko visokim fsh?
> ja sam sa fsh18 imala po 6-7 antralnih folikula, sto bi moglo biti nekakve 2-3 jajne stanice (tako mi relao dr. na uzv) i meni je to prihvatljivo sa mojim godinama.
> 
> ovo cekanje savrsenog ciklusa mi je koma, sto ako se takav jedan savrsen, vise ne pojavi?


 
Bas kao sto si rekla 3 js, a antralne folikule nitko nije spominjao. Ali su se sve 3 oplodile i sve tri vracene...

----------


## Francesca

Aurora dobar ti je potpis  :Wink:

----------


## Aurora*

> Francesca, da li si ti baš tražila da ti vrati 5. dp, jer možda da ti je vratio 3. dan bi ih bilo više? Ipak su im veće šanse da se uspješnije razvijaju u prirodnom okruženju.


Ja bih se osobno uvijek radije odlucila za transfer 5. dan. Jer sto se "uspjesnijeg razvoja u prirodnom okruzenju" tice, u to nisam toliko sigurna. Prema svojoj dosadasnjoj spoznaji vise nekako vjerujem u uspjeh kvalitetne blastociste, nego jednako kvalitetnog embrija 3. dan.

----------


## Aurora*

> *tigrical*  prvotno napisa 					 
>  				Mene čudi da je išao na blastociste...
> 			
> 		
> 
> nemam pojma
> 
> 
> kaj nije to bolje?



*tigrical* cudi te da je dr. Res isao na blastociste zato sto to obicno ne radi ili iz nekog drugog razloga?

Kada se u postupku pridobije veci broj jajnih stanica (a u Mariboru, neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim, ali mislim da to vec moze biti 4 ili 6!) onda se u pravilu ide na blastociste. Meni je i dalje upitno zasto dr. Res obicno ustraje na transferu 3. dan.

----------


## Aurora*

> a dobro, ima tigrica pravo, nije to tak loše, 10 trudnoća od 24... jedino ti spontani ali mislim da to nemre imat veze s njim... ili?


Ja sumnjam da bi to mozda moglo imati veze sa assisted hatchingom kojed dr. R. radi. Kada bi znali da li je u svim slucajevima (ili barem u vecini) u kojima je doslo do spontanog radjen AH, onda bi ta moja sumnja mozda imala i neko uporiste, ovako se radi cisto o individualnom osjecaju iz vlastitog iskustva...

----------


## Francesca

> Ja sumnjam da bi to mozda moglo imati veze sa assisted hatchingom kojed dr. R. radi. Kada bi znali da li je u svim slucajevima (ili barem u vecini) u kojima je doslo do spontanog radjen AH, onda bi ta moja sumnja mozda imala i neko uporiste, ovako se radi cisto o individualnom osjecaju iz vlastitog iskustva...


prevedi mi assisted hatching pls

----------


## Mali Mimi

> mali mimi, nece te staviti u ovaj ciklus, tako je meni bilo prosli mjesec estradiol je bio oko 200, a gornja referentna vrijednost 600 i nesto i jako su me zbunili i igrali smo se pokvarenog telefona preko maila jer nisu uopce palili mob tih par dana...
> uglavnom mi je sestra jasna rekla da pocetni estradiol ne smije biti preko 50-60 sve vise od toga je hormonski povisena aktivnost i nije dobro za stimulaciju, isto je spominjala cistu koje na uzv nije bilo nego 6-7 antralnih folikula i dobar endometrij. nije mi takav odgovor bas previse jasan jer je moj estradiol uvijek oko 100 do 200 i nikad nema ciste, kad sam joj to rekla, samo sam dobila odgovor da bezobzira cekamo dobar ciklus.
> meni je to totalna igra zivaca i ovaj ciklus sam odlucila ne vaditi nikakve hormone, jer se ponadam kad je fsh nizak, a ostali hormoni unutar granica, uzv odlican, na poslu sve pripremim kako ne mogu stalno racunati na mene 10-tak dana, a dobijem mail ko hladan tus bez puno objasnjenja.


Hvala na odgovoru, ja sam poslala mail i nije mi još odgovorila, i meni je ovo totalna igra živaca ova dva dana sam ko furija trčala okolo pa me šalje na ultrazvuk da se vidi jel ima cista i sad kad nema isto ne mogu u postupak jer mi je estradiol previsok??? Mislim to mi je onda mogla i jučer reći a ne da žicam ko će me pregledat u nedjelju ujutro i da trčim u Rijeku.
I šta sad hoću drugi ciklus opet ovako pa izludit ću majke mi!
A kako ti nečeš vaditi hormone pa šta se možeš samo tako pojavit tamo 3 d.c iako su ti naznačili da to izvadiš i pošalješ?

----------


## Aurora*

> prevedi mi assisted hatching pls


Pogledaj malo npr. ovu temu o AH. Inace, najjednostavnije receno, radi se o laserskom (ili kemijskom) stanjivanju zone pelucide u svrhu omogucavanja bolje implantacije. Da li je to i kod tebe radjeno mozes pogledati na papir kojeg si dobila negdje dolje gdje pise _Stanjsanje zone pelucide z laserjem (LA-hatching)_.

----------


## Francesca

> Pogledaj malo npr. ovu temu o AH. Inace, najjednostavnije receno, radi se o laserskom (ili kemijskom) stanjivanju zone pelucide u svrhu omogucavanja bolje implantacije. Da li je to i kod tebe radjeno mozes pogledati na papir kojeg si dobila negdje dolje gdje pise _Stanjsanje zone pelucide z laserjem (LA-hatching)_.


aha to, piše mi NE
hvala bogu

ma mene je začudilo kad sam na papiru vidla da je radio ICSI a to mi nije prije uopće spomenuo, mislila sam da će raditi klasičan IVF

----------


## Aurora*

> ma mene je začudilo kad sam na papiru vidla da je radio ICSI a to mi nije prije uopće spomenuo, mislila sam da će raditi klasičan IVF


Da, to je jos jedna stvar koja se ni meni nije svidjela.

----------


## Francesca

> Da, to je jos jedna stvar koja se ni meni nije svidjela.


jel svima radi icsi ili isto kak mu padne grah?

radije bi da je klasični jer ovdje su ipak moguća oštećenja ploda, bar koliko sam čitala

----------


## tigrical

> *tigrical* cudi te da je dr. Res isao na blastociste zato sto to obicno ne radi ili iz nekog drugog razloga?
> 
> Kada se u postupku pridobije veci broj jajnih stanica (a u Mariboru, neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim, ali mislim da to vec moze biti 4 ili 6!) onda se u pravilu ide na blastociste. Meni je i dalje upitno zasto dr. Res obicno ustraje na transferu 3. dan.


Vrlo rijetko čujem da Reš ide na blastociste, najčešće je transfer 3 dan, zato me čudi. I nisam čula da radi IVF, samo ICSI.

----------


## tigrical

> Pogledaj malo npr. ovu temu o AH. Inace, najjednostavnije receno, radi se o laserskom (ili kemijskom) stanjivanju zone pelucide u svrhu omogucavanja bolje implantacije. Da li je to i kod tebe radjeno mozes pogledati na papir kojeg si dobila negdje dolje gdje pise _Stanjsanje zone pelucide z laserjem (LA-hatching)_.


Meni nikad nije radio AH

----------


## tigrical

> jel svima radi icsi ili isto kak mu padne grah?
> 
> radije bi da je klasični jer ovdje su ipak moguća oštećenja ploda, bar koliko sam čitala


On kaže da je veća uspješnost s ICSI... a za oštećenja ploda nikad nisam čula?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je rekao dr. Radončić da kod ICSI-a je upitno da li će biolog baš odabrati najbolji spermij da oplodi j.s. mislim da je ipak bolje ako se može pustiti da najbolji spermij sam oplodi j.s (ali to opet ovisi o nalazu)

----------


## tigrical

*Francesca* možda glupo pitam, ali koji dan nakon punkcije ti je bio transfer?

----------


## Francesca

> *Francesca* možda glupo pitam, ali koji dan nakon punkcije ti je bio transfer?


5. dan
punkcija 10.4. transfer 15.4.

----------


## tigrical

> Meni je rekao dr. Radončić da kod ICSI-a je upitno da li će biolog baš odabrati najbolji spermij da oplodi j.s. mislim da je ipak bolje ako se može pustiti da najbolji spermij sam oplodi j.s (ali to opet ovisi o nalazu)


E, da, ja sam pisala Rešu jr. mail da bi htjela, ako bude dosta js, da se malo poigra i da mi pusti da spermij sam oplodi js, dakle IVF, ali mi je rečeno, da kod ICSI-a ako nije odabran najbolji spermij da se onda ne bi ni dijelio, tako da je isto....???

----------


## Francesca

> On kaže da je veća uspješnost s ICSI... a za oštećenja ploda nikad nisam čula?


čak mislim da sam to pročitala u onoj uputi za Maribor... baš ću pogledat

----------


## Francesca

> E, da, ja sam pisala Rešu jr. mail da bi htjela, ako bude dosta js, da se malo poigra i da mi pusti da spermij sam oplodi js, dakle IVF, ali mi je rečeno, da kod ICSI-a *ako nije odabran najbolji spermij da se onda ne bi ni dijelio*, tako da je isto....???


ne razumijem ovo boldano baš

----------


## tigrical

> ne razumijem ovo boldano baš


Ma, naravno kad pišem brzinski... Dakle, ja sam htjela da mi pusti spermij da sam oplodi js, a ne da bude "na silu" injektiran u js, ali mi je rečeno da ako bi bio injektiran neki loš spermić da se ne bi dijelila js.

----------


## Francesca

> Ma, naravno kad pišem brzinski... Dakle, ja sam htjela da mi pusti spermij da sam oplodi js, a ne da bude "na silu" injektiran u js, ali mi je rečeno da ako bi bio injektiran neki loš spermić da se ne bi dijelila js.


aha, sad kužim, hvala

----------


## Marnie

> Ja bih se osobno uvijek radije odlucila za transfer 5. dan. Jer sto se "uspjesnijeg razvoja u prirodnom okruzenju" tice, u to nisam toliko sigurna. Prema svojoj dosadasnjoj spoznaji vise nekako vjerujem u uspjeh kvalitetne blastociste, nego jednako kvalitetnog embrija 3. dan.


Naravno, nekom tko ima super kvalitetne js i one se oplode u odličan embrij, naravno da je bolje čekati blatocistu, ali za manje kvalitetne embrije je bolje transfer 3. dp, jer tako ipak može doći do trudnoće i to piše u svim znanstvenim radovima vezano za MPO.

----------


## corinaII

hmmm sad i meni nije jasno  :Confused: 
Koliko sam skužila vas znači da dr.Reš radi uvjek ICSI.
Dali to znači da će ga i meni raditi bez obzira što je MM-ov spermiogram dobar!
Mislila sam da se ICSI radi kod problema s sprermiogramom.  :Confused:

----------


## GIZMOS

> A Mariborska statistika nam je za sada ovakva: 13 postupaka, 6 trudnoca, 1 spontani, 6 neuspjelih.


Ja ću nažalost morat malo pokvarit statistiku jer je i moj test negativan  :Crying or Very sad:  :
 14 postupaka, 6 trudnoća, 1 spontani, 7 neuspjelih

----------


## tigrical

*Gizmos* koji ti je dnt?  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Gizmos* koji ti je dnt?


11dnt,14dnp

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, stvarno mi je zao ali sada si prosla "vatreno krstenje" i sigurna sam da ces iduci put imati bolji odgovor na stimulaciju i vise srece nego sada.
Ja sam bila u Mb prosli mj u postupku i od 7 cura koje sam tamo susrela i ovdje pratila 2 su ostale trudne i to s blasticama a nas 5 nije, sve transfer 3.dan.Znam da to nije jako znacajno ali u ovom slucaju je bas tako ispalo.Nas 3 smo imale 6js i bile smo narucene na transfer 3. dan, cure s 8 i vise 5.dan.

----------


## hibiskus

> A kako ti nečeš vaditi hormone pa šta se možeš samo tako pojavit tamo 3 d.c iako su ti naznačili da to izvadiš i pošalješ?



nazalost, sve mi je poznato o cemu pricas. 
moj zivot je doslovno stao na 2 dana dok nisam dobila definitivan odgovor da ovaj mjesec nista od stimulacije. 
da stvar bude bolja sestra jasna je rekla da ce mi javiti odmah ujutro na mob. da li da dolazim u maribor na uzv ili ne, nije javila, zvala sam ja nju, mob. iskljucen.... i tako sve do 15.00 kad je stigao mail da im saljem nalaze iduci ciklus, da ovaj nije dovoljno dobar.
tad sam odlucila uzeti 1mj. pauzu sto zbog posla, sto zbog toga da sacuvam vlastite zivce.

mimi, ti si na kontracepciji?

----------


## hibiskus

gizmos, zao mi je.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne nisamna kontr., zato što je FSH bio visok  idem  u onaj kratki postupak i sve bi trebalo početi sa 3 d.c.

----------


## corinaII

Gizmos žao mi je

----------


## hibiskus

> Bas kao sto si rekla 3 js, a antralne folikule nitko nije spominjao. Ali su se sve 3 oplodile i sve tri vracene...


ma da, ja sam sa takvim rezultatom isto zadovoljna.

cekas li opet maribor?

----------


## hibiskus

> Ne nisamna kontr., zato što je FSH bio visok  idem  u onaj kratki postupak i sve bi trebalo početi sa 3 d.c.



a da, onda smo skroz u istoj prici....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gizmos žao mi je :Sad: 

Hibiskus ja ne znam zašto je bitno da nam je estradiol tako oko 50-60 ako piše da je normalno do 600 u folik. fazi i dakle nije ni cista u pitanju, totalno sam zbunjena i bojim se da ni idući ciklus neće biti bolje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ide mi na živce ovakva komunikacija sa Mariborom pola odgovora dobiješ a pola ne

----------


## hibiskus

nemam pojma, ali kad sam gledala svoje stare nalaze od prije 7-8 godina, kad mi je fsh bio 6, estradiol je opet bio oko 200, dobro tada sam ga vadila 3. ili 4. dan ciklusa , a ne 2. kao sada.

mimi ja se ne bojim da iduci ciklus nece biti savrsen estradiol, vec da takav savrseno postiman nece doci sljedecih godinu dana, a mozda ni tada. svaki ciklus kad dobijem navecer m. moram krenut sa organizacijom od ranog jutra, vadim krvi, uzv, iscekivanje odgovora iz maribora - prolaktin ce mi od nervoze skocit u nebesa.
ta nekomunikacija sa mariborom ne da me zivcira, nego je krajnje nepristojna sa njihove strane.

----------


## taca70

Mimi, jel ti na nalazu estradiol u pg/ml ili pmol/l?
Vjerujem da ste sludene od te situacije s Mb.Mene je ono malo neizvjesnosti dok sam cekala odgovor unistilo a tek ovo...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nemam pojma jer mi je nalaze žena pročitala tel. pošto mi se žurilo da javim u Mb trebala bih dobiti poštom za par dana

----------


## Aurora*

> hmmm sad i meni nije jasno 
> Koliko sam skužila vas znači da dr.Reš radi uvjek ICSI.
> Dali to znači da će ga i meni raditi bez obzira što je MM-ov spermiogram dobar!
> Mislila sam da se ICSI radi kod problema s sprermiogramom.



Dobro si shvatila. Dr. Res radi uvijek ICSI, bez obzira na dobar spermiogram i bez obzira na broj pridobivenih JS. 




> Ja ću nažalost morat malo pokvarit statistiku jer je i moj test negativan  :
>  14 postupaka, 6 trudnoća, 1 spontani, 7 neuspjelih


*GIZMOS*, zao mi je.  :Sad: 




> Gizmos, stvarno mi je zao ali sada si prosla "vatreno krstenje" i sigurna sam da ces iduci put imati bolji odgovor na stimulaciju i vise srece nego sada.
> Ja sam bila u Mb prosli mj u postupku i od 7 cura koje sam tamo susrela i ovdje pratila 2 su ostale trudne i to s blasticama a nas 5 nije, sve transfer 3.dan.Znam da to nije jako znacajno ali u ovom slucaju je bas tako ispalo.Nas 3 smo imale 6js i bile smo narucene na transfer 3. dan, cure s 8 i vise 5.dan.


Potpisujem* tacu70*, sto se tice prvog djela posta. A sto se drugog djela posta tice zaista, i prema mojoj forumskoj statistici  :Cool: , sve trudnoce u Mariboru su trudnoce ostvarene iz transfera 5. dan!

----------


## Aurora*

> A sto se drugog djela posta tice zaista, i prema mojoj forumskoj statistici , sve trudnoce u Mariboru su trudnoce ostvarene iz transfera 5. dan!


I jos da ovome dodam, nema niti jedne trudnoce ostvarene iz transfera 3. dan, a samo 1  transfer je bio 5. dan u kojem nije doslo do trudnoce.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, svaka čast na vođenju statistike, a napisala sam ti jedan prijedlog u vezi Ljubljane na Assisted hatching.

----------


## Aurora*

I kad sam se vec toliko raspisala o statistici mislim da ne trebamo smetnuti s uma da u nju nije ukljucena ni starostna dob, ni dijagnoza, kao vjerojatno ni neki drugi mozda vazni parametri (velicina uzorka recimo) stoga zaista ne treba brzati s bilo kakvim zakljucima.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, uzorci su premali za ozbiljnije razgovore, ali ako imaš volje-nije loše nastaviti vođenje uključivši sve parametre koje si navela.

----------


## Marnie

da nije loše da nastaviš i ubiješ volju za MPO nama koje do 5. dana transfera nikad nećemo moći doći  :Laughing: lakše ćemo se odlučiti za izlaznu strategiju  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

GIZMOS, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## hibiskus

> I jos da ovome dodam, nema niti jedne trudnoce ostvarene iz transfera 3. dan, a samo 1  transfer je bio 5. dan u kojem nije doslo do trudnoce.



vidis ovo je jako zanimljivo...
i bas me cudi, jer na vv transferi na 3.dan itekako ostvaruju trudnoce.

----------


## hibiskus

> da nije loše da nastaviš i ubiješ volju za MPO nama koje do 5. dana transfera nikad nećemo moći doći lakše ćemo se odlučiti za izlaznu strategiju



marni, sve je to lutrija, ja sam ostvarila trudnocu na 2.dan transfera

----------


## Marnie

znam da je lutrija, na žalost, jer još nikad nisam dobila u igrama na sreću. Ma vjerojatno se i u Mb ostvaruju trudnoće iz 3. dana, bilo bi dobro kada bi imali uvida u statistiku mariborske bolnice (vjerojatno vode i takvu evidenciju)

----------


## Maxime

Znam da je tesko nositi se negativnim betama, cure iskreno mi je zao ...
Brojke s ovog foruma su zaista premaleni za vojdenje pouzdanih statistika osim toga nije istina da nema trudnoca iz transfera 3. dana (iz mojeg kruga poznatih ih ima nekoliko).
Ne javljaju se svi koji idu u inozemstvo na ovaj forum ...

----------


## tigrical

> da nije loše da nastaviš i ubiješ volju za MPO nama koje do 5. dana transfera nikad nećemo moći doći lakše ćemo se odlučiti za izlaznu strategiju


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Mali Mimi, rekla si da je gornja granica za fol.fazu 600?Onda bih prije rekla da je u pmol/l.Njih podisjelis sa 3,671 i dobijes pg/ml.Ja imam nalaz u ng/l i gornja gr. je 166.

----------


## CERES

> Francesca, da li si ti baš tražila da ti vrati 5. dp, jer možda da ti je vratio 3. dan bi ih bilo više? *Ipak* *su im veće šanse da se uspješnije razvijaju u prirodnom okruženju*.


Htjela bi se nadovezati na ovo gore, što više čitam o tome nalazim da to i nije baš tako. Stavit ću ovdje link na  zanimljivu  prepisku s embriologom na jednom američkom forumu koji tvrdi da:
*Dr Smith replies:*
The primary reason embryos do not make it to the blastocyst stage is because they do not possess the necessary genetic instructions for continued growth. No one can change or improve the genetics of an embryo. *Assuming the lab is competent* (*and most are), there is no "risk" associated with continuing to culture the embryos to the blastocyst stage. I think you're making the false assumption that the embryos are better off in your uterus on day 3*.* They're not*. Under natural conditions, the embryo remains in the Fallopian tube until the fifth day of development (blastocyst stage). The uterine environment on day 3 is not the same as the Fallopian tubes. When sequential culture systems are employed to grow the embryos to the blastocyst stage, the conditions in the laboratory more closely resemble the Fallopian tubes. Therefore, the embryos are better off in the lab for day 4-5 of development.
The point of growing embryos to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory is to deliberately weed out the embryos that do not have the genetic potential for continued growth. The "risk" you speak of doesn't really exist. *If they're gonna make it, they do*. If they don't, they don't. Of course, there's always the "risk" that no embryos make it to the blastocyst stage in the laboratory, but (because the problem is related to the genetics of the embryo, not culture conditions in the laboratory) they wouldn't have made in the uterus either.
I hope this clears things up. Good luck. I hope things work out for you.

Meni je ovo bilo vrlo zanimljivo, ovdje je link na cijeli razgovr:
http://http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html

Od svih Rešovki ja sam (što se dana transfera  tiče) najlošije prošla, dobili smo 3 js. i dr, me je na punkciji pitao kada želim doći na transfer, ja sam naravno rekla 5-dan, na što se on  naravno nasmijao i rekao da to nije moguće s tako malo stanica( da bi ih trebalo biti puuuno više) i rekao mi je da dođem drugi dan ( znala sam da ni to nije dobro), kao da je znao... oplodila nam se samo jedna js. i valjda se bojao da neće izdržati ni do trećeg dana... iako je na kraju to bio već drugi dan pravilan četverostanični embrij bez fragmentacija.

----------


## CERES

Evo i mogućih razloga zašto se radi  transfer treći dan:
There are numerous reasons for continuing to perform day three transfers: its cheaper, its less work for the lab, lower liability because the lab has the embryos for a shorter period of time, everybody makes it to transfer, if the cycle doesn't result in a pregnancy, the program can still look good, etc. You'll notice I didn't say anything about a day 3 transfer improving your chances of getting pregnant - it doesn't. The reason programs continue to transfer day 3 embryos is because its more convenient for the lab and the docs.
At least with blastocyst stage embryo transfer you know the embryos are capable of implantation. When day 3 transfers are performed, its completely uncertain as to whether or not the embryos made it to the blastocyst stage (unless there's a pregnancy). If you don't become pregnant, you're left hanging. What went wrong? Were my embryos O.K.? Should I do this again??? Of course, your doc's answer will likely be "Yes" since that keeps him in business. As you can see, there's a potential sinister side to day 3 transfers...
The rationale for a day 3 transfer is to get out from under the "blame" for the failing embryos. By transferring failing embryos on day 3, the program also transfers the responsibility for the subsequent failed cycle to the patient. It is a subtle manipulation of the patient's emotions. Here's the scenario: "We're so sorry the cycle didn't work, but you know the embryos were still growing when we transferred them. We don't know what you did to them afterwords. Wanna try again?" Using this pyschological manipulation, it becomes the patient's fault the cycle didn't work, not the programs's. See how it works?

Mislite li da je ovo pretjerivanje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što se tiče ovog transfera 3. i 5. dan naravno da ima više trudnoća sa transferom blastica jer obično je tada bilo više od 4,5 j.s. prosječno to bude i oko 10 pa se odmah eliminira one loše u startu tj. do 5. dan prežive one koje su kvalitetne i dobre. Sad kad se radi o transferu 3. dan onda je to obično manje od 4 j.s. i tu je veća statistička vjerojatnost da je među njima više onih genetski loših nego dobrih.
To sam čitala jučer na nekom američkom situ kad sam istraživala o broju antralnih folikula i zašto se otkazuju postupci kada ih je manje od 4.
Ja sam među ovima koji loše reagiraju na stimulacije i još nikad nisam dogurala do blastice, ali tješim se da ima i među mojim stanicama onih koje su dobre i koje će rezultirati djetetom samo mislim da treba puno više postupaka izvrtiti nego kod ovih koje dobro reagiraju i imaju puno stanica

----------


## Aurora*

*CERES* sve to sto si navela

- od toga da prirodno okruzenje embrija 3. dan jos uvijek nije maternica, nego jajovod, zbog cega postaje upitna teorija po kojoj je embrije bolje sto prije vratiti u "prirodno okruzenje" ,
- preko tvrdnje da razlog zbog kojeg embriji ne prezive do 5. dana u (dobrom) laboratoriju lezi prvenstveno u prirodnoj selekciji, odnosno njihovom genetskom potencijalu,
-pa sve do pretpostavki da klinike u kojima se ne ide na blastociste, to cine zato sto im je tako jeftinije i na kraju konacni rezultat mogu tumaciti sebi u korist, 

upravo je ono sto sam i ja za sebe zakljucila citajuci i prateci stvari na tu temu.

Ne znam da li su takvi zakljucci ptretjerani, ali dok ne pronadjem nesto sto bi me u to razuvjerilo, ostajem pri tome.

----------


## aleksandraj

> da nije loše da nastaviš i ubiješ volju za MPO nama koje do 5. dana transfera nikad nećemo moći doći lakše ćemo se odlučiti za izlaznu strategiju


 
cure kod mene je doslo do trudnoce od zametaka vracenih 3. dan. Nazalost kod mene je ocito jos neki problem jer i kod prirodne trudnoce je doslo do spontanog pa u pon. idem u CITO vidjeti sto i kako dalje.

----------


## Aurora*

> Što se tiče ovog transfera 3. i 5. dan naravno da ima više trudnoća sa transferom blastica jer obično je tada bilo više od 4,5 j.s. prosječno to bude i oko 10 pa se odmah eliminira one loše u startu tj. do 5. dan prežive one koje su kvalitetne i dobre. Sad kad se radi o transferu 3. dan onda je to obično manje od 4 j.s. i tu je veća statistička vjerojatnost da je među njima više onih genetski loših nego dobrih.
> To sam čitala jučer na nekom američkom situ kad sam istraživala o broju antralnih folikula i zašto se otkazuju postupci kada ih je manje od 4.
> Ja sam među ovima koji loše reagiraju na stimulacije i još nikad nisam dogurala do blastice, ali tješim se da ima i među mojim stanicama onih koje su dobre i koje će rezultirati djetetom samo mislim da treba puno više postupaka izvrtiti nego kod ovih koje dobro reagiraju i imaju puno stanica


*Mali Mimi* sa svime sto si rekla ja bih se slozila. Ako se postupku naprosto ne dobije vise jajnih stanica, onda tu i nema puno izbora. Radi se s onim sto se ima i jedino sto preostaje je pokusavati dok se ne potrefi postupak s dobitnom jajnom stanicom.

A cijela rasprava o transferu 3. ili 5. dan mislim da je nastala zato jer se postavilo pitanje zbog cega dr. Res ustraje na transferu 3. dan i onda kada se u postupku pridobije vise jajnih stanica, kao sto je recimo 8 ili 10 ili 12...

----------


## mare41

> *Mali Mimi* 
> A cijela rasprava o transferu 3. ili 5. dan mislim da je nastala zato jer se postavilo pitanje zbog cega dr. Res ustraje na transferu 3. dan i onda kada se u postupku pridobije vise jajnih stanica, kao sto je recimo 8 ili 10 ili 12...


 Onda ide.

----------


## Francesca

Gizmo baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## acitam

Gizmos, drži se, sutra će već biti sve puno bolje, vidjet ćeš.

----------


## Aurora*

> Onda ide.


Ja sam imala 10 JS i odmah mi je na dan punkcije rekao da ce transfer biti 3. dan. Nije pomoglo ni moje ocito negodovanje na takvu odluku. coolerica je imala 14 JS i transfer 3. dan, splicanka 19 JS - isto... Osim toga u ono vrijeme (9. mjesec prosle godine) intenzivno sam pratila i slovenski forum gdje je takodjer bilo pravilo ET 3. dan i tek iznimno 5. dan... Ne znam..

----------


## mare41

Onda sad po novom idu, gupi su tako rekli, i mi smo se tada čudili...al idu, ne znam koja je odrednica donje granice.

----------


## Aurora*

> Onda sad po novom idu, gupi su tako rekli, i mi smo se tada čudili...al idu, ne znam koja je odrednica donje granice.


Ako je to istina, onda mislim da je to jako dobra vijest! Nista, pratit cu i dalje pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## Marnie

nije mi jasno, ako ti plaćaš postupak, zar ne bi trebao dr. poštivati tvoju odluku, ako želiš "riskirati" i čekati 5. dan, trebao bi tako i napraviti? Ide mi to na živce, pitaju da se odlučimo s čim bi se stimulirale (kao mi smo stručnjaci, pa znamo što je bolje), a za ovo ne pitaju ili za to da li će biti IVF ili ICSI.

----------


## Aurora*

> nije mi jasno, ako ti plaćaš postupak, zar ne bi trebao dr. poštivati tvoju odluku, ako želiš "riskirati" i čekati 5. dan, trebao bi tako i napraviti? Ide mi to na živce, pitaju da se odlučimo s čim bi se stimulirale (kao mi smo stručnjaci, pa znamo što je bolje), a za ovo ne pitaju ili za to da li će biti IVF ili ICSI.


Pitanje ti je na mjestu. A odgovor koji mi se namece je da bi u tom slucaju i cijena za kultivaciju embrija do stadija blastocista morala biti veca. E, sad, zasto je problem formirati razlicitu cijenu, to je opet pitanje...

----------


## Marnie

možda je kod R. problem kapacitet laboratorija. Laboratorij je u bolnici u Postojni, zar ne? Vjerojatno kad se skupe privatni pacijenti i pacijenti iz bolnice laboratorij premaši svoje kapacitete. Ali super da je počeo raditi i 5. dan  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Negdje sam procitala da 10% embrija koji u labu ne bi dosli do blastice ipak to uspiju u maternici ali ne znam zasto.Bez obzira na to, nakon dosadasnjeg iskustva, radije bih ostala bez transfera nego se mucila jos 2 tjedna u ocekivanju.Pokusat cu iduci put dogovoriti blastice pa kako bude.

----------


## tigrical

> Ja sam imala 10 JS i odmah mi je na dan punkcije rekao da ce transfer biti 3. dan. Nije pomoglo ni moje ocito negodovanje na takvu odluku. coolerica je imala 14 JS i transfer 3. dan, splicanka 19 JS - isto... Osim toga u ono vrijeme (9. mjesec prosle godine) intenzivno sam pratila i slovenski forum gdje je takodjer bilo pravilo ET 3. dan i tek iznimno 5. dan... Ne znam..


Prvi put 16 js, odmah mi je rekao transfer 3. dan, a sada 9 js - pitao me da li mi paše da dođem u petak ili subotu (3. dan)?

----------


## tigrical

> možda je kod R. problem kapacitet laboratorija. Laboratorij je u bolnici u Postojni, zar ne? Vjerojatno kad se skupe privatni pacijenti i pacijenti iz bolnice laboratorij premaši svoje kapacitete. Ali super da je počeo raditi i 5. dan


Je u bolnici u Postojni, ali u posebnom dijelu, nema veze i kontakta sa ostatkom bolnice, dakle ne dijele laboratorij.

----------


## Strumpfica

Vjerujem da doktori najbolje znaju kada vratiti zametak.Postoji za i protiv i za rano i za kasnije vraćanje. 
Ako već postoji neka greška u genetskom kodu, bolje da odmah ne uspije tj da se ne primi nego da se dogode problemi u kasnijem stadiju razvoja zametka. Ovo sve skupa je kocka, a kako nemamo drugog izbora mi smo kockari.
Postotak uspjeha je općenito dosta nizak, i to svi znamo, ali prije ili kasnije ćemo uspjeti, samo trebamo biti uporni, opustiti se i vjerovati svojim liječnicima.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Vjerujem da doktori najbolje znaju kada vratiti zametak.Postoji za i protiv i za rano i za kasnije vraćanje. 
> Ako već postoji neka greška u genetskom kodu, bolje da odmah ne uspije tj da se ne primi nego da se dogode problemi u kasnijem stadiju razvoja zametka. Ovo sve skupa je kocka, a kako nemamo drugog izbora mi smo kockari.
> Postotak uspjeha je općenito dosta nizak, i to svi znamo, ali prije ili kasnije ćemo uspjeti, samo trebamo biti uporni, opustiti se i vjerovati svojim liječnicima.


potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

Moja statistika kaže rijetki su koji nisu uspjeli

----------


## Marnie

ja sad kad sam bila na transferu u MB sam čula žene iz Slovenije koje su ležale sa mnom u sobi kako pričaju da dr. R radi privatno i u bolnici u Postojni kao MPO-vac, da malo kombinira - tako su se izrazile, pa sam mislila da je i isti laboratorij. Ste sigurne da ima u bolnici 2 laba?

----------


## tigrical

*Marnie* nisam te shvatila, kako misliš radi privatno i u bolnici u Postojni? On ima ordinaciju u Ljubljani, gdje radi folikulometrije, preglede, uzv, dogovore i sl., a u bolnici u Postojni ima jedan poseban dio unutar bolnice, gdje ne idu drugi doktori i pacijenti te bolnice, tamo mu je čekaona, ordinacija, lab...

----------


## GIZMOS

> Negdje sam procitala da 10% embrija koji u labu ne bi dosli do blastice ipak to uspiju u maternici ali ne znam zasto.Bez obzira na to, nakon dosadasnjeg iskustva, radije bih ostala bez transfera nego se mucila jos 2 tjedna u ocekivanju.Pokusat cu iduci put dogovoriti blastice pa kako bude.


Upravo to je napravila djevojka što je bila samnom na transferu.Punktirali su joj 4 jajne stanice i rečeno joj je da dođe treći dan na transfer. Do tog trećeg dana opstale su samo dvije i ona je inzistirala da sa te dvije probaju ići do blastica. Dr.V se nikako nije slagao s time i pokušao je razuvjeriti od te ideje, ali ona nije popuštala iako je bila svjesna da do transfera možda neće ni doći. Rekla je da je u Mb došla isključivo zbog blastocista, jer je dosad u Bg uvijek imala trodnevne embrije. I imala je sreće jer je jedna dogurala do petog dana...
Ja se ne bi usudila, barem ne sa tako malim brojem j.st. Nekako mi je rađe da su one u meni pa da maštam kako se pretvaraju u blastice, nego da nakon stimulacije ne dođem ni do transfera. Kada bi ipak imala više j.st. a zbog laba, doktora ili nekih x razloga se ne bi išlo na blastice razmislila bi o promjeni klinike (ali nažalost nemamo previše izbora po tom pitanju pa nam opet ostaju ili Maribor i beskonačno čekanje na postupak ili Reš i igranje po njegovim pravilima)

----------


## GIZMOS

A šta je sa Ljubljanom? Jedna moja kolegica je bila u Ljubljani na IVF-u, ali ne kod Reša privatno nego baš u bolnici...Nije joj uspjelo, a ja je nisam pitala detalje. Sječam se samo da je rekla da je više doktora i sestra i da su se izmjenjivali na folikulometrijama i da su svi bili susretljivi i ljubazni...O Ljubljani se stvarno ništa ne piše pa ako netko zna, ako je netko bio pa da nas malo prosvijetli...???

----------


## Marnie

> *Marnie* nisam te shvatila, kako misliš radi privatno i u bolnici u Postojni? On ima ordinaciju u Ljubljani, gdje radi folikulometrije, preglede, uzv, dogovore i sl., a u bolnici u Postojni ima jedan poseban dio unutar bolnice, gdje ne idu drugi doktori i pacijenti te bolnice, tamo mu je čekaona, ordinacija, lab...


tako su rekle te žene koje su slovenke i jedna od njih je već jednom bila kod Reša i tako je rekla - da malo radi privatno, malo u bolnici - kombinira. Ja nisam pitala detalje, tako da samo prenosim njenu rečenicu. Možda je mislila na to da privatno radi folikulometrije, a u bolnici ostatak.

----------


## Aurora*

> tako su rekle te žene koje su slovenke i jedna od njih je već jednom bila kod Reša i tako je rekla - da malo radi privatno, malo u bolnici - kombinira. Ja nisam pitala detalje, tako da samo prenosim njenu rečenicu. Možda je mislila na to da privatno radi folikulometrije, a u bolnici ostatak.


Mora da si ih pogresno razumjela, jer uz njegov tempo i nacin rada (ujutro u 5h je vec u svojoj ambulanti u Ljubljani gdje radi folikulometrije, u 7h je u Postojni, gdje radi punkcije i transfere, u 11h je nazad u Ljubljani gdje ima dogovore, konzultacije, po potrebi isto tako i poslijepodne...) nije moguce da bi jos radio i na dvije strane. One su mozda govorile o tome da osim sto se kod njega u postupak moze ici privatno (samoplacnisko), isto tako ima koncesiju za slovenske pacijente kojima se postupak placa na teret zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## Gabi

Gizmos  :Love: . Baš mi je žao.

----------


## sara38

> Upravo to je napravila djevojka što je bila samnom na transferu.Punktirali su joj 4 jajne stanice i rečeno joj je da dođe treći dan na transfer. Do tog trećeg dana opstale su samo dvije i ona je inzistirala da sa te dvije probaju ići do blastica. Dr.V se nikako nije slagao s time i pokušao je razuvjeriti od te ideje, ali ona nije popuštala iako je bila svjesna da do transfera možda neće ni doći. Rekla je da je u Mb došla isključivo zbog blastocista, jer je dosad u Bg uvijek imala trodnevne embrije. I imala je sreće jer je jedna dogurala do petog dana...
> Ja se ne bi usudila, barem ne sa tako malim brojem j.st. Nekako mi je rađe da su one u meni pa da maštam kako se pretvaraju u blastice, nego da nakon stimulacije ne dođem ni do transfera. Kada bi ipak imala više j.st. a zbog laba, doktora ili nekih x razloga se ne bi išlo na blastice razmislila bi o promjeni klinike (ali nažalost nemamo previše izbora po tom pitanju pa nam opet ostaju ili Maribor i beskonačno čekanje na postupak ili Reš i igranje po njegovim pravilima)


Sorry, malo sam zalutala na vaš pdf, ali bih se htjela nadovezati na ovo. 
Do sada sam uvijek /izuzev jednom/ imala 3. dan vraćanje embrija. Zadnji put na dogovoru sa mojim dr. u RI smo dogovorili da ćemo sada u 06 mj pokušati ići na blastociste i transfer 5. dan pa taman po cijenu da uopće ne dođe do transfera. Obzirom na ograničenje od samo 3js šanse su mi jako male ali riskirat ću. Zadnji put od 5 js, 3js su bile zrele i dva embrija su mi bila vraćena 3. dan, što je, obzirom na novi zakon o MPO i moje godine starosti, jako dobro. Pristajem na rizik pa kud puklo da puklo. Ako ne uspije idemo dalje na jesen. A što se tiče još nedoumice oko transfera da li 03. ili 05. dan, mislim da je prije novog zakona u RI to bilo super riješeno. Drugi dan nakon punkcije od kuće nazoveš biologa i s njim sve dogovoriš. Ovismo o tome šta se događa u labosu, s biologom dogovoriš kada će biti transfer. Pretpostavka je da biolog može ocijeniti da li će doći do blastociste.

----------


## ina33

Nisam daleko od ovog što je našla Ceres, a dodala i Aurora*.

----------


## sara38

> *CERES* sve to sto si navela
> 
> - od toga da prirodno okruzenje embrija 3. dan jos uvijek nije maternica, nego jajovod, zbog cega postaje upitna teorija po kojoj je embrije bolje sto prije vratiti u "prirodno okruzenje" ,
> - preko tvrdnje da razlog zbog kojeg embriji ne prezive do 5. dana u (dobrom) laboratoriju lezi prvenstveno u prirodnoj selekciji, odnosno njihovom genetskom potencijalu,
> -pa sve do pretpostavki da klinike u kojima se ne ide na blastociste, to cine zato sto im je tako jeftinije i na kraju konacni rezultat mogu tumaciti sebi u korist, 
> 
> upravo je ono sto sam i ja za sebe zakljucila citajuci i prateci stvari na tu temu.
> 
> Ne znam da li su takvi zakljucci ptretjerani, ali dok ne pronadjem nesto sto bi me u to razuvjerilo, ostajem pri tome.


Mislim da ima tu istine.

----------


## Natalina

….vezano uz transfer 3. ili 5. dan...
Na zadnjem postupku dobili smo 3 js i sve tri su se oplodile. Punkcija je bila u subotu oko podneva, a transfer u ponedjeljak ujutro. Ako računamo punkciju kao nulti dan, ne znam da li to uopće možemo nazvati 3. danom, mada je dr. tako rekao...rezultat je vanmaternična s zdravim embrijem koji je imao pozitivne otkucaje srca. Mučilo me pitanje povezanosti ranog transfera i vanmaternične... Neki će reći da možda jednostavno nisam imala sreće...ali po meni transfer je bio prerano i embrio je otplutao tamo gdje su mu za taj stadij uvjeti bili povoljniji...u jajovod...
Neki imaju više sreće, sve to može i ne mora značiti, ali kod mene se eto to tako posložilo...

Ono što je po meni jedan od problema laboratorija je zasigurno medij...ovdje sam pronašla meni najzanimljiviji dio: 
http://www.zdrav-zivot.com.hr/index.php?cat=laboratorijski_postupci_u_ivf___u

"Zigota kao i oocita ima razmjerno malu potrošnju kisika i malu potrošnju glukoze, a najveći sklonost ima prema piruvatu i laktatu. Ipak, ne treba zanemariti glukozu jer preimplantacijski embrij troši glukozu, ali manje nego piruvat. Ovo je vidljivo i iz analize sadržaja jajovoda u kojem su koncentracije piruvata i laktata relativno više, a glukoze relativno niže nego u maternici.Kako se nastavlja razvoj embrija, potrebe za energijom postaju sve veće. Embrij se dijeli, povećava se sinteza proteina, uz ostale izvore energije povećava se i potrošnja glukoze i kisika. U trenutku kada se embrij razvije do blastociste, naglo se povećava potrošnja glukoze i kisika, što je vidljivo i iz koncentracije glukoze u maternici koja je 6 x veća nego u jajovodu. Zbog tih razloga jasno je da se sastav medija tijekom kulture gameta i embrija mora mijenjati. Sastav medija mora pratiti zahtjeve embrija koji se mijenjaju ovisno o stadiju razvoja. Optimalni uvjeti razvoja ranog preimplantacijskog embrija ne odgovaraju optimalnim uvjetima za razvoj blastociste i obratno, zbog čega rješenje treba potražiti u upotrebi različitih medija za različite stadije razvoja preimplantacijskog embrija."

----------


## CERES

Natalina, ako je punkcija bila u subotu, a transfer u poned. to je onda  definitivno drugi dan, ( punkicija je nulti dan), točno tako je i meni bilo. Transfer drugi dan se stvarno rijeđe prakticira i baš me to čudi da su išli na to ( ipak su  ti se oplodile sve tri j.s. ).
Žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka. Ovo za povezanost ranog transfera i vanmaterične je nažalost točno, ima dosta objavljenih studija o tome.
Meni je ovo bila prva stimulacija i prvi  embrij  uopće i bila sam sretna da sam došla do transfera, ali kad sam počela istraživati o tome ( možda bi bilo bolje da nisam), na kraju( nakon negativne bete) sam osjetila olakšanje u smislu  da nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija tog tipa.
Za ubuduće  sam sigurna da neću pristati na transfer prije petog dana, pa makar riskirala da mi nemaju što vratiti.
Reš će me poslati k vragu kad mu dođem sa svojim zahtjevima!

----------


## Marnie

cure, molim, vas ovo je topic potpomognuta u Sloveniji i malo ste otišle off topic, pa ako želite dalje raspravljati zašto je bolje 3. dan ili 5. otvorite poseban topic. Ovo je počelo s pitanjem zašto dr. Reš radi samo transfere 3. dp, ali smo to apsolvirali i utvrdili da je počeo raditi i 5. dan na sreću cura koje idu tamo.

----------


## hibiskus

> ….vezano uz transfer 3. ili 5. dan...
> [FONT=Tahoma]Na zadnjem postupku dobili smo 3 js i sve tri su se oplodile. Punkcija je bila u subotu oko podneva, a transfer u ponedjeljak ujutro. Ako računamo punkciju kao nulti dan, ne znam da li to uopće možemo nazvati 3. danom, mada je dr. tako rekao...rezultat je vanmaternična s zdravim embrijem koji je imao pozitivne otkucaje srca. Mučilo me pitanje povezanosti ranog transfera i vanmaternične... Neki će reći da možda jednostavno nisam imala sreće...ali po meni transfer je bio prerano i embrio je otplutao tamo gdje su mu za taj stadij uvjeti bili povoljniji...u jajovod...



evo dok ste jos off samo da nadodam. 
natalina imala sam isti slucaj punkcije u subotu, a transfer u ponedjeljak (utorak je bio neki praznik) od 3 oplodjene j.s. samo jedna je bila perspektivna i nisu htjeli riskirati do srijede, kao mozda ne bi prezivjela do 4. ili 5. dana... evo ta mala jajna stanica sada prolazi sistematski za upis u skolu...

tako da, mozemo mi nagadjat koliko god hocemo sto je bolje, ali kad se stvari dobro posloze, embrij vracen 2. dan nakon punkcije moze donijeti puno srece i veselja u vase zivote.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svi oni koji su pratili moju priču o povišenom estradiolu... i prpremi za Maribor sljedi nastavak....danas sam dobila nalaze i ustvari uopće mi nije bio povišen sestra Jasne je valjda mislila da se radi o drugim mjernim jedinicama, nažalost to se događa kada se sporazumjevamo samo preko poruka na mobitelu a ne možeš nikog zvat jer je vikend i ispitat stvar do kraja, ovako smo prepušteni sami sebi. Žao mi je jer možda drugi ciklus mi FSH neće biti ovako dobar pa neću ni moći u stimulaciju, baš sam ljuta.

----------


## Natalina

*hibiskus* upravo zbog svih onih kojima je uspjelo sam i napisala zadnju rečenicu koju nažalost nisi citirala:
_Neki imaju više sreće, sve to može i ne mora značiti, ali kod mene se eto to tako posložilo...
_
...iskustvo oblikuje naše mišljenje, a s obzirom da su naša iskustva suprotna nije nikakvo čudo da su i naša mišljenja različita...

----------


## hibiskus

> *hibiskus* upravo zbog svih onih kojima je uspjelo sam i napisala zadnju rečenicu koju nažalost nisi citirala:
> _Neki imaju više sreće, sve to može i ne mora značiti, ali kod mene se eto to tako posložilo...
> _
> ...iskustvo oblikuje naše mišljenje, a s obzirom da su naša iskustva suprotna nije nikakvo čudo da su i naša mišljenja različita...



isla sam kratiti dug citat, pa je ispalo da sam odrezala bas na toj recenici, a procitala sam cijeli post i jako mi je zao zbog tvog iskustva.
da, iskustva su razlicita, a svoje sam iznijela samo zato sto se javila negativna "struja" za 3.dan et. 
ne treba dici ruke od svega jer nisu blastociste i htjela sam pokazati svojim primjerom da i na 2.dan et moze biti velika beta i malo uliti nade curama koje cekaju betu a imale su 3. dan et.

natalina zelim ti puno srece u drugom pokusaju  :Smile:

----------


## hibiskus

> Svi oni koji su pratili moju priču o povišenom estradiolu... i prpremi za Maribor sljedi nastavak....danas sam dobila nalaze i ustvari uopće mi nije bio povišen sestra Jasne je valjda mislila da se radi o drugim mjernim jedinicama, nažalost to se događa kada se sporazumjevamo samo preko poruka na mobitelu a ne možeš nikog zvat jer je vikend i ispitat stvar do kraja, ovako smo prepušteni sami seb.


mali mimi napisala sam ti da sam imala identicno iskustvo prosli ciklus. svoj sam nalaz u att zalijepila za mail i sestra jasna je vidjela koje su mjerne jedinice i bez obzira je rekla da je to previsoko i da treba biti najvise 50-60.

estradiol je bio 230pmol/L 
a ref. vrijednost 46-607pmol/L

i svejedno je rekla da je los nalaz.

----------


## taca70

Mali Mimi, i mislila sam da je to ali sve nam je to skola.U Slo je vjerojatno uobicajeno da su nalazi estradiola u pg/ml.

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi, to je baš koma, nadam se da će ti idući ciklus biti dobar i da će biti bolja komunikacija s Mb.

----------


## Natalina

Hvala  :Kiss:  jer uskoro ću trebat i sreće i vaše čarobne vibre za uspjeh u MB  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

*Mali Mimi*, koma, hvala na upozorenju curama, stvarno treba xy puta provjeravati.

A propos off topic 3 day versus 5 day, mislim da je to vezano za Potpomognutom u Sloveniji, tj. to je nekim ljudima i razlog zašto se odlučuju ići u Maribor - da imaju realnu šansu dogurati do blastociste pa nekako ne smatram da je razgovor o stvarnim benefitima 3 day versus 5 day off topic, pogotovo onima koji su zabrinuti vis-a-vis blizanačkih trudnoća i sl... Po meni, off topic je više ovo vibranje sretno i sl., to su moderatori prije bili upozoravali, ali po meni nema šanse da se malo i ne zavibra na grupnom topicu jer je to human nature, ali sad sam pak ja off topic.

*Natalina*, hvala na linku!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo sad dobila i mail od sestre Jasne i rekla je kako su dobili direktivu da ne smiju puštati u postupak ako je estradiol preko 50 ?
Napisala sam joj još jednom i naglasila da se očito radi o drugim mjernim jedinicama i kako je u ovim mojim  nalaz blizu *donje* granice, a daleko je od previsokog i kako bi to svakako trebali uvažiti (postojanje različitih mjernih jedinica).
Stvarno se osjećam ko da ja pričam španjolski pa me ne razumiju!
Nadam se samo da me idući put neće potrefiti vikend pa da lijepo u njihovom labu izvadim krv!

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi, baš mi je žao ako ti je e2 bio ispod 50, a oni su krivo shvatili  :Sad: . Istina, bolje je kod njih vaditi krv, ali se onda pripremi da budeš cijeli dan tamo, jer krv vade u jutro, a nalazi su oko 14 sati. To se nama dogodilo, a ja mislila da ću se vratiti do 12 na posao i na kraju smo i mm i ja za taj dan uzeli godišnji.

----------


## GIZMOS

> mali mimi napisala sam ti da sam imala identicno iskustvo prosli ciklus. svoj sam nalaz u att zalijepila za mail i sestra jasna je vidjela koje su mjerne jedinice i bez obzira je rekla da je to previsoko i da treba biti najvise 50-60.
> 
> estradiol je bio 230pmol/L 
> a ref. vrijednost 46-607pmol/L
> 
> i svejedno je rekla da je los nalaz.


A moj je bio 257.0 pmol/L  (ref.46-607)i nitko mi ništa nije rekao (a vjerojatno nisu ni gledali) i na 2 uzv su našli cistu od 13 mm. Ja sam, čini se rekorderka među vama...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gizmos pa možda ti je i zbog ciste bila loše reakcija na stimulaciju jer kažu da onda "pojede" hormone

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne znam, kad sam bila na kontrolnom uzv bio je dr.V i ciste nije bilo. Za 9 dana je već došla iz "nevidljivog" na 13 mm. Imam ja inače i FSH oko 9-10 pa je vjerovatno i to! Prije godinu dana je FSH u više navrata bio oko 5-6, a onda je krenula priča s endometriozom i cistama i sve se preokrenulo...

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, meni je jedan postupak prekinut 7.dc nakon 20 menopura zbog ciste od 5cm.Nisam sigurna da li je ova tvoja jako znacajna ali sigurno je djelovala na konacni rezultat.Mislim do 2cm da se tolerira.

----------


## GIZMOS

Pitala sam ja odmah doktoricu što ćemo s tom cistom ali ona je rekla da je još uvijek zanemariva...A s druge strane kad mi je prije laparo uočen endometriom imao je 3 cm i u roku od 2 mjeseca porastao na 5, a još se uz nju pojavio i jedan manji od 2cm. Nadam se samo da se neće ponoviti scenarij jer još uvijek osječam bolove i "utrnulost" u lijevoj preponi (posljedica laparoskopije) i nikako se ne osječam za novu operaciju...Primjetila sam da je najbolje ne znati ništa jer se odmah nasekiram, a to nikako nije dobro...

Usput, sestra J. mi je za vrijeme boravka u Mb napisala ovo: _Vi morate biti borac-strah zaustavlja proces rasta i kod nas žena se 3 mjeseca prije u tjelu doluči npr. u januaru 2010 se je dolučilo koliko folikula če početi rasti u aprilu-kod spontanog ciklusa prvih nekoliko dana svi počnu onda poraste od njih jedan.Ako stimuliraš isto-svi počnu ali porastu 1-2-3-5-10 različito._
Nisam to znala prije postupka i kad mi je to napisala počela sam vrtiti film unatrag da se prisjetim koliko sam "kvalitetno živjela" u to vrijeme i jesam li ja sama mogla utjecati na situaciju. Vjerojatno nisam, jer sam taman u to vrijeme operirana i mučilo me štošta. Ma možda i nema nikakve veze, možda je stvarno u pitanju loša kvaliteta jajne stanice, smanjene rezerve ili jednostavno loša sreća. Više ću znati nakon idućeg postupka (kakav će tada biti odgovor jajnika)

----------


## acitam

Danas, 11 dnt debeli minus na testu, a počela sam nešto i brljaviti, tako da i ovaj put završava kao i prethodnih 11. A šta se može! I ponosna sam na sebe jer ni jedna suza nije kanula. Svima ostalima neka priča drugačije završi.

----------


## tigrical

> Danas, 11 dnt debeli minus na testu, a počela sam nešto i brljaviti, tako da i ovaj put završava kao i prethodnih 11. A šta se može! I ponosna sam na sebe jer ni jedna suza nije kanula. Svima ostalima neka priča drugačije završi.


Kako te razumijem...  :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

> Danas, 11 dnt debeli minus na testu, a počela sam nešto i brljaviti, tako da i ovaj put završava kao i prethodnih 11. A šta se može! I ponosna sam na sebe jer ni jedna suza nije kanula. Svima ostalima neka priča drugačije završi.


Sada bi najrađe opsovala...ali ne smijem  :Cool: . A baš mi je žao, jako mi je žao zbog tebe. I nije fer! Ma sve neke tužne vijesti ovih dana...Srela sam i jednu curu što je bila samnom u Mb i ni njoj nije uspijelo unatoč lijepim blasticama. Baš tužno...

----------


## sandric

U pravu si Gizmos ovih dana sve nekakve tužne vjesti. Nema ništa da oraspoloži ni sekund.
Cure žao mi je zbog svega, skupite snage za dalje.
Kad čitam redove Male Mimi kako kuburi sa svojim estradiolom imam osjećaj da ja neću nikad ni otići do MB. Bože koliko sitnica i prepreka do cilja, prvo sam mislila da je najbitnije preživjeti godinu dana čekanja do postupka a sad sam shvatila da je to najmanja stvar i da je vrlo lako moguće da ostaneš kod kuće. Ja imam prvu stepenicu što su me prebacili iz maja u jun. Ma grozno se osjećam a vidim da smo sve nešto u tački.
Napišite mi da li bi i ja trebala raditi kakve nalaze prije odlaska u MB ili će meni sve to raditi tamo kad odem? Znam da trebam odraditi kontrolni uzv prije gonala ili menopura ali trebam li šta prije? Kakav li je moj FSH, estradiol i ostalo već šta ne znam ni nabrojati jer sam to radila prije godinu dana i prije odlaska na konsultacije. I došla sam do zaključka da mi je najbolje kad ništa NEZNAM! Sve što si upućeniji sve te više strah, do juče nisam znala ni šta su blastice 5 dan a sad vjećam kako ću i šta ću ja kad dođem na transfer. I definitivno najbolje je kad je glava prazna kao što mi je bilo prošle godine u ovo doba. Mislila sam da je izbor klinike najbitniji i odlaskom u MB zatvorila knjigu. Ali poslednijh 2 mjeseca sam načisto skrenula. I znači s obzirom da će moj ciklus biti oko 31.05. znači li to da se svi moji hormoni kontrolišu kad odem tamo i za vrijeme boravka? :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

ne, ne, mislim da uopće ne kontroliraju više hormone osim ako imaju kakvu potrebu il sumnju. Mislim da ti to oni ne rade po defaultu.... Cure koje su vadile estradiol su morale zbog svoje povijesti bolesti, rekla bih, ne zato što se to inače gore u Mb radi..... na početku postupka. 

I cure koje bez kontracepcije idu u postupak, samo sa supresijom decapeptyl, e one isto moraju vaditi estradiol, rekla bih...

----------


## Marnie

sandric, s obzirom na tvoje godine i PCOS pretpostavljam da ideš na dugi protokol? Ako je tako onda ti nećeš trebati vaditi FSH i estradiol da bi ušla u stimulaciju, to je samo za nas koje smo u kratkim protokolima. I ne brini se, nije baš tako teško ući u postupak u MB, Mali Mimi jednostavno nije imala sreće radi te loše komunakcije od strane Maribora, a što je opet najveći minus nama s kratkim protokolima, jer se nama moraju pratiti hormoni, UZV 2. ili 3. dan itd., pa treba dosta toga iskomunicirati, a teško je do njih uvijek doći na vrijeme. Ja recimo, nisam imala nikakvih problema i za čas bi dobila odgovore.

----------


## GIZMOS

Sandric, ja ti ne bi savjetovala da sada radiš bilo što od pretraga jer od brige bi se samo stvari mogle zakomlicirati. Mene prije Mb uhvatila panika najprije zbog kontracepcije, pa sam brzo išla raditi krvnu sliku i koagulogram da se uvjerim da je sve u redu, pa je prepona počela boljeti jače (bolila je jače do trenutka kada mi je doktor rekao da nema veze sa žilama nego vjerojatno sa živcem i da ne brinem) pa sam brzo išla na uzv i usput saznala da imam na bubrezima dosta velike kamence i cistu bartolinijeve žljezde, pa sam jurila u Zg raditi još neke pretrage, pa me mučilo što mi je TSH povišen i svašta nešto...Hoću reči da sam se samo iscrpila umjesto da sam u miru čekala postupak a rezultat svega toga je bila samo veća sekirancija i neprospavane noći, a nisam bila nimalo pametnija ni nakon svega toga...Pokušaj se samo smiriti i neka sve ide svojim tokom...

----------


## Francesca

na žalost, nije mi pomogla ni blastica, ni 5 dan transfera - test je pokazao minus...

----------


## kiša

> na žalost, nije mi pomogla ni blastica, ni 5 dan transfera - test je pokazao minus...


Fran što reći, plači plači plači pa će brže proći, znam da te sad ništa ne može utješiti,  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Francesca, užasno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se, brzo se oporavi od tuge i u daljnje pobjede  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

> Francesca, užasno mi je žao  Drži se, brzo se oporavi od tuge i u daljnje pobjede .


X.

----------


## tigrical

*Francesca*, žao mi je

----------


## loks

*acitam i Francesca* ove vaše vijesti su me  :Crying or Very sad: ...točno znam kako se osjećate i točno znam kako vam u ovom trenu nitko i ništa ne može pomoć...samo vrijeme treba proći...

----------


## Mali Mimi

acitam baš mi je žao pogotovo kad čitam 11 postupak u potpisu i ovo ti je 12 mogu misliti koliko ti se muke nakupilo :Sad: 
I Francesca naravno i za tebe mi je žao i nadam se da će tuga brzo proći :Love: .

A za ovu raspravu što je bolje znati ili ne znati neke stvari, ja znam da se nasekiramo sa hrpom informacija koje nam i ne moraju pomoći, ali ovaj moj slučaj sa estradiolom sad mi je definitvno lakše kad znam da mi nije previsok kao što mi je sestra Jasna rekla. Već sam pretraživala internet kako da si ga snizim pa da mogu drugi ciklus u postupak, a sad znam da mi je dobar i da ne moram ništa raditi nego se opustiti i čekati.

----------


## karla 1980

*acitam* i *Francesca* strašno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  *GIZMOS*  :Crying or Very sad: 

Evo da se i ja javim nakon dosta vremena i da uletim u travanjski vlakić!
Nakon još jednog postupka u Mariboru (punktirano 16 js, dobili 9 blastica, 2 vratili a 7 zamrznuli) danas je 13. dnt i beta je 432,7 . Betu ponovo vadim u subotu i nadamo se da će lijepo rasti. Sretni smo jako ali i u velikom strahu da li će sve biti u redu.

Svima koje ste pred postupkom, u postupku ili u čekanju bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh i lijepe bete. 
 :Kiss:  vas sve.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajde super nek nas netko i obraduje :Very Happy: čestitam Karla

----------


## sandric

Marnie, ja sam na kontracepciji od 19.04.-26.05. pa onda krećem sa decapeptilom i gonalima ili menopurima, valjda je to dugi protokol nemam pojma. Gizmos hvala na podršci, najpamentije mi je da ništa ne kontrolišem, što manje znam manje ću se nervirati. U pravu si sa svojim poređenjem jer si se ti baš smorila i nervirala oko svojih priprema za postupak i nažalost završilo je tako. Ali sledeći put će biti bolje sigurno, malo se odmori pa skupi ponovo snagu za dalje. Šta vi mislite da li previše stresa tokom primanja decapeptila i gonala može izazvati lošu reakciju na stimulaciju? Konkretno, radim kancelarijski posao koji je pod pritiskom svih 8h, rad sa strankama koje su vječito nadrndane a ja zatrpana do grla, loša organizacija posla koga ima i previše i da je sve ok. Ja kao osoba sam sklona stresu jer ne mogu da funkcionišem u takvoj okolini 8h a da sam hladnokrvna pa razmišljam da se povučem na bolovanje kad krenem sa decapeptilom, ako to sve može uticati na reakciju na stimulaciju? 
Karla 1980  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Karla 1980 čestitam od sveg srca!! Ajde da si malo razveselila ovaj slovenski topic  :Smile: !!
sandric, to ti je dugi protokol i nemoj vaditi nikakve hormone, kako ti je i Gizmos rekla, nema smisla. A što se tiče toga da li stres utječe na razvoj folikula, mislim da to nema nikakve veze. Ali možda netko ima boljeg iskustva od mene.

----------


## tigrical

*Karla 1980*

----------


## mare41

Karla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

Karla čestitam od srca!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Karla bravo draga moja za prekrasnu betu. Čestitam od srca.

----------


## sali

*acitam i  Franceska*  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Karla 1980* čestitam od srca na prekrsnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Hej Sali oko kojeg datuma si ti u lJubljani. Ja sam 10.5 u Ljubljani na konzultacijama.

----------


## sali

CorinaII mi smo obavili konzultacije u 3 mj. Doktor je rekao da dođem 5 DC tako da bi po mojoj računici to bilo oko 18.05. Izgleda da se ipak nećemo vidjeti u Deželi.
Želim ti puno sreće na konzultacijama :Smile:

----------


## Francesca

Karla čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Karla1980, moje čestitke još jednom! Bile smo skupa na punkciji a nismo znale jedna za drugu i baš mi je žao da se nismo imale priliku bolje poznati, ali zato su se naši MM brzinski snašli i izmjenili brojeve...
Sandrić ja ne znam da li to ima ikakve veze jer nisam proučavala, ali meni je sestra Jasna u 3-4 mailova napisala da ako se ne smirim da ću sa svojim strahom i brigom zaustaviti rast folikula. Možda je ona to samo govorila da se smirim, a možda je to baš tako. Svima nam je poznato da je stres zaslužan za štošta u našem organizmu (razne bolesti, poremečaje itd.)..., a da li je to baš povezano sa našom reakcijom-ne znam. Nadam se da je bila barem mrvicu u pravo i da ću idući put biti opuštenija u postupku i da će i odgovor organizma biti bolji!

----------


## sbonetic

*Karla čestitama draga!!!*

----------


## loks

Karla čestitam  :Very Happy:  kako si nam uljepšala vikend!

----------


## rozalija

Gizmos, acitam, žao mi je cure moje.Držite se stižu ubrzo i vaše bebice.

----------


## vinalina

Karla1980 *ČESTITAM!!!* Želim ti 8 urednih i mirnih mjeseci...

----------


## hello kitty

bok! novi sam član ,pa vas na početku sve srdačno pozdravljam.

----------


## Marnie

dobro došla hello kitty i želim da što prije javiš jedan plusić na ovom topicu  :Smile:

----------


## loks

hello hello kitty, dobro nam došla i što prije otišla  :Laughing: , ne jer te ne želimo ovdi naravno nego znaš i sama zašto  :Yes: ...

----------


## aleksandraj

> *acitam i Franceska* 
> *Karla 1980* čestitam od srca na prekrsnoj beti


 
potpisujem

----------


## arnea76

GIZMOS  :Crying or Very sad: žao mi je, zaista :Sad: 
Karla, čestitam od srca, neka beta samo raste...
Svim curama puno sreće za dalje koje su u postupku :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*KARLA1980* bas si sretna!!Cestitam!!!

----------


## karla 1980

Puuuuno vam hvala na lijepim željama, jučer (15. dnt) beta je 914 i za 14 dana 1.  UZV, nadamo se da će biti sve u redu.  :Kiss:  svima.

----------


## loks

kako lipa beta...čestitam draga i maštam kako to mora biti lipi osjećaj!!!

----------


## hello kitty

zna li netko curke ,ako je nedavno bio kor Reša kakva je situacija, koliko nse čeka na prve konzultacije

----------


## loks

kod Reša čekaš nekih 7-14 dana za konzultacije, barem smo mi tako. a u postupak ulaziš već slijedeći ciklus...expressno!

----------


## hello kitty

ok ,hvala puno,još nisam odlučila što ću jer upravo čekam betu.

----------


## anaea40

Karla 1980, čestitam na lijepoj beti i želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja. Da li se sada u Mb ne čeka više dugo za ponovni postupak? Ti si brzo ponovno došla na red?

----------


## loks

> ok ,hvala puno,još nisam odlučila što ću jer upravo čekam betu.


navijam da ti Reš ne trebao  :Yes: !!!

----------


## hello kitty

hvala loks, ali ne nadam se puno.reci mi znaš li radi li preko ljeta ,7,8, mjesec dr.Reš?

----------


## tigrical

> hvala loks, ali ne nadam se puno.reci mi znaš li radi li preko ljeta ,7,8, mjesec dr.Reš?


Radi, ali uzme 3 tjedna godišnjeg

----------


## loks

3 tjedna u 8 mjesecu ne radi, barem prošle godine je tako bilo

----------


## hello kitty

thanks loks,puno si mi pomogla,otišla bi na konzultacije pa nije zgoreg čuti i tuđe mišljenje.ionako ću do bake pa usput da vidim i njega.
ispravak:drugo mišljenje

----------


## loks

ok hello kitty, ako te šta još interesira možeš slobodno na pp!

----------


## marta26

molim: ako netko pouzdano zna, da li se termin u mb moze prebaciti na nekoga drugoga??

----------


## gargamelica

Moja prija je pokušala ali nije uspila prebacit na drugog pa joj je propalo  :Sad:

----------


## Maxime

marta 26, po 1059 ponavljam da se termini u mariboru nemogu medjusobno prebacivati jer se to radilo u proslosti i nastao je kaos.
za otkazivanje/prebacivanje termina obavezno kontaktirati sestru Jasnu ili sestru Mariju!

----------


## rozalija

Kada smo prošle godine u 3 mjesecu bili na konzultacijama u Mariboru pitali smo dr da li možemo dobiti raniji termin ukoliko neko od nama poznatih otkaže termin koji je dogovoren prije našeg dr. V je nam je rekoa ipak da ima dosta žena u postupku koje imaju oko 42,43 godine i čije zalihe jajnih stanica se smanjuju pa onda u situacijama kada im neko otkaže termin tada se prednost daje tim ženama a ne ženama do 40 godina.

Ipak korektno bi bilo da ti što prije zovneš Maribor i da otkažeš dogovoren postupak, jer će možda taj datum nekome puno značiti.

----------


## marta26

naravno da cu im javiti, hvala curke, inadam se da cu usreciti koju zenicu i donijeti joj plusek :Smile:  pozdrav!

----------


## Kate 27

U Maribor sam poslala mail  u kojem ih molim dogovor za konzultacije. Prošlo je gotovo mjesec dana, a odgovora nema.  Zovem gotovo svaki dan = zauzeće! Zna li netko koliko im dugo treba da odgovore na mail i dogovaraju li konzultacije na taj način?

----------


## dudadudaduda

Kate 27 ja mislim da ti je bolje da ih zoveš tel. ja sam tako ugovorila konz. budi uporna .Ja još malo pa idem na konz. 24.5.

----------


## ciklama1

Kate probaj da zoves od 14.25 pa nadalje. Inace, ja sam poslala dokumentaciju  04.02.2010. Potrvrdili su prijem papira 03.03. a 28.04. mi je stiglo pismo da sam  planirana za postupak u 02.2011. Nazalost to je za mene cekanje od GODINU dana. Eto, mozda neko bude bolje srece.

Srecno svima

----------


## Kadauna

> Kate probaj da zoves od 14.25 pa nadalje. Inace, ja sam poslala dokumentaciju  04.02.2010. Potrvrdili su prijem papira 03.03. a 28.04. mi je stiglo pismo da sam  planirana za postupak u 02.2011. Nazalost to je za mene cekanje od GODINU dana. Eto, mozda neko bude bolje srece.
> 
> Srecno svima


Znači ipak nije još skraćeno vrijeme čekanja u Mb, dobro je i to znati. 

Gdje su nam cure koje idu u 05/2010 u postupak? Zar nemamo nikoga tko je sad u svibnju u Mb?

----------


## sbonetic

ja sam sada u postuoku u Mb ali me je toliko strah da ne želim ništa pisati....strah me ponovnog neuspjeha!

----------


## ina33

Sbonetic, s tobom sam u mislima i želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta, pisala, nepisala, nekima paše da tijekom postupka ne pišu, učini onako kako ti paše. Sad si u najboljim mogućim rukama, a sve drugo... u ruke Božje ili ovisno o sreći  :Heart: !

----------


## ivica_k

> ja sam sada u postuoku u Mb ali me je toliko strah da ne želim ništa pisati....strah me ponovnog neuspjeha!


sretno draga! :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

sretno...ma svima

----------


## loks

> U Maribor sam poslala mail u kojem ih molim dogovor za konzultacije. Prošlo je gotovo mjesec dana, a odgovora nema. Zovem gotovo svaki dan = zauzeće! Zna li netko koliko im dugo treba da odgovore na mail i dogovaraju li konzultacije na taj način?


i ja sam poslala 3 maila za zamolbom da mi zakažu termin i moj dojam je da ne doživljavaju i nemaju praksu preko maila dogovarati termine. isto iskustvo ima i neka moja frendica. nakon što odgovore nisam dobila zvala sam na broj za samoplačnike i dogovorila termin. trebaš bit uporna, par dana za redom između 14,30 i 15,30 i dobit ćeš sigurno. zvala sam početkom 3.mjeseca termin dobila 19.04. i u postupak ulazimo u 12.2010. po mojoj priči smanjilo se čekanje za 2 mjeseca, a sad ne zna, vidim da neke cure kažu da ipak nije. možeš im dokumentaciju poslati i poštom. oni ti poštom vrate obavijest da su primili dokumentaciju i termin za konzultacije i tada na konz dogovorite mjesec i godinu kada ulazite u postupak. to je koliko ja znam tako, nisam baš super iskusna za Mb jer smo tek konz obavili...nadam se da sam pomogla!

----------


## sbonetic

*kadauna* ne mogu ti poslat poruku pun ti je inbox!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sbonetic sretno, baš sam razmišljala o tebi ovih dana, javi se poslije punkcije/transfera :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma skratilo se čekanje, moj bratić je posalo papire u 11 mj. i sad su im rekli da planiraju postupak u 9, ja sam poslala u 7 mj. pa sam mogla sada biti u 5 na redu da nije bilo onog sa hormonima

----------


## sbonetic

I ja sam poslala krajem sedmog pa su mi poslali termin u šestoma mjesecu, i nakon tog termina pitali me da li hoću u petom mjesecu šta sam ja i pristala!

----------


## Aurora*

> Kate 27 ja mislim da ti je bolje da ih zoveš tel. ja sam tako ugovorila konz. budi uporna .Ja još malo pa idem na konz. 24.5.


I ja imam termin za konzultacije 24.5.! U Novoj vasi, poslijepodne, pa se mozda i sretnemo?

A za termin sam takodjer zvala telefonom i dobila ih iz jedno 3. pokusaja. Cini se da je to ipak najbolji nacin za dogovor (ako ne i jedini).

----------


## dudadudaduda

Aurora onda ćemo se sigurno vidjeti ,i ja idem u Novoj Vasi poslijepodne u pola sedam.A kad ti moraš biti tamo?A kad su ti rekli da češ ići u postupak? Meni su rekli da planiraju postupak u septembru.

----------


## karla 1980

*sbonetic* SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora onda ćemo se sigurno vidjeti ,i ja idem u Novoj Vasi poslijepodne u pola sedam.A kad ti moraš biti tamo?A kad su ti rekli da češ ići u postupak? Meni su rekli da planiraju postupak u septembru.


Izmedju pet i sest. Nas postupak je takodjer planiran za septembar.  :Smile:

----------


## ciklama1

Ja sam bila na konsultacijama u Beogradu kod dr Vlaisavljevića i pre Maribora ću imati postupak krajem maja koji će voditi dr VV. Nadam se da mi MA neće ni trebati, ali...zašto je meni zakazano na godinu dana? :Sad:

----------


## nirvana

ciklama1 i ja sam dobila termin za 02/11 a poslala sam dokumentaciju sredinom prvog mjeseca. Nadala sam se isto kraćem čekanju ali što je tu je. Dočekat ćemo i to.

----------


## Kate 27

Hvala svima na odgovoru, naravno da ću biti uporna. Danas ću probati nazvati i taj broj za samoplačnike.

----------


## Kate 27

Ups, pa taj broj i zovem! Uglavnom i danas sjedim na telefonu.

----------


## loks

sretno Kate27, da ih što prije dobiješ pa možda uđeš i ti u vlakić koji kreće u 12.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

moja beta je nula  :Crying or Very sad: . Eto, ni Mb mi nije u ovom pokušaju donio što sam tako slino željela  :Sad: .

----------


## mare41

Marnie  :Crying or Very sad: , jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

Marnie, uistinu mi je jako žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za idući pokušaj i uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## nina1

Marnie, žao mi je  :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> Marnie, uistinu mi je jako žao 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za idući pokušaj i uspjeh


X

----------


## rozalija

> Marnie, uistinu mi je jako žao 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za idući pokušaj i uspjeh


Žao mi je draga. Drži se  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## loks

Marnie šmrc, šmrc...jako mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## mare41

Drage cure, kopiram ovdje link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...litvice!/page2,  ako je neko zainteresiran, nek se nadopiše.

----------


## Marnie

hvala cure od srca.

----------


## ciklama1

Marnie žao mi je, biće.

Nirvana ako ne budemo trudne do 02.2011. neka bude tada

----------


## aleksandraj

> Marnie, uistinu mi je jako žao 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za idući pokušaj i uspjeh


 
 :Heart:

----------


## sali

*Marnie*, žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## corinaII

Marnie žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*Marnie* žao mi je draga  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hibiskus

marnie, bas sam navijala za tvoju betu...
zao mi je

----------


## zeljana

Ja sam cekala 2 mjeseca, poslije mejla i onda mjesec za prve kosultacije, a sad me iznenadise mejlom da ulazim u postupak (od konsultacija do postupka 2 mjeseca), ......bas sam u frci jer ne razumjem mejl pa pokusavam na ovim stranicama da nadjem odgovor..

----------


## anaea40

Marnie, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## zeljana

Pomoc cure,
Prvo imam problema sa registracijom...pa se nadam da ce ova poruka konacno biti objavljena. Dobila sam mejl od sestre u Mariboru koji mi je nejasan. 
Ono sto mi je posebno nejasno je kad treba da idem u Mb i kad treba da pocnem da pijem tablete? Molim vasu strucnu pomoc:
*2 dan menstrualnog ciklusa bi trebali napraviti vag.ultrazvuk i vaditi krv za FSH i estradiol ,
nalaze nam javite po mejlu i po telefonu 
Ako dobijete menstruaciju u petak napraavite nalaze u subotu i posaljite na ovaj mejl i posa-
ljite poruku i na moj mobi               
Ako cete na startu doci u MB se moramo vidjeti najkasnije 3 dan ali vam priporucujem da napravite 
krvne pretrage kod vas ako je 2 dan subota ili petak(naravno ako dobijete nalaze isti dan).
Za terapiju cete trebati oko40 amp Merionala ili 
Menopura a CTX amp čete kupiti kod nas u ljekarni
Kod nas na UZ kontroli bi morali biti 6 dan uzimanja Menopura.*
to su citati iz mejla!
Ja cu nalaze raditi kod kuce, javiti im mejlom...ali ljudi moram znati unaprijed da li idem tamo treci dan men. ili kad...gdje kupujem tablete...kad pocinjem piti. I ja i muz moramo unaprijed traziti slobodne dane a imamo voznju do Mb nekih 6/7 sati autom.
Ovaj mejl mi je totalno nejasan, ja sam inace u tom nekom brzem postupku, nisam pila tablete za kontracepciju. Nakon sto javim rezultate nalaza...kada da planiram MB. Ljudi pomozite, jer dobicu za 3/4/ dana...
HVALA svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnie :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical draga moja baš mi je žao................... :Heart:

----------


## micek

Curke pozdrav, marnie jako mi je žao za negativnu betu
Imam jedno pitanje, 17.05. imam dogovorene konzultacije u Mb pa bih Vas molila ako mi mžete reći gdje to točno idem tamo i šta će nam raditi te koliko novaca nam otprilike treba! Inače imamo dogovoren postupak za 10 mjesec

----------


## Marnie

*zeljana,* ti si u takozvanom kratkom protokolu (a ne brzom  :Smile: ). Ja sam dobila isiti takav mail i ostala zbunjena, pa sam tražila pojašnjenje. Uglavnom kada dobiješ menstruaciju 2. dan ciklusa vadiš FSH i E2 i obavezno radiš UZV. E sad, nalaze možeš napraviti kod sebe kao i UZV, ali obavezno kod nekog MPO doktora, jer će se tada vidjeti broj antralnih folikula i da li imaš neku cistu. Sve to moraš javiti mailom ili SMS-om sestri koja će proslijediti dr. i onda će ti odgovoriti kada da kreneš s terapijom. Međutim, prema osobnom iskustvu, preporučam ti da ipak taj 2. dan ciklusa odeš u Mb da ti tamo izvade nalaz i naprave UZV, jer će tako dr. najbolje odrediti kada i s koliko Menopura startaš (vjerojatno ćeš početi 3. dc). Čim dobiješ m 1. dc javi telefonom ili mailom ako budeš htjela ići u Mb da te sestra može naručiti za taj 2. dan. Za vaditi nalaz u MB moraš doći tamo do 10 u jutro, ali i tako će ti sestra reći u koliko sati te je naručila. Ako m dobiješ u petak tada nalaz ipak moraš vaditi kod nas (možeš čak i taj 1. dc-tako su i meni bili rekli), jer u Mb laboratorij ne radi subotom. U tom slučaju sestra će te naručiti za UZV u subotu ili nedjelju, ali vjerojatno rano u jutro, pa ćete morati krenuti dan ranije u Mb budući da vam je daleko. Pripremite se da ćete imati više UZV-a (prvi idući je 6. dan od početka uzimanja Menopura), a možda će biti da i mrate doći dan za danom (tako je meni bilo), jer je to tako kod tih kratkih protokola. Menopure kupiš kod sebe kako ti je sestra i napisala, a supresiju (CTX) će ti dr. kada dođeš taj 2. ili 3. dc na UZV dati recep i kupiti ćeš u ljekarni koja je bilzu bolnice, pa pripremi EUR za to.
Nadam se da sam ti pomogla i želim ti sreću u postupku!

----------


## Marnie

> Curke pozdrav, marnie jako mi je žao za negativnu betu
> Imam jedno pitanje, 17.05. imam dogovorene konzultacije u Mb pa bih Vas molila ako mi mžete reći gdje to točno idem tamo i šta će nam raditi te koliko novaca nam otprilike treba! Inače imamo dogovoren postupak za 10 mjesec


hvala micek. Konzultacije dr. V radi u ambulanti u Novoj Vasi, Proleterskih brigada (zaboravila sam točan broj, ali imaš na početku ovog topica sve) gdje on prima privatno. Na konzultacijama dr. pregleda tvoje nalaze i prethodne postupke (ako ih imaš) i popričate o postupku, te će ti možda raditi UZV (to ne uvijek) i to ti košta EUR 50.

----------


## nina1

> Konzultacije dr. V radi u ambulanti u Novoj Vasi, Proleterskih brigada (zaboravila sam točan broj, ali imaš na početku ovog topica sve) gdje on prima privatno. Na konzultacijama dr. pregleda tvoje nalaze i prethodne postupke (ako ih imaš) i popričate o postupku, te će ti možda raditi UZV (to ne uvijek) i to ti košta EUR 50.


pitanje koje i mene interesira 
ja sam uspjela isto ali na jedvite jade dobiti konzultacije sad u 5 mjesecu ali nisam pitala gdje se ide na konzultacije, jer sam podrazumjevala da je to u bolnici a ne u nekoj ambulanti 
poslala sam još u 4 mjesecu na mail upit o mjestu održavanja konzultacija ali nitko se dosad nije javio... 
da li postoji netko tko je bio na  konzultacijama u bolnici ili ste svi bili u ambulanti ????

----------


## Aurora*

> Ono sto mi je posebno nejasno je kad treba da idem u Mb i kad treba da pocnem da pijem tablete? Molim vasu strucnu pomoc:
> *2 dan menstrualnog ciklusa bi trebali napraviti vag.ultrazvuk i vaditi krv za FSH i estradiol ,
> nalaze nam javite po mejlu i po telefonu 
> Ako dobijete menstruaciju u petak napraavite nalaze u subotu i posaljite na ovaj mejl i posa-
> ljite poruku i na moj mobi               
> Ako cete na startu doci u MB se moramo vidjeti najkasnije 3 dan ali vam priporucujem da napravite 
> krvne pretrage kod vas ako je 2 dan subota ili petak(naravno ako dobijete nalaze isti dan).
> Za terapiju cete trebati oko40 amp Merionala ili 
> Menopura a CTX amp čete kupiti kod nas u ljekarni
> ...


Stvarno je ova poruka prilicno nejasna i zbunjujuca... Ali, ono sto se meni u njoj cini jasnim je to da* 2. dan ciklusa moras vaditi krv za FSH i estradiol*. 

Dalje, 2. ili 3. dan ciklusa treba jos napraviti UZ. Ako ces taj UZ raditi u svom gradu, onda ga je bolje napraviti 2. dc. Nalaze krvi i UZ isti dan trebas javiti u Maribor. Kada u Mariboru dobiju nalaze, pretpostavljam da ce ti reci da li i kada kreces s terapijom.

Ako bi ipak radije i taj prvi UZ radila u Mariboru, najbolje bi bilo otici 2. dan ciklusa. Medjutim, ako ti 2. dan ciklusa padne za vikend, obzirom da taj dan moras vaditi FSH i estradiol, a u Mariboru pretpostavljam da to ne rade subotom i nedjeljom, onda se za vadjenje krvi trebas pobrinuti negdje drugdje. Zbog toga vjerojatno ne bi mogla jos isti dan stici i u Maribor na UZ. A posto se UZ moze napraviti i 3. dan, onda na UZ u Maribor mozes s nalazima ici i 3. dan ciklusa.

Menopur ili Marionel je po sastavu isti lijek, razlicitog proizvodjaca i ti mozes nabaviti onaj koji ti je dostupniji. U Hrvatskoj se koliko znam prodaje Menopur, u Madjarskoj Marionel koji je izmedju ostalog jeftiniji. Posto su ti rekli da ces trebati oko 40 ampula (inace to su injekcije, a ne tablete) pretpostavljam da je misljeno krenuti s 4 ampule dnevno. Ali, ponovo, vjerujem da ce ti tek nakon sto dobiju nalaze reci kada kreces s injekcijama (obicno se krece 2. ili 3. dan ciklusa).

I na kraju, kada dobijes informaciju koji dan pocinjes s injekcijama, onda 6. dan nakon toga svakako treba ici u Maribor na kontrolni UZ.

Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla.  :Smile:  Sretno!

*zeljana* ono sto mi se iz napisanog cini jasnim je da 2. dan ciklusa moras vaditi krv za FSH i estradiol .

----------


## Marnie

nina, ako si dobila datum koji je ponedjeljak u poslijepodnevnim satima onda ti je to 100% ambulanta, jer dr. V  u to doba tamo prima privatno. Još nitko na forumu nije javio da je imao konzultacije u bolnici.

----------


## micek

Marnie hvala ti! Drži se i sretno dalje

----------


## zeljana

MARNIE....AURORA.....hvala vam puno...jos cu pokusati pozvati danas....stvarno je sve doslo na brzinu...nismo ni 2 mjeseca cekali na postupak. Mislim da je neko otkazao, pa su nas ubacili. Problem je zaista daljina i sto smo u radnom odnosu , a zbog svih troskova...moramo cuvati posao  :Smile:  i na vrijeme traziti slobodne dane, bolovanja i slicno. Vjerovatno i drugi imaju slicne probleme!
Kad prodjem ovu fazu, napisacu kako je islo sve....da druge cure nemaju dileme kako i sta da rade.
Puno srece svima i hvala vam svima jos jednom...zaista ste veliki borci!

----------


## nina1

> nina, ako si dobila datum koji je ponedjeljak u poslijepodnevnim satima onda ti je to 100% ambulanta, jer dr. V  u to doba tamo prima privatno. Još nitko na forumu nije javio da je imao konzultacije u bolnici.


hvala ... datum koji sam ja dobila je srijeda i u 16 h ...
a negdje sam čula da je on do 16 h u bolnici....... i sad .... nemam pojima dal trebam ići u bolnicu ili u ambulantu 
a kad se sjetim da moram opet zvati u sloveniju dobijam grč u želucu

----------


## Kadauna

ako sam ja dobro čula dr. V. nema do 17.05. pa zato Nina1 svakako nazovi sestru Jasnu i pitaj gdje dolaziš i kod koga ideš....................

----------


## nina1

> ako sam ja dobro čula dr. V. nema do 17.05. pa zato Nina1 svakako nazovi sestru Jasnu i pitaj gdje dolaziš i kod koga ideš....................


ja imam konzultacije u srijedu 26.-tog u 16 h ... zaboravila sam napisati datum  :Embarassed: 

kadauna hvala   :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Evo drage moje da vam se ukratko javim. Upravo sam se vratila iz Ljubljane od dr.Reša.Ovo su mi bile prve konzultacije u sklopu kojim mi je rekao da mogu odmah kad dobijem menzis kreniti s inekcijama.Dobila sam znači, od drugog dana ciklusa 1inekciju Dipherlina i 2 inekcije Menopura. Osmi dan mi je kontrola kod njega.Pošto mi je ovo prvi put dali mi netko može reči kakva je to stimulacija i što je taj Dipherlin?

----------


## corinaII

> Evo drage moje da vam se ukratko javim. Upravo sam se vratila iz Ljubljane od dr.Reša.Ovo su mi bile prve konzultacije u sklopu kojim mi je rekao da mogu odmah kad dobijem menzis kreniti s inekcijama.Dobila sam znači, od drugog dana ciklusa 1inekciju Dipherlina i 2 inekcije Menopura. Osmi dan mi je kontrola kod njega.Pošto mi je ovo prvi put dali mi netko može reči kakva je to stimulacija i što je taj Dipherlin?


Pardon Dipherelin

----------


## Kadauna

Dipherelin ti je za supresiju, da umiri tvoj prirodni rad jajnika, a menopur je za stimulaciju rasta folikula, da ih bude optimalan broj. 2 menopura su ti neka standardna, rekla bih srednja doza stimulacije. SRETNO....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zeljana ti si na istom protokolu ko i ja, najprije krv a onda ultrazvuk i ja bi ti preporučila da ideš gore ako ti 2. il 3. dan ciklusa pada preko tjedna, a ako je vikend morat ćeš u svom mjestu i nalaze javi sestri Jasni na mob isti dan čim ih dobiješ, nadam se da će ti biti izračunati u pmo/ml jer mene su zadnji put zeznule te jedinice naime rekla mi je da mi je estradiol previsok samo zato jer je bio izračunat u pmo/l zato obrati pozornost na to! Ja sam zbog toga propustila ovaj ciklus.
I onda 3. dan ciklus ideš gore ako je sve uredu da ti odrede terapiju. Sretno!

----------


## tigrical

> Evo drage moje da vam se ukratko javim. Upravo sam se vratila iz Ljubljane od dr.Reša.Ovo su mi bile prve konzultacije u sklopu kojim mi je rekao da mogu odmah kad dobijem menzis kreniti s inekcijama.Dobila sam znači, od drugog dana ciklusa 1inekciju Dipherlina i 2 inekcije Menopura. Osmi dan mi je kontrola kod njega.Pošto mi je ovo prvi put dali mi netko može reči kakva je to stimulacija i što je taj Dipherlin?


Bravo za start! Diphereline ti je isto što i Decapeptyl. Diphereline imaš za kupit u Slo, jedna ampula 7 E.

----------


## nevena

Cure na koji broj telefona ili na koji mail mogu otkazati konzultacije? i u  koje doba ih je najbolje zvati?

----------


## zeljana

> Zeljana ti si na istom protokolu ko i ja, najprije krv a onda ultrazvuk i ja bi ti preporučila da ideš gore ako ti 2. il 3. dan ciklusa pada preko tjedna, a ako je vikend morat ćeš u svom mjestu i nalaze javi sestri Jasni na mob isti dan čim ih dobiješ, nadam se da će ti biti izračunati u pmo/ml jer mene su zadnji put zeznule te jedinice naime rekla mi je da mi je estradiol previsok samo zato jer je bio izračunat u pmo/l zato obrati pozornost na to! Ja sam zbog toga propustila ovaj ciklus.
> I onda 3. dan ciklus ideš gore ako je sve uredu da ti odrede terapiju. Sretno!


Hvala Mali MIMI.....Obavezno cu to pogledati, procitala sam tvoje muke/ nevjerovatno i mislim da bi to trebala reci doktoru kad odes
Znas li ti koliko vremena ce otprilike sve trajati. Od terapije do transfera? Moracu uzeti godisnji pa da vidim kad otprilike, jer svaki put odlazak u MB je najmanje 2 dana. Ja cu dobiti 14 ili 15.5.  
SRECNO svima!

----------


## BlaBla123

Zeljana,
Postupak mi je u okt.Ne znam kakav ce bit protokol.
Jel moguce da po tom tvom kratkom protokolu nisi imala injekcije deceptabyla prije ciklusa???
Ako da, sta mislis zasto?Tj koji je faktor za takav kratak protokol?godine?
pozdrav

ps pokusala sam ti poslat privatnu poruku pa ne ide...

----------


## hibiskus

u kratkom sam protokolu pa ako su hormoni ok moram doci 3.d.c. na uzv.
cure koje imaju takva iskustva, kad je taj uzv - tokom jutra ili popodne?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zeljana ako počinješ s lijekovima 3 d.c. a to je uobičajena praksa pa do ovulacije ne znam kad ti je ( meni je recimo od 11 d.c. do 16d.c.  dana bila ovulacija tj.punkcija) i onda još 3 ili 5 dana plus do tranfera, teško je ovako unaprijed reći ali 2-3 tjedna ti sve skupa traje, ovisi o tvom ciklusu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bla, bla 123 evo pretpostavljam da je  kod nje razlog visoki FSH isto ko i kod nas ostalih  koji idu na kratki protokol, i mi ćemo primati decapeptil ali od 3 d.c. ne može se ranije ići zbog provjere FSH-a i estradiola koji variraju iz mjeseca u mjesec, a da smo išli na standardni dugi protokol moglo se potrefiti da nam baš taj mjesec ne bi bila odgovarajuća slika hormona a prema tome ne bi se dobio neki optimalni broj jajnih stanica

----------


## zeljana

BlaBla123
Godine....godine ....godine....sta ces kad sam skoro nasla srodnu dusu  :Smile: 
Mislim najvise godine su uticale, i na brzinu svega. 1 aprila konultacije, a sad vec u protokolu. Uz to neko je otkazao postupak, pa su nas ubacili.

Mali Mimi, to mi je dovoljan odgovor. Meni je stvarno frka zbog posla (to bi znacilo 2 dana radim, pa dva ne, pa opet....), uzecu godisnji a poslije bolovanje. Znacu sve oko vikenda...kad dobijem ciklus.

Hibiskus,
Ako je 3 dan, mislim ujutru, ali javice ti mejlom kao i meni, drugi dan ciklusa.

----------


## marija_sa

Pozdrav cure,
ja sam nova ali vas redovno citam.Ukratko moj problem je PCOS,na Klomifen nema reakcije.MM sve ok.Narucena sam 21.06 kod doktora Vlaisavljevica u Novoj Vasi.Zanima me ima li neko slicnu dijagnozu i koliko se ceka na sam postupak IVF u Mariboru?

----------


## corinaII

Kadauna i Tigrical hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Ljekove sam kupila odmah kod dr.Reša jer mi je tako bilo najlakše, da ne šetam okolo i ne tražim.E sada me još zanima dali Menopur i Dipherelin mogu držati na sobnoj temperaturi.Na njima piše da se drže na temperaturi do 25C ?

----------


## Kadauna

Ajoj, za menopur znam da može na sobnoj, provjeri i dipherelin, jer se recimo alternativni decapeptyl obavezno drži u frižideru

----------


## Aurora*

Dipherelin je, ako se ne varam, isto u obliku praska (tabletice) pa prema tome ni on ne treba u frizider. Za razliku od Decapeptyla koji je vec pripremljena otopina.

----------


## sandric

> Kadauna i Tigrical hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Ljekove sam kupila odmah kod dr.Reša jer mi je tako bilo najlakše, da ne šetam okolo i ne tražim.E sada me još zanima dali Menopur i Dipherelin mogu držati na sobnoj temperaturi.Na njima piše da se drže na temperaturi do 25C ?


Ja sam kupila dipherelin i na kutiji piše na sobnoj temperaturi do 25 C, u apoteci kažu dipherelin NE a decapeptil ide obavezno. I ja sam se smorila oko toga gdje ću s njima pa mi je apotekarka objasnila da ove inekcije nisu iste, valjda su jedne već izmiksane pa se drže u frižideru a druge ne.

----------


## sandric

> Pozdrav cure,
> ja sam nova ali vas redovno citam.Ukratko moj problem je PCOS,na Klomifen nema reakcije.MM sve ok.Narucena sam 21.06 kod doktora Vlaisavljevica u Novoj Vasi.Zanima me ima li neko slicnu dijagnozu i koliko se ceka na sam postupak IVF u Mariboru?


Dobro došla i još brže prešla u trudničke redove!
Ja imam istu dijagnozu ali sam na klimifen dobro odreagovala i ostala trudna odmah posle prve terapije. Moj problem pored PCOS su i neprohodni jajovodi koji su ostranjeni u obje vanmaterične. Sad sam bez jajovoda i čekam prvi IVF. Ja sam bila na konsult. 08.06.2009.god. a termin dobila za maj/2010 god. ali zbog problemčića oko martovskog ciklusa nisam mogla krenuti sa protokolom pa su me odgodili za jun. U principu čekanje je 11-12 mjeseci od dana konsultacija.

----------


## corinaII

Hvala vam svima na brzim odgovorima i savjetim.........e sad kad sam riješila sve dileme: na kojoj temperaturi držati ljekove i kakva je to stimulacija....ostaje mi čekanje da mi dođe menzis pa da započnem s svojom prvom inekcijom Menopura i Dipherelina..

----------


## mare41

> Kadauna i Tigrical hvala vam na brzim odgovorima. Ljekove sam kupila odmah kod dr.Reša jer mi je tako bilo najlakše, da ne šetam okolo i ne tražim.E sada me još zanima dali Menopur i Dipherelin mogu držati na sobnoj temperaturi.Na njima piše da se drže na temperaturi do 25C ?


Inače se menopuri i diphereline normalno drže na sobnoj temperaturi, može biti nezgodno kad krenu vrućine i ako temperatura u stanu pređe 25, tada bi trebalo ići u frižider, ako ne prelazi 25, slobodno ih drži vani.
Corina, kako to da ideš u kratki protokol? Obično dr Reš kreće sa supresijom 7 dana prije M, samo provejravam da ti je tako rekao.

----------


## corinaII

Meni je rekao drugi dan ciklusa da počnem s 1 Dipherelinom i 2 Menopura. Možda zato jer nezna kako če mi tjelo reagirati jer mi je ovo prvi postupak uopče i ja se sama prvi put susrećem s ovime.A i prije 3 mj rađena mi je laporoskopija( vanmaterična t.) pa je rekao za prvi put da ide s blagom stimulacijom da ne dođe do hiperstimulaacije

----------


## mare41

Super, držim fige, javljaj kako ide, sretno!.

----------


## loks

> Meni je rekao drugi dan ciklusa da počnem s 1 Dipherelinom i 2 Menopura. Možda zato jer nezna kako če mi tjelo reagirati jer mi je ovo prvi postupak uopče i ja se sama prvi put susrećem s ovime.A i prije 3 mj rađena mi je laporoskopija( vanmaterična t.) pa je rekao za prvi put da ide s blagom stimulacijom da ne dođe do hiperstimulaacije


i ja sam imala istu stimulaciju, drugi dan ciklusa menopuri i decaptelini. isto mi je rekao da ne forsiramo obzirom da je prvi put pa lagana stimulacija. na kraju sam dobro reagirala (6js), mada se nijedna nije kasnije uhvatila ali reakcija je bila izvanredna. sad ćemo vidjet šta će bit u Ri

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje, evo pokušavam pročitati nekakve upute što mi je dr.Reš dao, ma to je onaj A4papir na kojem svašta piše. E sada baš ne kužim dobro slovenski, pa me zanima na punkciju i na transfer šta treba ponjeti, i kakva se hrana preporučuje prije punkcije....

----------


## Strumpfica

corinaII na punkciju i na transfer ne treba ništa nositi. Dr kvoca ak donesete ruksak sa stvarima pa to niti ne činite. Treba samo doći na vrijeme. Prije punkcije obavezno mokrenje. Doći na punkciju s praznim želucem (zato da ti ne bi kasnije bilo zlo ko meni nakon HSGa jer su mi zaboravili reći da ništa ne jedem). 
Za transfer ne treba ništa nositi, čak se smije prije transfera i jesti. Transfer ide na puni mjehur i to je potpuno bezbolno, gotovo za ćas.
Što manje stvari donesete, to je sterilnije okruženje u kojem doktor  radi.

----------


## Ameli

corina na punkciju i transfer treba ponjeti čiste čarape jer se skineš od pasa dole pa da baš bosa ne hodaš po sali - nije baš higijenski, a dsn prije punkcije se preporuča jesti laganu hranu. sretno draga!

----------


## micek

Cure da vas pitam s obzirom da sam u ponedjeljak u Mariboru na kozultacijama htjeli bi i mi poslati Milinoviću razglednicu pa me zanima da li znate na koju adresu to šaljete? Pretpostavljam da se još uvijek šalje jer nas je sve više tamo

----------


## Aurora*

> Cure da vas pitam s obzirom da sam u ponedjeljak u Mariboru na kozultacijama htjeli bi i mi poslati Milinoviću razglednicu pa me zanima da li znate na koju adresu to šaljete? Pretpostavljam da se još uvijek šalje jer nas je sve više tamo



*micek* vidi ovdje: Adrese za razglednice. Treba i dalje slati, jer nas ministar i dalje ne shvaca ozbiljno.

----------


## Strumpfica

Nakon konzultacija u siječnju sestra nam je rekla da pošaljemo nalaze za HIV i sifilis, ne odmah nego u travnju, svibnju. Jel to tako kod svih? Da li je to neki znak da se možemo orijentirati kada bi mogli doći na red?

----------


## pimbli

Strumpfice mi smo u sjecnju poslali postom sve sto smo imali od nalaza vrlo brzo smo dobili odgovor da su primili dokumenta i da ce nam uskoro pisati. Pre 10-ak dana smo dobili ponovo pismo od njih gde mi traze da do kraja svibnja posaljem nalaze za HIV, sifilis i jos neke hormone, a planirani ET je u prosincu.

----------


## Iva15

Mi smo na konzultacijama bili u Ožujku i rekli su nam da nalaze za HIV, sifilis... možemo slobodno poslat tek u 9-tom jer da oni 7 i 8 mjesec ne rade. Mislim da bi nam postupak bio tek početkom druge godine, eventualno ako se proširi kapacitet labaratorija krajem ove.

----------


## sandric

Cure veliki pozdrav za sve koje su u postupku ili čekanju postupka i bete i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
Da li ste se svaki put prije ulaska u treću fazu stimulacije konsultovali sa MB oko izbora inekcija ili ste se držale protokola. Meni je prva stimulacija i na protokolu piše Gonal-F ili Menopure a kako nisam nikad koristila ni jedno ni drugo zvala sam Jasnu da mi kaže šta dalje. Obećala mi je javiti na mejl ako dr. predloži nešto posebno ali nikako se ne javlja, na mob. je nedostupna a pročitala sma negdje u postu da je dr. odsutan do 17.05. pa sigurno zbog toga nije ni javljala. Sa tim inekcijama krećem 31.05. pa me uhvatila panika jer ih moram nabaviti negdje van zemlje a gdje kod da ih nabavim nije blizu. Kakvo je vaše iskustvo?

----------


## corinaII

Uf..... ujutro u 6, moja prva inekcija menopura i dipherelina................

----------


## Aurora*

> Uf..... ujutro u 6, moja prva inekcija menopura i dipherelina................


Hoces si ih sama davati? Ili ides kod Resa po te prve injekcije? Jer ako ces sama onda slobodno mozes poceti i u neko normalnije vrijeme, a ne bas tako rano.  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Sama ču si ih davati, malo sam nervozna kako će to sve ispasti...ma bit će ok..... Dr Reš mi je rekao da si dajem u 6 ujutro jer kad dođem kod njega 8 dc na folikumetriju da mi može on dati inekciju pa da ne radim veliku razliku u vremenu....pa eto tako u 6 ujutro...

----------


## corinaII

Ma ne bojim se ja toliko inekcije koliko mi je paranoja da to meni smotanoj ne završi na podu.......

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure veliki pozdrav za sve koje su u postupku ili čekanju postupka i bete i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
> Da li ste se svaki put prije ulaska u treću fazu stimulacije konsultovali sa MB oko izbora inekcija ili ste se držale protokola. Meni je prva stimulacija i na protokolu piše Gonal-F ili Menopure a kako nisam nikad koristila ni jedno ni drugo zvala sam Jasnu da mi kaže šta dalje. Obećala mi je javiti na mejl ako dr. predloži nešto posebno ali nikako se ne javlja, na mob. je nedostupna a pročitala sma negdje u postu da je dr. odsutan do 17.05. pa sigurno zbog toga nije ni javljala. Sa tim inekcijama krećem 31.05. pa me uhvatila panika jer ih moram nabaviti negdje van zemlje a gdje kod da ih nabavim nije blizu. Kakvo je vaše iskustvo?



MAriborčanima je stvarno svejedno što uzimaš, osim ako si ranije uzimala recimo gonal i odlično na njih reagirala onda sam znala čitati da prof. V. ne voli mijenjati i odluči se opet za gonale. 

Ja sam odlučila skupa s V. za menopure ali iz čisto praktičnih razloga, da vidim kako na njih reagiram jer do sada samo koristila gonale s različitim reakcijama pa smo odlučili mijenjati.

----------


## aleksandraj

I ja sam mislila da je svejedno, ali mi je dr. V nakon UZV preporucio menopure (zbog godina) a ja vec kupila gonale pa sam se dobro isekirala...bolje pitaj ....

----------


## rozalija

sandric i ja sam imala nedoumica oko izbora stimulacije s tim sda sam u prošlom postupku koristila menopur pa nisam znala kako reagiram na gonale. Da bi riješila nedoumicu napisala sam mail sestri Jasni šzta sam do sada koristila u stimulaciji i kako sam reagirala i zamolila je da moje pismo pokaže dr Vlaisavljeviću i da porazgovaraju o tome šta bi za mene bio dobar izbor stimulacije. Za par dana sam dobila odgovor da je dr rekao da i u ovom postupku koristim menopure. Ne bi bilo loše da i ti odmah danas napišeš sestri Jasni mail i da je zamoliš da pita hitno doktora za tebe s tim da joj naglasiš da moraš ljekove kupovati u susjednim državama pa da ako može što prije da razgovara dr i da ti da informacije putem povratnog maila.
Pusica za velika za tebe i SRETNO draga moja

----------


## sandric

Hvala drage moje, u ponedeljak zovem sestru ponovo na mob. jer mi na mejl nije odgovorila tako da ću nadam se do utorka znati šta ću koristiti. A poslala sam i mejl za svaki slučaj ponovo.Sutra je prvo pikanje sa decapeptylom! Leptirići igraju u stomaku kako se približava odlazak u MB.

----------


## zeljana

Sandric,
 ja se juce vratila iz Mb i sestra Jasna radi. Posalji mail i onda poruku da si poslala mail. U naslovu stavi za sestru Jasnu Hitno, i odgovorice. 
Pocela sam sa Menopurima....u utorak cu imati 1 ultrazvuk, cetvrtak drugi. Od utorka ostajem u MB u hotelu, posto zaista dugo putujemo.....
negdje sam prije procitala cjenik o postupku u MB, i sad ga ne mogu pronaci. Sad nam nisu naplatili UZ kazu sve zajedno. Ima li neko svjeze informacije...otprilike, posto nam treba dosta kesa i za hotel i za put.....
Svim curama puno puno srece....ja cu vam dalje pisati iz MB, najvjerovatnije ostajem tamo sve vrijeme do postupka.
Bicu Vas dopisnik iz MB
Pusa svima!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imaš na stranici potpomognuteoplodnje Pino je stavila, iako je teško precizno izračunati sve ide prema tim bodovima ne znaš što će ti unaprijed raditi. A što se tiče smještaja je li baš želite hotel? Imate stare postove i sa privatnim smještajem u Mariboru (baš se tako zvala tema) koji dođe dosta povoljnije od hotela.

----------


## corinaII

Počela sam jutros s pikanjem....sama sam si dala prvu inekciju bez beda  :Cool: 
e sada me zanima koliku pauzu trebam napraviti između inekcije Menopura i Dipherelina. Ja sam jutros prvo si dala Dipherelin pa za minutu Menopur...dali je to dovoljno ili treba biti veči razmak.

----------


## sbonetic

Evo prijavljujem da sam danas obavila punkciju u Mb i u petak mi je transfer! Imam ja novi cjenik za Mb pa ga mogu sutra skenirat na poslu i stavit da ga vidite!

----------


## ina33

Sbonetic, znači dobro je prolazno vrijeme (dosta stanica) i idete na blastice (embrije 5. dana). Sretno! Digni cjenik pa stavi link, ako se dobro sjećam, mislim da se sada može slobodno o cijenama.

----------


## sbonetic

Dobili smo 11 js!!!

----------


## Marnie

prekrasno sbonetic!! Vibram za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Natalina

Evo važećeg cjenika da ne morate skenirati!  :Smile: 

- Priprema dokumentacije – (bod 8.6) 39,01 € 
- Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije – (bod 20.70) 100,19 € 
- Folikulometrija (po pregledu) ultrazvuk – (bod 17.10) 82,76 € 
- Punkcija folkula – (bod 20.76) 100,48 € 
- Laboratorij: Metoda IVF/ICSI- (bod 263.20) 1 273,89 € 
- Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida – (bod 19,86) 96,12 €
- Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) – (bod 5.63) 27,25 € 
- Embriotransfer – (bod 30.40) 147,14 € 
- Zamrzavanje zametaka ili odmrzavanje zametaka do max. 5 god.– (bod 54.30) 262,81 € 
- Opća anestezija – (bod 11.40) 55,18 €
- Predanesteziološko ocjenjivanje sposobnosti za operativni zahvat – (bod 11.40) 55,18 € 
- Jajne stanice, produžena kultivacija do stadija blastociste – (bod 67.82) 328,25 € 
- Početna opskrba jajnih stanica – (bod 53.13) 257,15 € 
- Separacija spermatozoida – (bod 5.63) 27,25 €
- Intrauterina inseminacija – (bod 10.38) 50,24 €

----------


## zeljana

Srecno sbonetic!!!!

 Izvjestavaj nas dalje......

Nasla sam neki mali hotelic, cijena je ok. i smjestaj je ok., do bolnice lako doci, imam internet, parking,a osjecam se komotnije posto MM mora ostati jos tri dana ovdje pa ce mi se prikljuciti. Sad idem na 2. i treci UZ. Ako trebam nesto samo se obratim njima dole...

----------


## zeljana

Hvala NATALINA....sad bar otprilike znam....

----------


## tigrical

> Počela sam jutros s pikanjem....sama sam si dala prvu inekciju bez beda 
> e sada me zanima koliku pauzu trebam napraviti između inekcije Menopura i Dipherelina. Ja sam jutros prvo si dala Dipherelin pa za minutu Menopur...dali je to dovoljno ili treba biti veči razmak.


Bravo za start i za samodavanje injekcija! Ne treba pauza između injekcija, dobro si napravila.

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical  :Kiss: 
Sbonetic bravo- sretno za dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

> Nasla sam neki mali hotelic, cijena je ok. i smjestaj je ok., do bolnice lako doci, imam internet, parking,a osjecam se komotnije posto MM mora ostati jos tri dana ovdje pa ce mi se prikljuciti. Sad idem na 2. i treci UZ. Ako trebam nesto samo se obratim njima dole...


kako se zove taj hotel? dal imaš možda neki kontakt?

*sbonetic* šta reći osim vauuu, bravo! ovo će bit pogodak!

----------


## Maxime

sbonetic, vibram za prekrasan transfer i jos lijepsu betu!

----------


## sbonetic

Hvala vam svima!

----------


## Mali Mimi

sbonetic zvuči jako dobro, nadam se da će vam uspjeti!

----------


## sandric

Zeljana hvala draga i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe. Cula sam se danas sa Jasnom i sutra ce mi javiti na mejl sta je rekao dr. 
Sbonetic mila moja zvuci mi kao da je ovo pun pogodak, bravo za 11js i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i dalje. Rekla sam ja tebi da stižu naše bebice sigurno samo što su mene prebacili za jun pa nismo zajedno.
Natali sretno i tebi draga.
Ja prijavljujem da sam imala prvo bockanje u 17:00h sa dipherelinom i da mi je dr. odradio uzv i sve je ok. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Jučer sam si dala prve inekcije menopura i dipherelina i ništa me nije ni peckalo ni bolilo.Dok danas me je i jedna i druga inekcija dobro peckala a poslije obadvije mi se napravio mjehurić koje nakon nekog vremena nestao. Menopur i Dipherelin se daju pod kutem od 45 zar ne ????   Možda sam ja da nanas preplitko ubola pa mi je zato nastao mjehurić? Dali je to ok?

----------


## tigrical

> Jučer sam si dala prve inekcije menopura i dipherelina i ništa me nije ni peckalo ni bolilo.Dok danas me je i jedna i druga inekcija dobro peckala a poslije obadvije mi se napravio mjehurić koje nakon nekog vremena nestao. Menopur i Dipherelin se daju pod kutem od 45 zar ne ???? Možda sam ja da nanas preplitko ubola pa mi je zato nastao mjehurić? Dali je to ok?


Vjerojatno si preplitko ubola, zato je zastao mjehurić. Nije ništa strašno, glavno da tekućina uđe pod kožu, ali ubuduće slobodno dublje zabodi iglicu. Ako te pecka, malo sporije istiskuj sadržaj. Ma, ne brini uhodat ćeš se tako da ćeš jednom rukom prat zube, drugom si davat injekciju  :Laughing:

----------


## Natalina

*corinaII,* da, pod kutem od 45 i cijela iglica se upikne u trbuh, ne samo vrh ili do pola, nego da uđe do kraja. Uhvatiš špekec na trbuhu, ubodeš iglicu do kraja i onda pustiš špekec i lagano istiskuješ sadržaj  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Ma što bih ja bez vas rodice moje..... ma hvala vam svima na savjetima..... bez vas bih bila izgubljena u vremenu i prostoru  :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

možda niste vidjele

Traži se par koji ide u Mb za HTV

javite se ovdje
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56018-z...-ide-u-maribor

ajmo cure ovo je vaša borba :Love:

----------


## nina1

podižem 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56018-z...=1#post1626650

ako je netko sutra u mariboru , molim da se javi .... 
to nam je jedinstvena prilika da na htv-u kažemo zašto idemo van hrvatske na liječenje 
i tako nas htv ignorira zadnjih dana vezano za sve naše akcije 
jedan predivan par, koji je već puno napravio ZA SVE VAS  i koji bi to vrlo vjerojatno  odradio je spriječen ...
pa vas molim ako može itko tko je sad gore,  da se javi ...

----------


## zeljana

[QUOTE=loks;1625022]kako se zove taj hotel? dal imaš možda neki kontakt?

QUOTE]
Hotel Bajt garni , tel +386 2 332 7 650.....

----------


## zeljana

CORINA II
Svaka cast za samodavanje...ja ne mogu. Danas mi je sestra Jasna davala...pitala sam je kad ona odmara? Odgovara na mejlove nekad i nocu, salje poruke...radi u bolnici...svarno je zena legenda :Klap: 
Danas kad me je bockala tepa ...evo vam hranice papajte i budite dobri :Zaljubljen: 
Svaka joj cast...sutra opet idem da mi ona da....
U cetvrtak moram ponovo vaditi estradiol i imam uz.
Danas me na uz gledao dr Vlaisavljevic, kaze da je ok.
Pozdrav svima iz suncanog Maribora

----------


## loks

pozdrav i tebi i hvala za kontakt! sretnooo

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## BHany

*i par za davanje izjave (za htv dnevnik), a da idu ili će ići u sloveniji

bilo gdje u hrvatskoj

*jako je važno i hitno

hvala*
*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kako se računa 1 d.c. tj. do koliko sati, naime meni je počeo onaj iscjedak jučer i sad čekam pravo krvarenje koje nikako da krene a moram sutra za Maribor ako danas počne, molim vas odgovore jer mi je panika

----------


## nirvana

jako mi je žao što nisam dovoljno hrabra za istup na tv-u, znam da je to borba za sve nas ali trema i strah su ipak jači, zato se iskreno zahvaljujem hrabrim curama koje to mogu i rade jako dobro. Inače čekamo postupak u Mariboru u 02/11, do tada tko zna, možda u dogovoru s MM postanemo aktivniji i javimo se za tv. Molim cure koje su već bile u Mariboru da mi daju savjet. U dopisu mi piše da moram još napraviti histeroskopiju, lupus antikoagulans, antikardiolipinska protutijela i antinuklearna protutijela i da im te nalaze pošaljem četiri mjeseca prije postupka. Mene sada zanima da li mogu te pretrage napraviti sada pa im nalaze poslati kako su rekli ili trebam čekati pa nalaze napraviti pred postupak?

----------


## gargamelica

Mali mimi meni je uvijek takva situacija i od dr sam dobila odgovor ako ne prokrvarite do 16 popodne nemojte računati 1dc i bolje ranije počet nego kasnije s decapeptyl (šta me dodatno zbunilo).
Nirvana zašto ti traže te nalaze ,jel to svima ili ...?
Meni nisu tražili to da im dostavim pa me zanima ?
Mi nismo još dobili termin .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Gargamelice znači danas više ne računam, ah hebate opet me hvata vikend.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gargamelice ako te nisu tražili onda ni neće, dobila si onaj popis što još morate napraviti od pretraga jel tako?
A za termin ako ti ne pošalju odgovor u roku pol godine, nazovite

----------


## nirvana

Gargamelice, ja sam uz dopis sa terminom postupka dobila i popis ovih pretraga što još moram napraviti. Neke druge cure su dobivale druge pretrage,sve ovisi o tome što si već napravila prije i što oni smatraju da bi bilo dobro napraviti.

----------


## loks

mene su isto sa tim nalazima jako zbunjivali. mi imamo samo "osnovne" nalaze (sper.,krv,hsg,urol) i bilo je dovoljno. napisao doktor na naš karton imaju sve nalaze i niš više da ne moramo raditi. pa sad kad čitam druge ne znam šta da mislim... tako i kad smo u postupku bili. nakon trans svi neš uzimaju, dobijaju a mi ništa...nemam pojma dal da budem sretna il tužna zbog toga!

----------


## gargamelica

Loks potpisujem te ,bas zbunjuju i nekako uvijek misliš e možda mi bas to treba a nitko ne traži  :Wink: 
Hvala vam na odgovoru još ću pričekati pa ako ne bude ništa zvati  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gargamelice nemoj tako, mene su recimo poslali na neke dodatne pretrage jer su nalazi FSH bili visoki a da nisu i ja bih odradila ono osnovno, ja bih bila sretna da nemoram sad svaki mjesec 2. dan ciklusa vaditi krv i onda da mi visi upitnik nad glavom hoće li me ili neće pustiti u postupak, voljela bih da upadam u neki standardni protokol bilo bi mi puno jednostavnije u životu

----------


## gargamelica

Razumijem te ,ali šta ću kad s mm dijagnozom uvijek visimo u zraku i nikad ne znamo hoće li bit plivaca .
Pa se uvijek pitam a šta ako .....a bolje da se opustim  :Wink:

----------


## zeljana

Sbonetic, kako je bilo na transferu?
Drage moje evo ja se prijavljujem da sam zavrsila punkciju. U srijedu idemo na dogovor pa ce nam reci da li ce taj dan bit trasfer ili petak. Sto se tice broja js ne znam koliki je minimum. Ja sam imala 6. Da li je to jako malo? Vasa iskustva?
Danas su bile 4 na punkciji i 4 na transferu.
Pozdrav iz suncanog Maribora

----------


## sbonetic

Ne zna šta da napišem da sam užasno razočarana samo je jedna došla do blastociste....ali mislim da se nešto opet desilo kao u 12 mjesecu u labaratoriju jer nas je 4 imalo samo po jednu js jedna  nije došla uopće do transfera i jedna od 16 js je imala samo 2 blastociste jako čudno...još na dan transfer su pozvali dve cure koje su trebale doći za dva dana na transfer odnosno  5 dan  da dođu jer su im počele propadat pa su im vratili to šta je ostalo. Ja sam se malo pobunila pa sam razgovarala s dr. i biologom iako je on mene uvjeravao da ova moja blastocista je trudnoća a to čemo još vidjet!

----------


## ina33

Sretno, sbonetic! I kad sam ja bila je bilo cura s tipa 24 js i 2 blastociste i ništa za zamrznuti. To je rizik toga da se ide na blastociste, može biti i do ženskog faktora (PCOS), muškog faktora (loš spermiogram)... Držim palčeve !

----------


## sbonetic

Devet js je bilo 3 dana osmostaničnih šta nije malo to čudno...

----------


## taca70

Sbonetic, ja sam u svom pretposljednjem postupku imala 8js, sve se oplodile i lijepo razvijale do 3. dana i onda pocele nestajati.Na kraju smo zavrsili s 2 rane blastice koje se nisu primile.Biolog kaze da sumnja u moju endometriozu koja smanjuje kvalitetu js i zameci jednostavno nemaju vise snage da se razvijaju.
Zeljana, ja sam u Mb imala 6js, 5 zametaka i transfer bio 3.dan.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Taca70 i ja imam endometriozu i pretpostavljam isti problem, jel ti dr. što predložio kako premostiti taj problem sa kvalitetom j.s ili treba samo pokušavati dok se ne potrefi dobitna?

----------


## sbonetic

Taca70, ma znam može biti puno stvari koje utječe,  kod mene nema nikakvih problema još sam 83 godište ....toliko nade nam daju onda totalan pad.

----------


## taca70

Mali Mimi, nema pomoci, samo cekanje prave.
Sbonetic, znam da je razocaranje veliko i taj tvoj dosadasnji rezultat je ispod prosjeka ali previse je faktora koji utjecu na cijeli proces.Sam lab ima svoje procedure, manje vise iste za sve a puno je toga sto se jednostavno desi bez objasnjenja.Pogotovo je koma kad se sve to odvija u Mb gdje idemo da bi dosegli barem stepenicu vise nego sto nam je to ovdje omoguceno.

----------


## zeljana

> Ne zna šta da napišem da sam užasno razočarana samo je jedna došla do blastociste....ali mislim da se nešto opet desilo kao u 12 mjesecu u labaratoriju jer nas je 4 imalo samo po jednu js jedna  nije došla uopće do transfera i jedna od 16 js je imala samo 2 blastociste jako čudno...još na dan transfer su pozvali dve cure koje su trebale doći za dva dana na transfer odnosno  5 dan  da dođu jer su im počele propadat pa su im vratili to šta je ostalo. Ja sam se malo pobunila pa sam razgovarala s dr. i biologom iako je on mene uvjeravao da ova moja blastocista je trudnoća a to čemo još vidjet!


Kako prozivjeti poslije ove poruke......znala sam da se nesto desava cim nam se nisi javila kako je prosao transfer.....Meni su rekli da dodjem u srijedu u 9 ujutru, pa cemo vidjeti da li ce biti taj dan popodne ili petak.... Uh sad treba prezivjeti pon i uto...
Sbonetic ...bice sve ok. nemoj se sikirati...moras biti opustena, smirena...
Ajmo cure stavite nesto optimisticno za nas koje smo u postupku....

----------


## tigrical

*sali* javi nam se! Kad krećeš u postupak?

----------


## zeljana

> Devet js je bilo 3 dana osmostaničnih šta nije malo to čudno...


Sbonetic.... ajde malo nama medicinski neobrazovanim pojasni ovo. Vidim da dobro vladas terminologijom. Imas sugestije sta pitati biologa i doktora u srijedu?
Bice sve ok. kod tebe vidjeces....samo polako i nemoj da se nerviras...

----------


## sali

Evo ja sam se upravo vratila iz Ljubljane. Bila sam tjedan dana bez interneta tako da se nisam mogla prije javiti.
19.05. sam krenula sa pikanjem, a punkcija je već u srijedu 24.05. Rezultat 2 vodeća folikula i 1 koji malo kasni, ja sam super zadovoljna, jer sam isti broj imala i u Mb nakon 44 ampule menopura. Danas još štoperica  i nakon toga čekanje srijede da vidimo koliko ima js.

----------


## Sela

*Sali* super,imas vibre od mene malog padobranca na forum!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Evo ja sam se upravo vratila iz Ljubljane. Bila sam tjedan dana bez interneta tako da se nisam mogla prije javiti.
> 19.05. sam krenula sa pikanjem, a punkcija je već u srijedu 24.05. Rezultat 2 vodeća folikula i 1 koji malo kasni, ja sam super zadovoljna, jer sam isti broj imala i u Mb nakon 44 ampule menopura. Danas još štoperica i nakon toga čekanje srijede da vidimo koliko ima js.


Bravo za folikuliće! Držim fige za dalje! Pusa!

----------


## corinaII

Hej Sali evo i mene iz Ljubljane s druge folikumerije....večeras u 20 štoperica....... u Srijedu u oko  8 ujutro punkcija...

----------


## sali

CorinaII vidimo se na punkciji, nama je isto dr. rekao da dođemo oko 8. Možda smo se i danas vidjeli kod dr. Reša, u koliko sati ste bili kod njega?

----------


## tigrical

> Hej Sali evo i mene iz Ljubljane s druge folikumerije....večeras u 20 štoperica....... u Srijedu u oko 8 ujutro punkcija...


Kakva je situacija s folikulima?

----------


## corinaII

Sali- mi smo bili oko 6 sati, mislim da smo se sreli...čini mi se da ste vi taman izašli od Reša kad smo mi došli.ja sam ti imala zelenu palestinku i crvenu majicu....
Tigrical- koliko sam ja Reša skužila ima ih oko 6-8....neznam točno...vidjet čemo u Srijedu...( kaže da sam dobro reagirala na Menopur- potrošila sam 17 ampula)
Dali ste vas dvije uzimali kakve tablete za bolove i smirenje prije punkcije?

----------


## tigrical

> Sali- mi smo bili oko 6 sati, mislim da smo se sreli...čini mi se da ste vi taman izašli od Reša kad smo mi došli.ja sam ti imala zelenu palestinku i crvenu majicu....
> Tigrical- koliko sam ja Reša skužila ima ih oko 6-8....neznam točno...vidjet čemo u Srijedu...( kaže da sam dobro reagirala na Menopur- potrošila sam 17 ampula)
> Dali ste vas dvije uzimali kakve tablete za bolove i smirenje prije punkcije?


Ja svaki put uzmem tabletu za bolove (koje i inače koristim kad dobijem M) i Normabel...

----------


## corinaII

Hej Sali jesi preživjela štopericu sinoć. Ja sam sama sebi to sve smučkala i dala jedino sam ostala :Shock:  koliko toga ima.....puna inekcija........

----------


## sali

Piknula se jučer točno u 20, a količina je stvarno bila :Shock: , nikad kraja.........
Vidimo se sutra u 8  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Vidimo se onda ujutro..... :Smile:

----------


## sali

Evo mi obavili punkciju kod dr. Reša. Dobili smo 2 js, a transfer je u subotu.

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene od dr.Reša........Dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica, transfer je u ponedjeljak. Punkcija malo bolila ali ništa strašno......

----------


## corinaII

DR.Reš mi je rekao utrogestani svakih 8 sati po dva komada.............
Tigrical- jel tebi možda rekao da uzimaš Andol 100 jedan dnevno ili Aspirin 100....nisam ga bila dobro skužilla poslije punkcije sam bila malo izblesana pa neznam jeli rekao andol ili aspirin????????
Tigrical- dali si i ti koristila utrogestane??

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo i mene od dr.Reša........Dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica, transfer je u ponedjeljak. Punkcija malo bolila ali ništa strašno......


Vau, transfer 5. dan kod dr. Resa, a "samo" 10 JS! Ne znam da li je to neki pomak u njegovom radu ili su to tvoje godine i diagnoza, ali u svakom slucaju vrlo pohvalno sto se ide na blastociste! Neka ti donesu srecu i uspjeh u ovom postupku!

Utrogestane trebas obavezno koristiti kako ti je receno, 3x2. Andol i Aspirin su isti lijek, acetilsalicilatna kiselina, razlicitog proizvodjaca i u principu je svejedno sto ces uzimati (za Andol doduse kazu da se lakse podnosi pa ako imas osjetljiv zeludac, onda mozda radije to).

*sali* sretno i tebi sa tvoje dvije dragocjene jajne stanice!

----------


## loks

*sali i corinaII,* sretno do neba cure!

----------


## tigrical

> DR.Reš mi je rekao utrogestani svakih 8 sati po dva komada.............
> Tigrical- jel tebi možda rekao da uzimaš Andol 100 jedan dnevno ili Aspirin 100....nisam ga bila dobro skužilla poslije punkcije sam bila malo izblesana pa neznam jeli rekao andol ili aspirin????????
> Tigrical- dali si i ti koristila utrogestane??


Bravo za js! Rekao mi je da uzimam jedan Aspirin dnevno. Koristila sam utrogestane kako kod njega, tako i u svakom postupku. Kod Reša 3x2.
*Sali* bravo za 2!
Pusa!

----------


## zeljana

Evo cure gotovo i to. Transfer uradjen danas dr Vlaisavljevic ...imali smo na kraju 3 od ukupno 6 js.Trebalo je odluciti da li staviti 2 i jedan smrzlic ili...mi smo stavili sva tri.....sad ostaje cekanje bete...
Sutra nakon 10 dana putujem kuci....
Sretno cure !!!!

----------


## sandric

Da nema nekakvih komplikacija to ne bi bilo to, tako da sam ja cure ponovo uplakana. Možda s razlogom možda ne ali ja još na ovom forumu nisam pročitala da nekome ne mogu da nađu na vaginalnom uzv desni jajnik kao meni. Otišla sam na kontrolni uzv jer mi je Jasna rekla da joj pošaljem nalaz najdalje do petka kako bi mi mogla blagovremeno javiti koliko gonala uzimam od ponedeljka. Doktor nije mogao da nađe desni jajnik, gledao me sigurno pola sata i rekao da dođem ujutro ponovo u bolnicu da me pogleda. Činjenica je da je taj desni jajnik nešto sporan odn. uvjek ga malo teže nađu, navodno je negdje smješten nezgodno pa okreću sondu od uzv do besvjesti ali ga nađu. E sad ga nije našao i ja sam bila u goloj vodi, pored toga što mi je stomak tvrd kao kamen i napuhan uhvatila me neka muka došlo mi da padnem u nesvjest od svega. Kad sam prošle godine radila folikulometrije u stimulaciji klomifenom dr. se patio oko uzv, nisam ništa smjela jesti 4h prije da bi crijeva bila prazna, pritiskala bi rukom dio oko jajnika i dr. bi u nekom položaju našao desni jajnik. Šta vi mislite, hoće li to biti problem oko punkcije i dalje? Ili od mene definitivno nema ništa......... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sandric
Mislim da šansa postoji dok god imaš bar jedan jajnik koji mogu naći i ispunktirati kad bude trebalo,evo ima jedna cura koja je i sa jednim jajnikom a bez oba jajovoda sad zatrudnila IVF-om tako da nada postoji :Heart: 
Zeljana držim palčeve za dalje

----------


## GIZMOS

Sandrić, kada bi se ja sada mogla vratiti u vrijeme neposredno prije mog postupka u Mariboru promjenila bi velik broj obrazaca ponašanja i definitivno izbacila sve suvišne pritiske koje sam si sama stvarala i koje su me sputavale u pokušaju da u postupak uđem sretna, zadovoljna i s vjerom u uspjeh...Umjesto toga, i ja sam, baš kao i ti očajavala, plakala, uvjerila se čak i u to da si injekcije ne dajem kako treba i sve te negativne emocije dovele su me do ludila u kojem sam u jednom trenutku došla do pomisli da prekinem s terapijom i odgodim postupak za neki drugi put kad budem spremnija...Vjerujem da je negativnom ishodu doprinijelo i moje očekivanje negativnog ishoda i pomanjkanje vjere... Pokušaj, ali stvarno pokušaj odbaciti svaku nepotrebnu brigu i svaku situaciju na koju ne možeš utjecati. Odi tamo smirena, odi sa spoznajom da ideš najboljima i stalno imaj na umu da oni znaju što rade. Žao mi je što ti se sve to događa i vjerujem da si "iscrpljena od svega" ušla u protokol, ali vjeruj mi da će ti biti lakše ako okreneš priču u svoju korist i uvjeriš sama sebe kako si napravila sve što je u tvojoj moći i kako je od sada na dalje sve na nekoj višoj sili...U ovom trenutku, briga oko jajnika i oko toga da li će ga u Mb vidjeti ili ne, da li će moći sa njega obaviti punkciju ili ne, ne može ti donijeti odgovore na pitanja ali ti može donijeti nemir koji ti sada najmanje treba... :Heart:

----------


## Svea

Bok svima, najprije vam svima ovdje želim zaželjeti mnogo uspjeha sa oplodnjom. Ja sam jedna teta MPO blizanaca iz postupka koji danas više nije moguć (zbog novog zakona), pa sam emotivno jako angažirana kad je MPO u pitanju. Kad se sjetim da ih vjerojatno ne bi bilo... velika tuga me uhvati.

Sada me prijatelji iz Imotskog koji imaju problema sa začećem (ne znam u detalj što je) pitaju za Sloveniju. Ono što ih zanima je to da li postoji možda neko međunarodno zdravstveno osiguranje koje si mogu uplaćivati pa da sam postupak bude jeftiniji. Ispričavam se unaprijed, možda je ovo totalno bedasto pitanje, ali obzirom da uopće nisam upućena u ovu temu, lijepo molim da mi odgovorite jer nikako ne stignem čitati cijeli topic. 
Puno, puno hvala.

----------


## rozalija

> Sandrić, kada bi se ja sada mogla vratiti u vrijeme neposredno prije mog postupka u Mariboru promjenila bi velik broj obrazaca ponašanja i definitivno izbacila sve suvišne pritiske koje sam si sama stvarala i koje su me sputavale u pokušaju da u postupak uđem sretna, zadovoljna i s vjerom u uspjeh...Umjesto toga, i ja sam, baš kao i ti očajavala, plakala, uvjerila se čak i u to da si injekcije ne dajem kako treba i sve te negativne emocije dovele su me do ludila u kojem sam u jednom trenutku došla do pomisli da prekinem s terapijom i odgodim postupak za neki drugi put kad budem spremnija...Vjerujem da je negativnom ishodu doprinijelo i moje očekivanje negativnog ishoda i pomanjkanje vjere... Pokušaj, ali stvarno pokušaj odbaciti svaku nepotrebnu brigu i svaku situaciju na koju ne možeš utjecati. Odi tamo smirena, odi sa spoznajom da ideš najboljima i stalno imaj na umu da oni znaju što rade. Žao mi je što ti se sve to događa i vjerujem da si "iscrpljena od svega" ušla u protokol, ali vjeruj mi da će ti biti lakše ako okreneš priču u svoju korist i uvjeriš sama sebe kako si napravila sve što je u tvojoj moći i kako je od sada na dalje sve na nekoj višoj sili...U ovom trenutku, briga oko jajnika i oko toga da li će ga u Mb vidjeti ili ne, da li će moći sa njega obaviti punkciju ili ne, ne može ti donijeti odgovore na pitanja ali ti može donijeti nemir koji ti sada najmanje treba...


Potpisujem u potpunosti GIZMOS. Draga moja ti se opusti nemoj razmišljati šta ako je to i to. Ima cura sa jednim janikom i uspiju u Sloveniji, reaguju na stimulaciju. Zato samo glavu gore i napreije i optimizam, samo optimizam.Pusicu ti veliku šaljem

----------


## Mali Mimi

Svea koliko ja znam ne postoji takvo međ. osiguranje mi izvana plaćamo sve ko kad ideš privatno

----------


## sandric

*Mala Mimi, Rozi, Gizmos hvala Vam cure* 
Gizmos draga tako si to iskreno napisala i doslovce sve tačno da sam opet počela plakati, pomalo ljuta na sebe što dozvolim emocijama da prevladaju a onda opet tužna jer je to "nešto" što me gura i jače je od mene. Jutros mi je dr. radio dva uzv, lijevi jajnik je našao vaginalnim uzv a desni onako preko stomaka, nema cisti i veličine jajnika su u normalnim mjerama. Od svega sam se smorila cjelo jutro, glava me je počela boljeti kao luda pa sam otišla i ranije s posla da legnem. Moj optimizam i hrabrost pada u sekundi, od silne nervoze i straha oko glupog uzv sam otišla u tačku a znam da nije ok i da mi najmanje treba ovakav stres. Imam još 9 dana do polaska pa se nadam da će mi glava doći do pameti do tada, beskrajno vjerujem MB timu i čak naprotiv sav strah i potiče od nesigurnosti u ovom mom periodu do odlaska tamo.U svakom slučaju ovu poruku od tebe Gizmos ću ponjeti sa sobom i pročitati svaki put kad osjetim da kontrola u glavi izmiče......  :Heart:

----------


## Maxime

sandric, tvoja reakcija je sasvim prirodna ali se pokusaj skulirati ...

Svi jako dugo iscekivamo da nam se ispuni najveci san da konacno i mi drzimo nas smotuljak u rukama ...
Dugi je period od godinu dana ili vise iscekivanja postupka u Mariboru ...
A kad dodje konacno i taj dan, mi kao da nismo spremne - sve nesigurnosti i nade od proteklih godina kao da nam se akumuliraju prije postupka ...

Cvrsto se drzi rijeci sestre Jasne, pozitivno razmisljati - vase jajne stanice vas trebaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Za čudo Božje mi smo krenuli u Maribor i skroz sam skulirana, uvijek sam dosta negativno razmišljala u postupku zbog straha što će biti, i rezultati su bili loši od 5 postupaka 2 put nismo ni došli do transfera, sad sam si rekla što bude bit će, neću se opterećivati jer ionako ne mogu puno utjecati na ishod, samo mogu samu sebe izluditi.

----------


## loks

*sandric* draga mogu reć da te razumijem i shvaćam jer kad pišeš ko da prenosiš moje osjećaje. nije lako al stvarno treba mislit pozitivno i opustit se pa sve ide drugačijim tokom. želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!
MaliMimi sretno i dobitno!

----------


## zeljana

Sandric....bez negativnih misli....ja sam vjeciti optimista....cekam betu...10.6., sama sebe sam vec ubjedil;a da sam trudna  :Smile: 
Sa mnom u postupku je bila cura koja je imala 6 operacija, pa je imala vise js nego ja koja sam navodno zdrava....Hajde samo naprijed!!!
Sbonetic, kada vadis betu_? Javi nam.....

----------


## sbonetic

Pise mi 03.06. kako je to neradan dan vadit ću 04.06. ako ne prokrvarim do tada!

----------


## sandric

Već se osjećanja mjenjaju......... ustvari uz vaše poruke sam se okrenula drugoj strani, naravno sad pozitivnoj. Čekam od Jasne mejl sa koliko gonala krećem u ponedeljak i završavam sve započete poslove na poslu kako bi rasterećeno krenula u MB. I na poslu tenzije, kako će bez mene, šta će i kako itd. itd. Mislim sama u sebi svako se može zamjeniti samo ako hoće. Tako da stvarno željno iščekujem odlazak u MB i da pobjegnem od svih........... Ljubim vas cure puno.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sandric* Navijam za tebe od srca!!!

----------


## corinaII

*Sali*- kako je prošlo jutros...mislim na tebe i nadam se da je sve u redu...

----------


## sali

*CorinaII* za sad je sve pod kontrolom :Smile: . Imali smo transfer jedne mrvice, druga js se prestala razvijati.
Sad slijedi čekanje bete do 12/06. 
Još malo pa ćeš i ti po svoje mrvice :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Sali do neba sretno za veliku betu :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sali

Hvala :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Natalina

Cure koje ste prošle postupak u MB molila bih pomoć; naime danas mi je stigao mail iz MB:



> od ponedeljka 31.5.10 bi počeli sa aplikacijom 3 faze ako čete do tada dobiti krvarenje posle zadnje kontracepcijske tbl koju ste uzeli 26.5.10 .
> Ako ste prokrvarili do 31.5.10 počnete sa "pikanjem"do dolazka u Maribor .U ponedeljak utorak se mi javite mejlom kad ste počeli sa aplikacijom ,
> da vas naručim na UZ kontrolu kod nas.Sa 2 fazom-Decapeptylom 0,1 normalno nastavljate.


Da li to znači da Gonalom F počinjem odmah na taj dan kada dobijem  menstruaciju-krvarenje-1dc ili ako dobijem danas/sutra onda krećem od ponedjeljka 31.05.2010.?
A što ako ne dobijem menstruaciju-krvatrenje do 31.05.2010?

----------


## tigrical

> Sali do neba sretno za veliku betu


Potpis i pusa!

----------


## Natalina

Dobila sam odgovor od sestre Jasne iz MB:



> da li s Gonalom F počinjem odmah na taj dan kada dobijem  menstruaciju-krvarenje ili ako dobijem danas/sutra onda krećem od ponedjeljka 31.05.2010.?
> -da


... i sad bi ja trebala znati na što se odnosi ovo "da"!?
Molim pomoć ako netko zna, please....

----------


## corinaII

Sutra ujutro idem po svoje mrvice u Postojnu...evo čitam ove upute od Dr.Reša pa me zanima dali moram doći punog mjehura i dali da opet ponesem čiste čarape ?????

----------


## tigrical

> Sutra ujutro idem po svoje mrvice u Postojnu...evo čitam ove upute od Dr.Reša pa me zanima dali moram doći punog mjehura i dali da opet ponesem čiste čarape ?????


Ne trebaš punog mjehura. Ha, ha ovo za čarape mi je super! Dođi obučena kako god tebi paše, po mogućnosti nemoj neke uske hlače, bitno je da ti je udobno. A što se čarapa tiče, bitno je da su čiste  :Cool: , a sve ostalo je po tvom izboru. Pusa i sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Natalina ja ti ne znam za dugi protokol, ja sam na kratkom protokolu i započela sam sa pikanjem 3 d.c.nadam se da će se javiti još netko tko zna

----------


## rozalija

> Dobila sam odgovor od sestre Jasne iz MB:
> ... i sad bi ja trebala znati na što se odnosi ovo "da"!?
> Molim pomoć ako netko zna, please....


Hej draga moja ja ću ti odgovoriti na pitanje jer sam nedavno bila u Mb. Meni je po protokolu-dugom pisalo da sa prvom injekcijom menopura krećem 01.02. i ukoliko taj dan dobijem menzes da krenem sa stimulacijom. Međutim ja sam menzes dobila 28.01. i pisala sam sestri Jasni mail u vezi toga da je moja menga stigla ranije i ona mi je rekla da to nema veze i da dalje ostaje da sa stimulacijom idemo kako je predviđeno 01.02. Pa prema tome i kod tebe ako si menzes dobila ranije sačekaj taj 31.05. i kreni sa gonalima. A situciju ukoliko ne dobiješ 31.05. ti ne mogu pomoći jer nisam imala taj slučaj, onda opet piši Jasni ukoliko sutra vidiš ujutro da menfač nije stigao.
 Puno sreće ti želim u Mb.

----------


## rozalija

Umjesto menfač mislila sam na mengač, baš sam smotana.

----------


## corinaII

Tigrical  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

corina, sretno danas, 
mali Mimi, kako ide? držim fige.

----------


## sbonetic

Evo ništa od mene ni ovaj put prokrvarila sam 8 dnt!

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je, sbonetic... Ako ti nije problem, mislim da bi ipak morala izvaditi betu....

----------


## Natalina

*rozalija* puno hvala!  :Kiss:  
Dobila sam jučer tako da danas startam s pikanjem gonala!
Na kontrolnom uvz endometrij mi je bio jako tanak pa sam se bojala što ako uopće ne dobijem, a sestra Jasna me potpuno zbunila svojim odgovorima...srećom ipak je sve ok!

----------


## zeljana

sbonetic......i ja mislim da bi ipak trebala izvaditi betu....toliko mi je zao....nekako sam bila uvjerena da ces uspjeti  :Sad:   :Sad: 
nadam se opet....mozda nije menga.....
Uz tebe.....sam....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sbonetic baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: 
Ja sutra imam punkciju, vidjet ćemo što će biti imam samo na lijevom jajniku 4,5 folikula nije baš puno s obzirom na jačinu stimulacije, ali što je tu je :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene od Dr.Reša. Od 10dobivenih jajnih stanica 7 oplođeno od toga 5 se prestalo razvijati a dvije blastice evo jutros vračene......čekanje bete 14.06

----------


## sbonetic

Mislim da nema smisla vadit  betu ...jako krvarim!

----------


## tiki_a

sbonetic jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: ...Možda bi trebalo neke pretrage napraviti jer ti se uvijek tako događa...ne znam...odmori i pokušaj nešto napraviti po tom pitanju. 
Imaš li smrzliće? Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~za dalje.
 :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

sbonetic :Love:  :Love:  joj baš mi je žao....

----------


## mare41

corina, 2 lijepe blastice- zvuči  i više nego dobro, držim fige.
sbonetic :Love:

----------


## sali

*sbonetic* žao mi je :Love: 
*CorinaII* :Very Happy:  držim fige za lijepu betu

----------


## sara38

*Sbonetic* žao mi je. 
*CorinaII* i *Sali* držim vam fige za veliku betu!
*Mali Mimi* sretno sutra! :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*tiki_a* nemam smrzlića!

----------


## rozalija

> *Sbonetic* žao mi je. 
> *CorinaII* i *Sali* držim vam fige za veliku betu!
> *Mali Mimi* sretno sutra!


X

----------


## zeljana

Mali Mimi srecno !!!!
Sbonetic jesi li javila u Mb? Sta kazu...sta dalje? Ajde nedaj se.....mogu zamisliti kako ti je tesko....proci kroz sve ovo je herojstvo.....glavu gore...doci ce i tvoj dan.....

----------


## ivica_k

sbonetic, iskreno sam tužna zbog vašeg neuspjeha! šaljem ti :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~za dalje!

----------


## Pato

Draga *sbonetic*, tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
baš sam se nadala da će vam ovaj put uspjeti...
šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love:  drži mi se...

----------


## sandric

Sbonetic draga moja, baš mi je žao zbog tvog neuspjeha i molim te budi jaka za dalje, odmori i onda u nove korake....... Sve ovo je jako teško ali ništa drugo ne preostaje posle svega nego opet pokušati ponovo. Šaljem ti mnogo podrške za dalje.
Corina II, Sali, Mala Mimi mnogo podrše i vama.......

Ja sam danas krenula da bockanjem gonalima i to 2 ampule na dan. Da li bi trebala te dvije ampule koristiti sa jednim rastvaračem ili dva? Med.sestre me pitaju a ja kažem da ću im reći sutra kad pitam jato cura koje sve znaju. Za MB krećem 06.06. ujutro. Kako ste vi cure rješile bockanje u Mb kad same sebi niste davale? Ja sam u brizi gdje da odem da mi daju? Da li da pitam Jasnu ili kad stignem u nedelju da se javim u dežurstvo u bolnicu ili u ambulantu N.Vas ili šta već ali znam samo da nema šanse da dajem sama?

----------


## zeljana

Sandric, nemas brige, ja sam sve injekcije primila u ambulanti kod njih. U bolnici dole u prizemlju. Sestra Marija i sestra Jasna su mi davale. Rade do 4h.
Srecno

----------


## zeljana

Da zaboravih rade i nedjeljom. Jedne nedjelje sestra Jasna druge sestra Marija......

----------


## ksena28

sbonetic  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 
možda ipak učiniti dodatne pretrage?! nisam pametna, baš mi je žao...

----------


## sbonetic

Ugovaram sada konzultacije u Mb da dogovorim koje sve pretrage dodatne pretrage napravit iako sam ne znam na šta bi me mogli poslat

----------


## Pato

Cure, molim vas za pomoć;
suprug i ja bi se željeli prijaviti u Maribor.
na prethodnim stranicama sam pronašla mail adresu na koju se treba prijaviti, molim vas za uputu koje nalaze ste slali kod prve prijave, one koje imate od ranije ili ste prije prijave vadili svježe nalaze i to sve ove sa popisa na prvoj stranici.

----------


## nirvana

Pato, ja sam kopirala sve nalaze koje sam imala od prije, neki su bili stari godinu dana, neki par mjeseci i to sam skupa s zamolbom poslala poštom. Kada su mi poslali odgovor napisali su mi i koje još pretrage moram napraviti, ništa od ovih starih pretraga ne trebam ponavljati samo trebam obaviti još  nove.

----------


## Dodirko

Trebala bi krajem 8 mjeseca krenuti sa kontracepcijom (postupak u Mariboru) a u isto vrijeme planiram na godišnji odmor i put malo podalje od Hrvatske. Da li je potrebno napraviti neke pretrage na dan počinjanja sa kontracepcijom ili mogu staviti tablete u torbu i put pod noge?

----------


## rozalija

> Trebala bi krajem 8 mjeseca krenuti sa kontracepcijom (postupak u Mariboru) a u isto vrijeme planiram na godišnji odmor i put malo podalje od Hrvatske. Da li je potrebno napraviti neke pretrage na dan počinjanja sa kontracepcijom ili mogu staviti tablete u torbu i put pod noge?


Nikakve pretrage prije započinjanja sa kontracepcijom ja nisam radila a ništa mi sestra Jasna nije rekla za to, zato draga moja ti se lijepo spremi tabletice u kofer i uživaj na putovanju.

----------


## Pato

Nirvana, puno hvala na brzom odgovoru.
Svima želim puno sreće!

----------


## Dodirko

Hvala Rozalija.

----------


## Aurora*

*Dodirko* kada si u postupku? Zar si vec dobila protokol, ako s kontracepcijom kreces u osmom?

----------


## tiki_a

Dodirko  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Joj cure znam da sam dosadna sa tim svojim naručivanjem za konzultacije ali izludit će me ta njihova nedostupnost
Danas sam bila na telefonu od 14-15.30 i zvala broj za samoplačnike +386 31 577 101 i stalno mi govori številjka ni dosegljiva
Dakle kao da je mobitel isključen ili nedostupan
Mailom isto nisam uspjela
Pa kako da dođem do njih?? Ima neki drugi broj na koji mogu zvati??

----------


## zeljana

Gabi25, kad si poslala mejl?
Ja sam cekala odgovor na mejl 3 sedmice. Za narucivanje je taj broj....ja ne znam za drugi....Mozda da postom posaljes nalaze i onda samo posaljes mejl da si poslala i cekas....

----------


## Gabi25

ma poslala sam ja nalaze, imam i termin za postupak u 12/10 ali hoću konzultacije
a mail sam poslala u 2.mjesecu i još 2 maila u 3. mjesecu- odgovor nikakav nisam dobila

----------


## Dodirko

Da, Maribor je zadnja stanica vlaka. Možda uskočim ako bude sreće.... a do tada osvajam neke druge vrhove i dubine.

Postupak bi trebao biti početkom 11 mjeseca, nisam još dobila protikol ali planiram duži godišniji malo dalje izvan Hrvatske pa moram vidjeti da li je to moguće obzirom na eventualne akcije vezane uz Maribor.

Neznam da li je tragično ili komično ali ja bi 2   :Heart:  :Heart: 

Mašta je dozvoljena jel tako?  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Dodirko, nikakve pretrage ti ne trebaju, ja izričito pitala profu nakon onih cirkusa s Yasmineom (oni natpisi umrla djevojka itd.), rekao mi je da za tako kratko pijenje ne trebaju pretrage. Sretno!

----------


## bugaboo

Cure, nakon njihove obavijesti da su primili moje papire sad sam dobila termin za 3. mj. 2011. 

U kuverti su poslali zadnji cjenik i neki formular koji treba ispuniti i pise da to treba poslati skupa sa trazenim nalazima u roku 3. mjeseca, ali nisu mi naveli nikakve nalaze koje trebam poslati???

Kad sam slala molbu poslala sam im sve nalaze (3 spermiograma, briseve od oboje, HIV i Hepatitis od oboje, UZV prohodnost jajovoda, papu, hormone, sve pov. bolesti od 1. i jedinog postupka itd.) pa pretpostavljam da ne trebam slati nikakve nalaze vec im je to spranca na tom obrascu?

----------


## sandric

> Sandric, nemas brige, ja sam sve injekcije primila u ambulanti kod njih. U bolnici dole u prizemlju. Sestra Marija i sestra Jasna su mi davale. Rade do 4h.
> Srecno


Zeljana, hvala puno. Ja injekcije primam u 17h svaki dan, tako sam počela i bilo mi je lakše zbog posla, radim do 16:30h, primim injekciju i onda odmaram kući. Nadam se da postoji neko dežurstvo u ambulanti posle njih dvije, nije mi bitno ko će mi dati bitno je da oni rade. A ja i samodavanje su pusti snovi, ustvari nisam se ni trudila ali mislim da nisam spretna i da od toga nema ništa. U nedelju kad stignem prva stvar će biti pravac u bolnicu u tu ambulantu! Brojim dane sitno i u stomaku se sve vrti od uzbuđenja. :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Bugaboo, nalazi HIV-a i Hepatitisa ne smiju biti stariji od godine dana od dana kad ćete ući u postupak, čekni jesu li vam ti datumi OK, pa, ako vas ponovno traže, a datumi nisu OK, morali biste ponoviti, to im je zakonski uvjet za postupak i oko toga su baš striktni, koliko sam skužila.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Gabi25 zovi ih na tel. dobit ćeš ih prije tako nego mejlom (bar sam ja tako uspjela)

----------


## marija_sa

Draga Pato,
ja imam zakazane konsultacije u MB kod dr. Vlaisavljevica 21.06.Zvala sam oko 20.04 i eto dobila termin za dva mjeseca.Od nalaza nisam radila nista novo.Imam samo stare(krv,hormoni,urin).Znam da ce mi on sam dati sta sve trebam za VTO.Moj problem je PCOS i sekundarna amenoreja(uz Dabroston menga kao svajcarski sat a bez njega nista).Kod mm je sve ok.Samo mi nije drago sto se ceka godinu dana na sam proces.......Ako ti mogu kako pomoci samo mi javi.......

P.S. javljam ti se sa svjezim informacijama krajem mjeseca

----------


## miška

Cure,upravo sam zvala Mb da se naručim za konzultacije i sestra mi je rekla neka probam u 7 mjesecu ili da im pošaljem poštom zamolbu.E sad je pitanje,koja je to adresa i kaj da im napišem?  Da li se pod tim podrazumijeva da im samo pošaljem sve nalaze ?Kaj onda? Sve mi to zvuči komplicirano,pomagajte

----------


## Mali Mimi

Na prvoj stranici ove teme imaš detaljan opis, adresu, napiši što želiš i kratki opis svega što si do sad radila, te fotokopiraj sve nalaze i pošalji preporučenom poštom, to napraviš i onda čekaš 10 dana pa će ti poslati kako su te uvrstili na listu čekanja (koja je oko godinu dana), napiši i da želiš konzultacije i za par mjeseci će ti poslati što sve trebaš napraviti od pretraga i datum za konzultacije, i to je sve

----------


## miška

Mali Mimi hvala ti na brzom odgovoru ali da budem iskrena,sad si me zatekla.Napisala si mi da im napomenem da želim konzultacije-pa kaj to nije logično ako im šaljem nalaze da se u biti prvo i moram vidjeti s dr  da vidimo moju situaciju?Oprosti ali ovo sa Mb mi djeluje tako zbunjujuće ...
Pročitala sam ono sa prve stranice ali najmanje ima u biti o ovom samom početku u kakvom sam ja.Znači,ukratko im opišem svojim riječima našu situaciju,pošaljem sve moguće nalaze i naglasim za konzultacije i to je to?Jesam prošla gradivo :Confused:

----------


## bugaboo

Ina33, hvala za info. Hiv i hepatitis su nam iz 2. mj., a planirani postupak u Mariboru u 3. mj. 2011. pa cemo onda trebati to jos ponoviti. Sad cekamo jos 1 postupak tu kod nas, a ako ne uspije onda pravac Maribor. 

Poslat cu mail sestri Jasni jer nismo dobili nikakav termin za konzultacije, vec je pisalo da se javimo ako zelimo konzultacije.

----------


## hibiskus

mali mimi u kojoj si fazi... 
nisam u toku, jesi uspjela uloviti dobar ciklus?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jesam, FSh mi je ovaj put bio 8 i nešto, E2 30, ali nažalost rezultati baš i nisu bili neki imala sam jaku terapiju 5 pa 4 ampule menopura na dan i decapeptile i na kraju samo 2 j.s. i 1 embrij eto toliko muke i načekavanja za tako malo. Ne kužim zašto rekacija nije bila bar malo bolja a još smo "hvatali" taj FSH upravo zbog toga

----------


## miška

Cure,imam samo još jedno pitanje.Kaj ste vi ostavljale kad ste im slale poštom nalaze za kontakt? Svoj mail ili ???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da sve i telefon, mob  mail i adresu

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure,imam samo još jedno pitanje.Kaj ste vi ostavljale kad ste im slale poštom nalaze za kontakt? Svoj mail ili ???


ako šalješ pismo obično u SLo, što svakako preporučujem, onda navedi SVAKAKO i svoju adresu doma, ime, prezime, ulicu i kućni broj, poštanski broji i mjesto. Ali možeš za svaki slučaj i mail adresu.

----------


## miška

Kadauna,hvala ti puno :Kiss:

----------


## miška

Sorry Mali mimi i tebi jedno veliko hvala :Wink:

----------


## hibiskus

> Jesam, FSh mi je ovaj put bio 8 i nešto, E2 30, ali nažalost rezultati baš i nisu bili neki imala sam jaku terapiju 5 pa 4 ampule menopura na dan i decapeptile i na kraju samo 2 j.s. i 1 embrij eto toliko muke i načekavanja za tako malo. Ne kužim zašto rekacija nije bila bar malo bolja a još smo "hvatali" taj FSH upravo zbog toga




nije to malo, pogotovo ako beta bude velika.

drzim ti fige!

----------


## zeljana

Mali Mimi drzim fige za dobru betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala na željama zeljana koliko ti još brojiš dana do testa?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad tek vidim Zeljana pa ti si trudna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: i da beta bude velika

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo da javim da nisam betu niti dočekala. Jučer 25dan sam prokrvarila, ponadala se da je implatacijsko ali evo jutros ide jako pravo menstrualno krvarenje,prestajem s utrogestanima i čekam 2mj Maribor i više sreće :Sad:

----------


## sali

CorinaII žao mi je :Crying or Very sad: , drži se draga :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Sali draga hvala ti, nadam se da če kod tebe biti puno ljepih vjesti...

----------


## aleksandraj

> CorinaII žao mi je, drži se draga


 
Corina II :Heart:

----------


## loks

cirinaII  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Zanima me dali bi ja sada trebala javiti dr.Rešu svoj negativan rezultat???'

----------


## rozalija

> CorinaII žao mi je, drži se draga


X

----------


## loks

> Zanima me dali bi ja sada trebala javiti dr.Rešu svoj negativan rezultat???'


trebaš mu javiti jer on mora imat evidenciju kako mu postupci završavaju. zoveš ga na mob i kažeš mu da je nije uspjelo i ako imaš smrzliće odmah to dogovorite, pretpostavljam već slijedeći misec ideš po njih. to znam jer 2.put kad nama nije uspjelo, od mog šoka koji je nastupio nisam razmišljala i nisam se uopće sjetila da mu javim. pa je onda on mene nazvao da pita ishod pa sam skužila da čoviku nisam javila.

----------


## corinaII

Loks hvala, smrzlića nažalost nemam....

----------


## zeljana

Corina II  :Love:  zao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tigrical

*corinaII* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## maca2

Cure, molim pomoć!
U pon. idemo u Maribor na konzultacije - može li mi netko objasniti kako doći iz ZG do ordinacije dr.Božić?
Naravno tražimo pravac bez vinjete!

----------


## sandric

Evo i mene iz Maribora. Dr. Vlaisavljevic kaze da sve tece kako treba, na desnom jajniku imam vise folikula od lijevog pa dr. kaze sve su nade polozene u desni jajnik. Ja ti nisam pitala koliko imam folikula ali mi je juce na uzv rekao da ovi veci ( kako sam skontala on gleda samo vece ) imaju velicinu od 14mm. Od juce sam krenula sa 3 gonala i danas tako pa sutra ujutro vadim krv i na uzv oko 14h. Planirana punkcija je u subotu. Ja se osjecam dobro, od juce sume pocela boljeti krsta i bolovi u stomaku kao pred ciklus, naizmjenicno dodje i prodje ali mi je drugaciji osjecaj nego na pocetku stimulacije. Bitno mi je da sam u glavi ok, za nepovjerovati da sam odagnala sve strahove kad sam doputovala u MB, u nekom drugom svjetu boravim, udaljena od svakodnevnice i stalnog pritiska i stresa. G.Stanko je veoma ljubazan domacin i smjestaj uliva jos dodatni mir. Svake pohvale za njega. I vrijeme nam ide na ruku, po cjeli dan smo u setnji a danas smo u uzivanju u Pohorju. Nadam se da ce biti sve ok.......

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma hoće Sandric :Heart: 
Maca pogledaj na stranici www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ustvari evo ti adresa pa je ukucaj u Google maps kao odredište _Adresa: Ulica proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor_

----------


## rozalija

sandric bravo draga moja za folikuliće, uživajte vas dvoje u Mb a ja ti šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu da sve bude za 5.

----------


## zeljana

> Cure, molim pomoć!
> U pon. idemo u Maribor na konzultacije - može li mi netko objasniti kako doći iz ZG do ordinacije dr.Božić?
> Naravno tražimo pravac bez vinjete!


Iz pravca ZG, ides samo pravo, nigdje ne skreces, prodjes 3 velike raskrsnice. Kada na lijevoj strani ugledas, reklamu za trznicu MB, ili putokaz za hotel Bajt(koji pokazuje lijevo), skrenes lijevo, pa prva desno i eto te u Proleterskih brigada ordinaciji.
E sada, ako hoces da izbjegnes auto put...to ti ne znam...jedino mozda da ides na Kumrovec/ put je paralelan sa autoputem i nigdje ne skreces desno samo vozis ravno i stizes u MB.

Sretno

----------


## zeljana

Sandric...srecno :Love: 
Obavezno otidji i u veliki park na drugom dijelu grada...

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje ja sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora za 2mj.1011godine....evo sada ispunjavam ove njihove upitnike i gledam ove dodatne pretrage koje treba napraviti e sada koliko sam ja skužila pretrage WaR i VDRL su u biti jedno te isto- pretraga na sifilis zar ne :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## H2O

Cure ne vidim da se javlja *Strike.*Zna li netko kako je ona i njene bebice...

----------


## klara

> .... Planirana punkcija je u subotu. ...


I ja imam punkciju u subotu, rekli su mi da dođem oko 7:30. Tako da ćemo se vjerojatno sresti  :Smile: 

Dolazi li još neka forumašica u subotu na punkciju?

----------


## maca2

Hvala na savjetima za putovanje!
Ima li neka od vas svježu informaciju koliko točno koštaju konzultacije kod dr.V u ordinaciji dr.Božić ( ne u klinici ) ?
Što točno konzultacije uključuju i je li dr. spreman odvojiti vremena odgovoriti na sva naša pitanja ( na žalost s time kod nas u HR imam loše iskustvo... ).

----------


## loks

*maca2* mi smo imali konz bez uzv i platili 50eur. doktor je otvoren prema svemu, sve šta ti padne na pamet pitaj i dobit ćeš odgovor. mislim da većina nas dođe sa takvim stavom, svi neki ukočeni, uplašeni i puni rigvarda. a šta kad su nas na žalost naši tako naučili. tamo stvarno nema straha, pričaš otvoreno, opušteno, vidit ćeš

----------


## zeljana

Evo da prijavim i ovdje jednu lijepu vijest.
beta mi je 391,0  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
pooozzzdravvv svima!!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Zeljana* najljepse cestitke na trudnoci!!!!!!

----------


## sandric

> I ja imam punkciju u subotu, rekli su mi da dođem oko 7:30. Tako da ćemo se vjerojatno sresti 
> 
> Dolazi li još neka forumašica u subotu na punkciju?


Ja sutra idem na uzv u bolnicu pa ce mi reci u koliko je sati punkcija u subotu, a ja samo jos znam da je sa nama i Natalina.
Sutra u 9h vadim krv za estradiol, cini mi se da sam dobro zapamtila, a na uzv u 15h.

----------


## Strumpfica

Bila sam u siječnju na konzultacijama, dogovorili smo da napravim pretrage za HIV u travnju, sve sam obavila, poslala im i mailom i poštom. Ali meni nitko nikad nije rekao u biti kad bi trebali u postupak. Jel to normalna procedura, samo da čekam dok mi ne osvane pismo u sandučiću ili?

----------


## Natalina

*klara, sandric* vidimo se u subotu na punkciji!  :Bye:

----------


## klara

Strumpfica zovi ih ili pošalji još jedan mail, da  znaš na čemu si.




> *klara, sandric* vidimo se u subotu na punkciji!


Vidimo se. Htjela sam opisati što ću imat na sebi ili slično, ali bit će zabavno da se pepoznajemo  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

> Strumpfica zovi ih ili pošalji još jedan mail, da  znaš na čemu si.
> 
> 
> 
> Vidimo se. Htjela sam opisati što ću imat na sebi ili slično, ali bit će zabavno da se pepoznajemo


I to dok vas jos anestezija bude drzala.  :Smile:  Sretno, cure!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretno Klara i Sandric, i bravo Zeljana za visoku betu :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

> Drage moje ja sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora za 2mj.1011godine....evo sada ispunjavam ove njihove upitnike i gledam ove dodatne pretrage koje treba napraviti e sada koliko sam ja skužila pretrage WaR i VDRL su u biti jedno te isto- pretraga na sifilis zar ne



 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sela

> 


Jesu,draga.

----------


## mare41

VDRL je za sifilis ((od engl. venereal disease research laboratory), a WaR ne znam :Sad: , Sela me preduhitrila :Smile:

----------


## mare157

> Hvala na savjetima za putovanje!
> Ima li neka od vas svježu informaciju koliko točno koštaju konzultacije kod dr.V u ordinaciji dr.Božić ( ne u klinici ) ?
> Što točno konzultacije uključuju i je li dr. spreman odvojiti vremena odgovoriti na sva naša pitanja ( na žalost s time kod nas u HR imam loše iskustvo... ).


*maca2* pozdrav! Mi smo bili na konzult. u 2,mj i platili 50 eura. Dali su nam i cjenik usluga za dalje. 
Što se tiće pitanja, doktor ti odvoji po 15 min. za svaki par. Kad smo mi bili jedni su bili unutra oko sat i po, kasnije je dok bio malo iziritiran jer se sve pomaklo i rekao je meni i mužu da su ga pitali gluposti i da mu je žao da smo došli na red 2 sata nakom dogovorenog termina. Još se izvinjavao jadan.Prema nama je bio savršen.
Inače na njihovim stranicama imaš jednu brošuro od nekih 14 stranica i oni preporučuju svima da je pročitaju prije nego dođu na konzultacije. Brošura je i na hrvatskom i tamo je večinom sve objašnjeno jednostavnim jezikom bez doktorskih i medicinskih termina. Ja i mm to pročitali, to nam je bila jedna od prvih literatura kad smo saznali za problem i puno nam je pomoglo. Potražiti ću ti link, ako nemožeš naći.

----------


## corinaII

Mare41, Sela hvala vam :Kiss:

----------


## loks

zeljana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo bili na tim konzultacijama unutra oko pola sata ne znam točno ali doktor je morao uzimati našu povijest bolesti jer tamo nije imao naš karton, i znaš za 50 E mislim da bi nam trebali odvojiti i više od 15 min razgovora. Uglavnom je bio ljubazan i odgovarao je na sva pitanja i imala sam osjećaj da mu se baš toliko ne žuri

----------


## sandric

Jutros sam bila na uzv i posle toga sam pala u nekakav ponor pa nikako da dodjem sebi. Mozda je sve ovo bez razloga a mozda i ne, ko ce to vise znati. Jutros su cure prosle na punkciju, i sutra ujutro ima druga grupa a ja sam nakon povecanja gonala na 3 dnevno bila zakazana jutros na uzv. Na lijevom jajniku nema vecih folikula, sve su sitni, na desnom ima jedan od 20x20mm i cini mi se da sam dobro zapamtila jos dva velicine 15x13;14x13 itd. Veceras primam stop  injekciju a punkcija je u ponedeljak ujutro u 06:45h. Ja sam se nasikirala sto imam samo jedan tako veliki i sto sam skontala da sam lose odreagovala jer po prici drugih zena imaju mnogo vise folikula. Ma nemam pojma vise nista............ Endometrijum mi je 15,5 i doktor kaze da je super. Sta vi mislite cure o ovome? Osjecam se kao da se sve srucilo na glavu, plakala sam cjelo jutro a znam da bi trebala biti jaka i bez stresa.

----------


## mare41

sandric, stignu ovi manji narasti u 2 dana, inače ne bi dobila štopericu, sretno!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sandric, sa endometrijom 15,5 ostajes sigurno trudna i nemoj se bez razloga sekirati..ovaj endometrij jamci trudnocu, a za to je dovoljan 1 embrij...ja bih se vise sekirala da ima 10 folikula i end. 10..sretno i vidjet ces da sam bila u pravu (to ce ti i sestra j. reci)

----------


## modesty4

Corina II mi smo poslale papire za Maribor negdje u isto vrijeme i dobile prvi odgovor. Jesi li im se ti poslije toga još javljala? Pitam jer nakon toga ja nisam još ništa dobila!

----------


## sandric

> Sandric, sa endometrijom 15,5 ostajes sigurno trudna i nemoj se bez razloga sekirati..ovaj endometrij jamci trudnocu, a za to je dovoljan 1 embrij...ja bih se vise sekirala da ima 10 folikula i end. 10..sretno i vidjet ces da sam bila u pravu (to ce ti i sestra j. reci)


Hvala draga moja, ja ti inace sve ove dane pokusavam biti bez stresa i panike ali kad sam vidjela da ja imam malo folikula onda me uhvatilo nesto od cega placem cjeli dan. Ne mogu se kontrolisati, vozim se u autu i placem, ne mogu sjesti da popijem pice ma otisla sam u tacku ali bas pravo. Kao sto sam i rekla mozda je sve to bezveze i kao sto si mi ti napisala a ja nisam znala da je endometrij dobar ali sta da se radi, to je jace od mene...... Ustvari strah od svega, neizvjesnost i nesigurnost je u mojoj dusi pa samo ispliva na svaku sitnicu.Hvala vam puno..... 
Danas su dvije forumasice isle na transfer ali nisam bila sa njima. Nadam se da su prosle dobro.

----------


## corinaII

modesti4 ja sam dobila veliku žutu kovertu iz Maribora s popisom pretraga koje moram napraviti i poslati im u slijedeča 3mj. To mi je došlo prije možda 10-tak dana....

----------


## marija_sa

trebam pomoc,
naime imam zakazane konsultacije kod dr. Vlaisavljevica za iduci ponedeljak....Naravno ponijecu sve sto imam od nalaza ali nemam bog zna sta.Stare hormone i pregled od mog doktora sa postupcima (samo klomifen).Zanima ne dali cu odmah u ponedeljak dobiti termin VTO ili tek kad doktor dobije sve moje nalaze koji mu trebaju?

Ja PCOS mm OK

----------


## sandric

Danas bila punkcija i dobila sam 5 js. Transfer zakazan za tri dana, 17.06. Pozzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto Sandric i na kraju si imala više j.s. nego ja, meni od 5 folikula većih više od pola bilo prazno

----------


## klara

> Danas bila punkcija i dobila sam 5 js. Transfer zakazan za tri dana, 17.06. Pozzz


Vidimo se onda na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

> trebam pomoc,
> naime imam zakazane konsultacije kod dr. Vlaisavljevica za iduci ponedeljak....Naravno ponijecu sve sto imam od nalaza ali nemam bog zna sta.Stare hormone i pregled od mog doktora sa postupcima (samo klomifen).Zanima ne dali cu odmah u ponedeljak dobiti termin VTO ili tek kad doktor dobije sve moje nalaze koji mu trebaju?
> 
> Ja PCOS mm OK


Najvjerovatnije češ odmah dobiti termin za postupak. Mi smo imali sve nalaze i odmah smo dobili termin s tim da nam je rekao i da nam šta fali, da bi to napravili dok čekamo postupak i poslali mu kopije nalaza u Mb. To je moje iskustvo.

----------


## marija_sa

Hvala mare157 na odgovoru....Koliko je vremensi od konsultacija do postupka.Dali je jos uvijek godinu dana.Cini mi se da an negdje gore proctala da si ti bila u 2 mjesecu na konsultacijama a termin postupka 10. mjesec?????

----------


## Aurora*

> Hvala mare157 na odgovoru....Koliko je vremensi od konsultacija do postupka.Dali je jos uvijek godinu dana.Cini mi se da an negdje gore proctala da si ti bila u 2 mjesecu na konsultacijama a termin postupka 10. mjesec?????


Mi smo bili na konsultacijama prije par tjedana i tada sam bas pitala da li se je lista cekanja sto skratila, kao sto se nesto bilo pricalo o tome. Dr. V. nam je rekao da na zalost nista od toga, da cekanje ostaje godinu dana, jer da bi za krace cekanje trebali otvoriti jos jednu kliniku...

Inace, rok od godinu dana tece od onog datuma kada oni zaprime tvoju molbu sa dokumentacijom, sto mnogi cesto salju (postom) i prije nego sto se dogovore konsultacije. Medjutim, ako su konsultacije prvi kontakt s klinikom, onda rok od godinu dana tece od dana konsultacija.

----------


## sandric

Klara ne mogu da ti posaljem pp. Vidimo se na transferu i na kafici naravno.....

----------


## sandric

> Hvala mare157 na odgovoru....Koliko je vremensi od konsultacija do postupka.Dali je jos uvijek godinu dana.Cini mi se da an negdje gore proctala da si ti bila u 2 mjesecu na konsultacijama a termin postupka 10. mjesec?????


Mi smo cekali 11 mjeseci od dana konsultacija, bilo je neke price da se skratilo cekanje ali nista od toga.

----------


## rozalija

sandric sretno draga moja na  transferu. Ogromnu pusicu ti šaljem i milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe.

----------


## sandric

Rozi hvala ti draga, kad vidim tvoju slicicu sva sam srecna. Ako i meni prodje ok onda cu te sigurno smarati sa daljim pitanjima i podpitanjima kroz trudnocu.

----------


## maca2

Mi jučer bili kod dr. V na konzultacijama - utisci vrlo povoljni! Odgovorio na sva naša pitanja, ljubazan i pristupačan - sesrta također, mislim da je bila sestra Jasna.
Tražila da me pomaknu iz 1.skupine za 9.mj ( koja kreće krajem 8.mj sa stimulacijom ) na 2. skupinu ( kraj 9.mj ) jer mi tako paše zbog posla - nije bilo nikakvih problema.
Daju mi standardan dugi protokol ( do sada sam bila samo na kratkim ) i za stim. 2 gonala dnevno.
Koliko će mi dipherelina ili decapeptyla trebati za postupak ( otprilike )? Što je kod nas jeftinije ?

----------


## tigrical

> Mi jučer bili kod dr. V na konzultacijama - utisci vrlo povoljni! Odgovorio na sva naša pitanja, ljubazan i pristupačan - sesrta također, mislim da je bila sestra Jasna.
> Tražila da me pomaknu iz 1.skupine za 9.mj ( koja kreće krajem 8.mj sa stimulacijom ) na 2. skupinu ( kraj 9.mj ) jer mi tako paše zbog posla - nije bilo nikakvih problema.
> Daju mi standardan dugi protokol ( do sada sam bila samo na kratkim ) i za stim. 2 gonala dnevno.
> Koliko će mi dipherelina ili decapeptyla trebati za postupak ( otprilike )? Što je kod nas jeftinije ?


Mislim da Dipherelina niti nema u RH, ja sam ga kupovala u Slo po 7 E kom., a za dugi protokol mi je trebalo 2 kutije (svaka ima po 7 ampula) + još par komada koje bi kupila naknadno.

----------


## klara

> Mislim da Dipherelina niti nema u RH, ja sam ga kupovala u Slo po 7 E kom., a za dugi protokol mi je trebalo 2 kutije (svaka ima po 7 ampula) + još par komada koje bi kupila naknadno.


Da, nema u Hr, a decapeptyl se ne može više nabaviti. 
Nama je trebalo 3 kutije, točno toliko su nam rekli da kupimo.
Za Gonale ne možeš znati točnu količinu jer se doza korigira nakon folikulometija. Ali za Dipherline se unaprijed zna koliko ćeš trebati i to će ti oni napisati.

----------


## marija_sa

maca2 cestitam i zelim ti svu srecu u postupku.Ja imam kod doktora V sledece sedmice.Iz tvoje poruke vidim da si jako brzo dobila termin.Jeli to zato sto si vec bila u postupcima ili sta?

----------


## ivica_k

u pitanju je privremena nestašica decapeptyla ili se prestaje proizvoditi?!

----------


## klara

> u pitanju je privremena nestašica decapeptyla ili se prestaje proizvoditi?!


Ne znam. Ako se sjetim pitat ću sutra u Mariboru pa ću vam javiti.

----------


## maca2

> maca2 cestitam i zelim ti svu srecu u postupku.Ja imam kod doktora V sledece sedmice.Iz tvoje poruke vidim da si jako brzo dobila termin.Jeli to zato sto si vec bila u postupcima ili sta?


Da sam barem brzo dobila termin...kao i svi ostali čekala sam godinu dana, poslala papire u 09./2009.  :Sad: 
Znači kod nas nema niti dipherelina niti decapeptyla?  :Shock: 
Čudi me,znam da sam čitala da su cure normalno kupovale decapeptyle dosad.
Na protokolu ću dobiti točan br. dipherelina koji moram kupiti - jesu oni za supresiju, i od kojeg se dana ciklusa pikaju? Do sada sam bila samo na kratkim protokolima pa mi ovo izgleda vrlo komplicirano  :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

> Da sam barem brzo dobila termin...kao i svi ostali čekala sam godinu dana, poslala papire u 09./2009. 
> Znači kod nas nema niti dipherelina niti decapeptyla? 
> Čudi me,znam da sam čitala da su cure normalno kupovale decapeptyle dosad.
> Na protokolu ću dobiti točan br. dipherelina koji moram kupiti - jesu oni za supresiju, i od kojeg se dana ciklusa pikaju? Do sada sam bila samo na kratkim protokolima pa mi ovo izgleda vrlo komplicirano


Da, to Dipherelin ti je za supresiju. Ako je dugi protokol onda od 21 dc. Nije komplicirano, samo se počneš pikat 7 dana prije očekivane M, a ne kasnije.

----------


## marija_sa

maca2 imam jos par pitanja......reci mi molim te da li treba da idem u suknji ili mogu i hlace( kod nas je u klinikama katastrofalna situacija i moras da ides u suknji) i dali je neophodno da i muz ide sa mnom (obzirom da nema on problem nego ja )

----------


## Maxime

marija_sa: suprug i ti zajedno imate problem s neplodnoscu kojeg ce te zajedno rjesiti ...
ako se radi u mariboru: mozes nositi sto god te je volja ...

----------


## Jelena

marija_sa možeš ići u hlačama, vjerojatno nećeš ni imati pregled. Ne znam mora li biti suprug tamo, ali dobro je da se ponašate kao da je to vaš, a ne tvoj problem, inače će ti biti jako teško psihički, pogotovo kad kreneš s hormonima. U čekaoni su uglavnom parovi, barem na konzultacijama. Suprug će morati potpisati neke papire kad budete već u postupku, i mora biti svakako tamo na dan punkcije, zbog sjemena. MM je išao samnom svaki put, osim jednom kad baš nije mogao.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo da napišem i tu, napravila sam jutros test (dan ranije zbog smeđeg iscjetka koji je jučer počeo) i negativan je naravno, a sad mi se iscjedak povukao i temp. mi na 36.9 ne znam šta da mislim, je li da prestanem s utrićima ili što

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi nemoj nikako prestati s utrićima i rađe vadi betu, možda test nije bio dobar. Ipak je beta puuuno pouzdanija. Cross fingers  :Heart:  za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Mali Mimi nemoj nikako prestati s utrićima i rađe vadi betu, možda test nije bio dobar. Ipak je beta puuuno pouzdanija. Cross fingers  za pozitivnu betu!


 :Heart:

----------


## marija_sa

Jelena, pogresno si me razumjela,mm je 100% uz mene samo nisam znala kako to sve funkcionise.........ulazimo odmah zajedno ili on udje kasnije?
Izvinjavam se na glupim pitanjima ,ali znate kako je vama bilo prvi put..........

----------


## Vali

> Jelena, pogresno si me razumjela,mm je 100% uz mene samo nisam znala kako to sve funkcionise.........ulazimo odmah zajedno ili on udje kasnije?
> Izvinjavam se na glupim pitanjima ,ali znate kako je vama bilo prvi put..........


Ma odmah ulazite zajedno! Nema razloga da on ulazi poslije. Mene je dr. gledao na ultrazvuk, a MM je bio unutra. Zajedno ste u tome. I ništa se ne brini, bit će sve ok!

----------


## Jelena

marija_sa  :Heart: 
Nema glupih pitanja. Moje je iskustvo da su u našim državnim klinikama muževi svedeni na donore sperme i ne dolaze u čekaonicu. Meni to jako smeta. Ali sam u razgovoru s curama skužila da njima idu na živce ti muškarci u čekaonicama jer stvaraju dodatnu gužvu. 

U našem prvom postupku, MM je išao samnom stalno kod dr.-ce i sjedio u kupaonici dok sam si davala injekcije i podnosio moje promjene raspoloženja, a ja sam se svejedno osijećala kao Pale sam na svijetu. Nisam bila ni na forumu, niti sam s još nekim dijelila svoj doživljaj. A ne mislim da sam neki labilni tip.

----------


## maca2

@ marija_sa
Tek sad sam došla na forum i vidjela da si mi postavila pitanje, ali cure su ti već sve lijepo odgovorile!  :Yes: 
Mi samo došli zajedno, ali u čekaonici su bile i 2 same žene ( ne znam s kojim su one prob. došle ). 
Dr. mi nije radio UZV - koliko vidim vrlo rijetko to i radi, vjerojatno ako postoji neki prob. kod žene.
Javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja sam bila prije par tjedana u Mar. na konzul. i dr. me je pregledao na uzv. i mm.je bio unutra i sve je ok prošlo ,samo se opustite i sve će biti dobro .Ja krajem 7 mj. bi trebala dobiti upute da krenem s kontracepciom 2mj. i onda postupak početkom 10mj.

----------


## skandy

cure ,ima li koja da se liječi u UKC-Ljubljana,znači ,ne privatno nego u državnoj klinici?

Pitam jer mi nije jasna njihova politika. OD 22 dc počela sam sa suprefactom.Znači u dugom sam  protokolu,a sa gonalima počinjem  tek 9 dc slijedeće M.
Još nikada nisam čula da se terapija počinje primjenjivati tako kasno.

----------


## taca70

Skandy, nema ti to veze kad si pod supresijom.Bitno da se E2 dovoljno spusti.Ja sam u jednom postupku bila 17 dana po decapeptylom i tek onda stimulacija jer smo morali nastimati neke druge obaveze s postupkom.

----------


## skandy

nitko mi nije ni kontrolrao E2 ,tako da ne znam po čemu zaključuju  do kada ću biti samo pod supresijom ,ali malo mi je lakše sada kada znam da nisam jedina kojoj su toliko otegli.
Danas sam imala prvi ultrazvuk i ništa mi nisu rekli šta se dolje događa. 

hvala na odgovoru

----------


## pino

skandy, potvrdjujem ovo sto ti je rekla taca70. I ja sam pocela s pikanjem 9dc jedan put - samo sto se to kad si pod supresijom ne racuna kao 9dc, nego kao 2dc, jer su folikuli u mirovanju, u tijelu se nista ne dogadja (po tom pitanju). To se radi zato da se usklade ciklusi razlicitih zena - klinikama je tako lakse namjestiti sebi praznike, punkcije, transfere i slicno. Usput, jesi uspjela da ti hzzo plati lijecenje vani?

Mali Mimi - ja se jos uvijek nadam  :Heart:   (znas i sama da se može dogoditi i ful krvarenje uz pozitivnu betu... ipak je bolje napraviti betu za svaki slučaj)
klara i svi ostali - sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja sam prestala danas sa utrićima, ako ne prokrvarim do subote ići ću izvaditi betu, i dalje mi je smeđi iscjedak

----------


## skandy

pino,i tebi zahvaljujem na odgovoru.Ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da bi to mogao biti razlog, ali ima logike .

Za sad sam se samo raspitivala u hzzo ,gdje su me uputili o tome što mi je činiti.

Skeptična sam glede toga pogotovo kada uzmeš  u obzir   da se odbijaju zahtjevi za liječenje  djece   sa teškim dijagnozama

----------


## klara

> Ne znam. Ako se sjetim pitat ću sutra u Mariboru pa ću vam javiti.


Pitala sam - u Sloveniji nikada nije niti bilo Decapeptyla za nabaviti, oni koriste Dipherline (što je ista stvar). Hrvatske pacijentice su uvijek Decapeptyl kupovale u Hr. Nisu mi znali reći zašto ga više nema u kod nas. I kažu da je Dipherline malo jeftijini zato jer injekcije nisu pripremljene.

Usput, treća opcija za supersiju u uputama koje sam ja dobila bila je Superfact, nadam se da se to može kupiti kod nas, zbog onih koji nisu tako blizu granice.

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav svima!
Evo ja se selim kod vas jer smo nakon 2 neuspjela pokušaja u Rijeci sad u čekanju postupka u Mariboru.
Bili na konzultacijama u 2.mjesecu i imamo postupak u 10.
E sad, mi smo u Mb naknadno slali neke nalaze i onaj formular koji smo trebali ispuniti kojeg sam ja poslala bez da sam si prepisala br.telefona ili mail adresu za kontakt. Već 4dana zovem gore i niko mi se ne javlja, pa me zanima da li mi neka od vas može dati mail adresu ili tel. od Mb gdje bi mogla pitati da li je ok sve što smo poslali i kada da očekujem da mi se jave s protokolom.
Malo sam u frci, dosad sam bila u kratkom protokolu, sve će mi biti novo pa bi se voljela pripremiti unaprijed koliko je moguće.
Može i na pp.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Probaj na mail ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com to je od sestre Jasne

----------


## skandy

> Usput, treća opcija za supersiju u uputama koje sam ja dobila bila je Superfact, nadam se da se to može kupiti kod nas, zbog onih koji nisu tako blizu granice.


Suprefact u ampulama  , naručuje  se u apotekama uz privatni recept i čeka se dva tjedna jer ga oni uvoze izvana.Meni je došao iz Njemačke .Pakiran je po dvije ampule,tako da ako su vam potrebne tri morat ćete naručiti 4 ampule tj.dva paketa .
Pišem iz svog nedavnog iskustva

----------


## ivica_k

klara, skandy, hvala vam na ovim, za sve nas, važnim informacijama. uz sve, još i stres oko nabavke lijekova!
srećom, imam dva mjeseca da se izorganiziramo  :Smile: 
klara,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvicu/e

----------


## mare157

> Probaj na mail ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com to je od sestre Jasne


HVALA *Mali Mimi*! Mail je poslan!  :Smile:

----------


## sandric

Evo i mene, transfer bio juce, dvije mrvice treci dan posle punkcije. Od 5js 4js se oplodile, dvije su vratili dobrog kvaliteta a dvije su ostavili do blastocista pa na smrzavanje ako bude sve ok.Pozzzz

----------


## zeljana

Mali Mimi ??? Nisi trebala prestati sa ultricima....nastavi....javi se sta je? kAko si?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ništa počelo krvarenje... sestra u MB mi je isto rekla da mogu prestati s utrićima kad sam joj rekla da sam napravila test i da je neg.

----------


## aleksandraj

mali mimi, draga, zarko sam zeljela da ti uspije...

----------


## Marnie

Mali Mimi žao mi je, nekako sam se nadala da će beta ipak biti  pozitivna  :Sad:

----------


## Strumpfica

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo ja se selim kod vas jer smo nakon 2 neuspjela pokušaja u Rijeci sad u čekanju postupka u Mariboru.
> Bili na konzultacijama u 2.mjesecu i imamo postupak u 10.
> E sad, mi smo u Mb naknadno slali neke nalaze i onaj formular koji smo trebali ispuniti kojeg sam ja poslala bez da sam si prepisala br.telefona ili mail adresu za kontakt. Već 4dana zovem gore i niko mi se ne javlja, pa me zanima da li mi neka od vas može dati mail adresu ili tel. od Mb gdje bi mogla pitati da li je ok sve što smo poslali i kada da očekujem da mi se jave s protokolom.
> Malo sam u frci, dosad sam bila u kratkom protokolu, sve će mi biti novo pa bi se voljela pripremiti unaprijed koliko je moguće.
> Može i na pp.


Ja sam u četvrtak konstantno zvala između 14:30 i 15:30 i stalno mi "številka nije bila dosegljiva" :Smile: 
Onda sam u petak nazvala točno u 14 (znači ranije od termina navedenog na njihovim stranicama) i dobila sam ih od prve. Mene je zanimalo kad će mi biti termin jer sam na konzultacijama bila u prvom mjesecu. Sestra je obećala da će mi javiti mailom, no odokativno je rekla da bu to u dvanaestom mjesecu. 
Sad mi nikako nije jasno kako ste vi nakon konzultacija u veljači uspjeli dobiti termin već u listopadu....hmmm....vama su već na konzultacijama dali termin? Da li su vam možda dali i upute koje lijekove ćete koristiti?

BTW za sve koji račun od lijekova kupljenih u RH prijavljuju u poreznoj prijavi zbog povrata poreza-ako prođe novi zakon i ako se ukinu porezne olakšice s 01.07., možemo u poreznu prijavu za 2010. samo prijaviti troškove za lijekove koji su kupljeni od 30.06. i to u maksimalnom iznosu do 6.000kn.

----------


## zeljana

Mali Mimi  :Love:    bas mi je zao....i ja nisam najbolje.....vidjecemo sta ce biti....

----------


## rozalija

> Mali Mimi žao mi je, nekako sam se nadala da će beta ipak biti  pozitivna


Žao mi je draga

----------


## skandy

cure,ima li mjesta panici ,da li da zovem Sloveniju i pitam ih ako je normalno da M traje već 10 dana?Nije tako obilna kao u početku ali ne mogu bez uloška.

na suprefactu sam od 3.06.a M sam dobila 11.06.

----------


## mare157

*Strumpfica* Mi smo bili na kozz. u 2. mj sa svim nalazima osim novog s-grama koji ionako nije bio presudan jer su 2 prijašnja katastrofa. Rečeno nam je da smo na redu u 10.mjesecu i da će nam se javiti prije za protokol i ljekove. Također nam je dr V rekao da su im povećali limit za liječenje stranih pacijenata i da su se liste skratile što je nas naravno oduševilo. Da li im je taj limit bio povečan netom prije nego što smo mi došli ili prije još dok ste vi bili, to neznam.E sad čula sam još od nekih da su im pomaknuli termin za kasnije pa me to zabrinulo i željela bi znati šta je sa našim terminom. još nemam niakvu info od njih. A na konz. je dr rekao da je super da imamo sve nalaze jer nas odmah može upisati na listu. Drugo neznam. Pa možda ti je sestra dala najgoru varijantu za termin. Glupo da ti kaže da ćeš biti u 10 od prilike, a onda ti javi da si u 12. Bolje obrnuto. Jeste imali sve nalaze?

*Mali Mimi* žao mi je. :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

*Mare 157* imali smo sve nalaze i rekao nam je da u aprilu napravimo nalaze za hiv i sifilis. Istina i nama je dr najavio da ćemo doći na red za 7-8 mjeseci. Kad smo izašli iz ordinacije sestra nije bila tako optimistična oko datuma, no oboje su nas uvjeravali da mi niti nećemo morati na icsi nego da ćemo uspjeti u kućnoj radinosti uz pomoć klomifena. Kako nikad nisam ništa dobila na pismeno od njih iz MB, zvala sam sestru da provjerim okvirno datum...obećala se javiti mailom,baš me zanima jel bu zaboravila...

----------


## mare157

Ja sam im poslala mail i čekam odgovor. Nadam se da će mi stići i da mi neće napisati da sam na redu u 2011. jer ću spaliti! Kad budem imala neke novosti, javim, a tako i ti, molim te!

----------


## BlaBla123

Pozdrav,
Kakav mogu ocekivati protokol i da li svaki protokol iz MB ukljucuje mjesec dana kontracepcije?
Ja '75 mm"75. Ja sve ok, insulinemija.Oligospermia/normospermia. Postupak 10ti mjesec.
Hvala

----------


## Aurora*

> Pozdrav,
> Kakav mogu ocekivati protokol i da li svaki protokol iz MB ukljucuje mjesec dana kontracepcije?
> Ja '75 mm"75. Ja sve ok, insulinemija.Oligospermia/normospermia. Postupak 10ti mjesec.
> Hvala


Nama je bas stigao protokol e-mailom! Od pocetka nam je bilo receno da na postupak mozemo racunati u 9. mjesecu, ali nikada nista pismeno o tome nismo dobili. Vec sam se polako spremala da ih zovem i provjerim kada stize protokol, kad ono stize taman na vrijeme da mogu poceti s protokolom predvidjenim za prvu skupinu. 

To znaci da cu ja ocito biti medju onima koje ce na kontracepciji biti dva mjeseca. Iz tog istog protokola vidim da ce za razliku od mog slucaja neke na kotracepciji biti svega tri-cetiri tjedna. 

Ako netko zna ili ima ideju zasto su neki duze, a neki krace na kontracepciji i sto to samo po sebi znaci, jako bi me zanimalo bilo kakvo objasnjenje.  :Wink: 

Takodjer, ako ima koja forumasica koja je prema protokolu poput mene u prvoj skupini bit ce mi drago na mi se javi pa da zajedno rjesavamo pitanja koja nam se vezano uz protokol mozda pojave. Ja se sada npr. ubadam vec sa prvim pitanjem, a to je koje kontracepcijske tablete izabrati...

----------


## Strumpfica

A što to znači protokol za prvu skupinu? Zar postoji više skupina? 
Ja sam skroz zbunjena, pa kad sam već bila tam na konzultacijama, zašto  nam usput sve nisu objasnili i dali precizne upute? 
Koliko ja tu vidim po postovima na Forumu, ljudi dobiju protokol i onda  kreću pitanja tipa: koju kontracepciju treba koristiti (ja sam npr do  sad uvijek koristila samo Yasmine), pa onda da li se odlučiti za  Menopure ili Gonale i sl. 
Po meni bi doktor individualno za svaku pacijenticu trebao odrediti  takve stvari, pa nisam išla na konzultacije po onoj groznoj mećavi zimus  samo zato da mu osobno uručim svu dokumentaciju.... još uvijek nam nisu  javili kad bi uopće trebali doći na red...

----------


## pčelica2009

Štrumfice-u Mb ti dr. izlaze u susret-zato ti daju da biraš stimulaciju.Mislim da su svjesni da skupljamo i poklonjene injekcije tako da je mene prof.V. pitao što imam od injekcija.Kad sam rekla i gonale i menopure(jer sam tako skupila)-onda je rekao da na početku gonali a onda menopuri.Svima su isti-decapeptyli,a 1. dan kada dobivaš gonale ili menopure ideš na uzv i onda ti kaže koliko ćeš i kako.Isto tako što se tiče kontracepcije-skroz je svejedno jer ti u protokolu navode 3 vrste koje možeš birati.Zaista su susretljivi-vidjet će te kad dođete na 1.uzv

----------


## Natalina

*Aurora** ja sam bila u postupku u MB sada u 6 mj i kao i tebi protokol mi je došao dosta rano pa sam bila odmah, kako ti kažeš, u "prvoj skupini" tako da sam u prvoj turi popila 24 kontracepcijske tablete i nakon 7 dana pauze još 30 kom. Meni je sestra Jasna napisala da osim onih navedenih u protokolu, a koje se baš i ne mogu nabaviti u RH, može Logest pa sam njih i koristila. 
Protokol je sastavljen tako čisto da uspije uskladiti cikluse zavisno o tome kako kome pada menga i koliko dugo traje.... netko kontracepciju pije duže, neko kraće....
Također, ja sam krenula s prvom tabletom od 7dc dok po protokolu neki su kretali od 2dc. Nema tu neke posebne filozofije zašto, samo slijedi upute iz protokola i sretno!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> A što to znači protokol za prvu skupinu? Zar postoji više skupina? 
> Ja sam skroz zbunjena, pa kad sam već bila tam na konzultacijama, zašto  nam usput sve nisu objasnili i dali precizne upute? 
> Koliko ja tu vidim po postovima na Forumu, ljudi dobiju protokol i onda  kreću pitanja tipa: koju kontracepciju treba koristiti (ja sam npr do  sad uvijek koristila samo Yasmine), pa onda da li se odlučiti za  Menopure ili Gonale i sl. 
> Po meni bi doktor individualno za svaku pacijenticu trebao odrediti  takve stvari, pa nisam išla na konzultacije po onoj groznoj mećavi zimus  samo zato da mu osobno uručim svu dokumentaciju.... još uvijek nam nisu  javili kad bi uopće trebali doći na red...


Na stranici potpomognutaoplodnja.info izmedju ostalog ima i primjer Mariborskog protokola kojeg ako pogledas vidjet ces sto sam mislila pod pojmom "prva skupina". 

Naime, u ovisnosti od dana kada kome dodje menstruacija (i protokol) tempiran je i pocetak uzimanja kontracepcije. Sam protokol je sto se toga tice vrlo jasan i tu ne bi trebalo biti velikih dilema. Isto tako je i sa odabirom kontracepcije, u uputama je navedeno vise mogucnosti i sto se samog postupka tice, svejedno je koju odabrali (vjerojatno to najvise ovisi od onoga sto je kome dostupno na domacem trzistu). A jednako vazi i za Gonal ili Menopur...

E, sad, slazem se da bi najbolje bilo kada bi pristup zaista bio individualan i da u tu svrhu i sluze konzultacije. Ali sve mi nesto govori da jos dugo nece biti bas tako. I to ne mislim konkretno samo u vezi potpomognute oplodnje, nego opcenito na sve sto se bilo kakvih zdravstvenih problema tice...

Zato mislim da nitko ne moze bolje znati od nas samih sta odabrati, ako postoji vise mogucnosti. A za odabir najboljeg po moje su bitne dvije stvari: prvo, da sami sebe dobro poznajemo i prepoznajemo, pa makar i intuitivno, sto je za nas vazno i drugo da smo upoznati sa svim mogucnostima koje su nam na raspolaganju.

U svrhu ovog drugog meni je od neprocjenjive vaznosti internet i iskustva drugih do kojih je moguce doci zahvaljujuci recimo forumima poput ovog.

----------


## Aurora*

*Natalina* hvala za odgovor, izgleda da ce vrlo slicno onome sto si rekla biti i u mom slucaju. Ti si vec imala transfer? Mozes li mi reci kako je prosla stimulacija, odnosno kakav rezultat si imala? Ujedno te molim, ako bi mogla na ovoj temi napisati svoje iskustvo s Logestom. Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## Natalina

Da, imala sam transfer i sad čekam betu. 
Potrošila sam ukupno 30 gonala i dobili smo 7js, ali imala sam i postupak bez kontracepcije sa suprefact sprejom i 27 menopura i reakcija je bila isto 7js...tako da ako si razmišljala da li je bolje uzimati kontracepciju duže li kraće prije stimulacije, ja jesam  :Smile: ... mislim da to nema nekog posebnog utjecaja na reakciju na stimulaciju...moja reakcija je bila u skladu s mojim godinama, ništa više nismo ni očekivali...

----------


## klara

Aurora evo i moje iskustvo ako ti pomaže, bila sam u istoj grupi s Natalinom. 
Uzimala sam Yaz, na preporuku doktora V. iz Rijeke. Bila sam na postupcima s konracepcijom i bez nje i nisam primjetila razliku u reakciji na stimulaciju.
Primila sam 29 Menopura i dobila 11 JS - ali ja u svakom postupku imam puno JS, a manji postotak oplođenih. Menopur koristim zato jer je bio "dobitan" kad sam prvi puta ostala trudna, pa ga biram radije nego Gonal. (ishod: ovaj puta je bilo rekordnih 5 blastica, ali to je OT za tvoje pitanje i ne vjerujem da ima veze s vrstom kontracepcije)

Aurora* sretno  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Nama je bas stigao protokol e-mailom! Od pocetka nam je bilo receno da na postupak mozemo racunati u 9. mjesecu, ali nikada nista pismeno o tome nismo dobili. Vec sam se polako spremala da ih zovem i provjerim kada stize protokol, kad ono stize taman na vrijeme da mogu poceti s protokolom predvidjenim za prvu skupinu. 
> 
> To znaci da cu ja ocito biti medju onima koje ce na kontracepciji biti dva mjeseca. Iz tog istog protokola vidim da ce za razliku od mog slucaja neke na kotracepciji biti svega tri-cetiri tjedna. 
> 
> Ako netko zna ili ima ideju zasto su neki duze, a neki krace na kontracepciji i sto to samo po sebi znaci, jako bi me zanimalo bilo kakvo objasnjenje. 
> 
> Takodjer, ako ima koja forumasica koja je prema protokolu poput mene u prvoj skupini bit ce mi drago na mi se javi pa da zajedno rjesavamo pitanja koja nam se vezano uz protokol mozda pojave. Ja se sada npr. ubadam vec sa prvim pitanjem, a to je koje kontracepcijske tablete izabrati...


evo ja se javljam, biti ćemo skupa u grupi...ja ću početi kontracepciju s mentruacijom u srpnju, a koristiti ću logest
pišemo si!

----------


## ina33

*Aurora, antibebi - biraš si ili uzimaš one s liste na protokolu. Ja sam pila yasmine, iako nisu na listi (Provjerila svojedobno sa sestrom i dr-om da su te OK).

Jedan ili dva mjeseca antibebi, ili nijedan - uglavnom ovisi o njihovoj logistici (koliko sam shvatila, općenito u IVF svijetu (vani, u klinikama koje imaju puno pacijenata) pacijenti su na antibebi da se mogu uštimati ciklusi). Koji put ovisi o dijagnozi, onda to treba posebno na konzultacijama dogovoriti - low responderi idu bez antibebi često, PCOS ili neko ko je jako hiperstimulirao ide sa. Ako se već ide s antibebi - jedan ili 2 mjeseca - to ovisi o njihovoj logistici. 

Moje je iskustvo da mi je protokol s antibebi bio lakši nego ovaj bez (nakon neuspješnog protokola brže bi se oporavila tj. ovulirala), plus nema cisti, jajnici se malo smire. Nekome je teži, jer ne podnose antibebi (napuhanost, povraćanje itd.).

Indivudializacija postupka je moguća, ali svako specifično pitanje je možda najboljel dogovoriti unaprijed, znači, na konzultacijama s profesorom, ili shrpit pitanja pa puno prije postupka poslati mail s upitom što i kako.

S druge strane, ako neko nema neki jednoznačan razlog zašto ići ovako ili onako, ide se s njihovom standardnom šemom (antibebi jedan ili 2 mjeseca, supresija standardna, stimulacija standardna gonal ili menopur). Svakako im treba dostaviti sheme prethodnih pravih i "nepravih" (milinovićevskih) stimulacija, ako ih je bilo, to će im pomoći u određivanju terapije (posebno u određivanju koliko ampula gonala). Ono za što su jako oprezni je hiperstimulacija, pa često započinju jako konzervativno, pa ako tu ima iskustva da žena zna da joj trebaju 3 ampule ili 4, i da neće odreagirat na 2, treba reći. Ako nema prethodnog iskustva, kreće se s tom standardnom shemom.

Možeš pogledati i onaj sažetak na prvoj stranici za malo shvatit "logiku" određivanja terapije.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Pitanja je dovoljno poslat par tjedana prije terapije, recimo mailom, ali nemojte se ograničit samo na prof. V (moj savjet), jer bi se mogao dogodit GO i sl., a najčešće su ta pitanja standardna i može sestra proslijediti nekome drugom doktoru u IVF timu.

----------


## ia30

i ja sam tu negdje,naime protokol sam dobila prilikom konzultacija u Novoj Vasi prije par tjedana,bile smo jedna forumašica i ja,meni rečeno kontracepcija samo jedan mj(kolovoz),a njoj dva mj.(srpanj i kolovoz),06.09.uzv,punkcija predviđena oko 11.09.,možda griješim ali mislim da ne žele previše uspavati moje jajnike pošto i ne reagiraju na stimulaciju nešto bajno,dok kolegica dobije jako puno js...to je neko moje tumačenje!

----------


## Aurora*

*Natalina*, *klara* i *ina33* hvala na vasim odgovorima!

*Natalina*, koji dan ti je bio transfer i koliko embrija su ti vratili, da li vam je ostao i koji smrzlic mozda? *klara* bravo za blastociste! Koliko su tebi vratili embrija? Obema vam od srca zelim skorasnju prekrasnu, pozitivnu betu i trudnocu za pozeliti!

*ivica_k* i *ia30* bas mi je drago sto ste se javile i sto cemo zajedno biti u postupku! Znaci, ja onda prva krecem s kontracepcijom. Odlucila sam pokusati s Logest pa kako bude. Javit cu kako ce to kod mene djelovati sto se eventualnih nuspojava tice. 

A sto se efekta kontracepcije na stimulaciju koja joj slijedi tice, znaci nije za ocekivati bitno drugaciji rezultat od onoga koji se postize i bez kontracepcije. Dobro je i to znati!

----------


## mare157

Joj cure, meni još niko na mail nije odgovorio, a poslala sam ga u petak. Skoro 7 dana... Malo me pila to, ali valjda budu.
Vidim da vas ima puno koje sad krečete, a ja bi makar neku info da dobijem od njih da li je sve po planu. :Sad:

----------


## nina1

ja čekam odgovor od početka 6 mjeseca tako da nemoj očekivati da će ti odgovoriti brzo 
ja sam sad sjela na telefon ali stara priča : številka ni dosegljiva ... :Evil or Very Mad: 
mislim da ću u auto pa put mb-a 
naručit ću se telefonom preko šaltera kao što se naručuje  i u hrv bolnicama  :Grin:

----------


## klara

> *klara* bravo za blastociste! Koliko su tebi vratili embrija?


Jednu blastocistu, po našoj želji. Imala sam rizičnu prvu trudnoću (što nema veze s načinom začeća) pa ne želim riskirati s blizancima. Da toga nema, savjet Mb liječnika bi bio vraćanje dvije najbolje blastice.

----------


## mare157

> ja čekam odgovor od početka 6 mjeseca tako da nemoj očekivati da će ti odgovoriti brzo 
> ja sam sad sjela na telefon ali stara priča : številka ni dosegljiva ...
> mislim da ću u auto pa put mb-a 
> naručit ću se telefonom preko šaltera kao što se naručuje  i u hrv bolnicama


Ma ja sam ih dobila na telefon u neko ludo doba, 11 ujutro i rekla mi je jedna sestra da nema s.Jasne i da moram počakat jer da bu stiglo poštom pred postupka.
To i ja znam, samo kad je postupak...
Ma dobro, "bumo se mi vama javili" je rekla žena. Ja vjerujem u čuda!  :Grin:

----------


## klara

Javit će ti mare157  :Smile: 
Sestra Jasna je vrlo ažurna s mailom, bar moje iskustvo, ali možda je sad na godišnjem. Koliko znam više nema postupaka, ja sam bila u zadnjoj grupi prije ljeta.

----------


## maca2

Cure imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste već dobile protokol ( ja ću biti u onoj 2. grupi krajem 9.mj ) - piše li u protokolu da umjesto decapeptyla/dipherelina može i suprefact sprej?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Maca2 kod njih suprefact sprej nije moguća opcija

----------


## madonna

Bok cure!!!
Trebam savjet. Dobila sam protokol za Maribor, 4. skupina. Zanima me da li se kao prvi dan ciklusa računa prvi dan menstruacije ili dan nakon, naime zanima me kako ću utvrditi koji mi je 7. dan za početak kontracepcijskih tableta. Nadalje me zanima, obzirom da sam iz Splita, ultrazvuk mi piše da je 9.08., a nakon toga kako ja isčitavam tablicu je 16.08. Da li to znači da prvo dođem na 1. ultrazvuk, prije početka treće faze (gonali ili menopur), te nakon toga mogu ići doma u Split i nakon 7 dana sam ponovo gori na ultrazvuku i ostajem do punkcije i transfera? Ako mi netko može pomoć bila bih zahvalna, da znam planirati put i sve ostalo. Naravno, bilo bi mi drago i ako ima neka od cura koja je u istom ciklusu da se javi. Nravno, nadam se da sam tablicu dobro shvatila i da cure i iz 1 i 4. skupine imaju ultrazvuk i ostalo u isto vrijeme, samo je vrijeme početka kontracepcije zavisno od početka menstruacije? Evo, još jednom molim da mi netko sve pojasni ,da budem sigurna da sam sve dobro pohvatala i da znam koji je prvi dan cklusa.

----------


## madonna

Bok cure!!!
Trebam savjet. Dobila sam protokol za Maribor, 4. skupina. Zanima me da li se kao prvi dan ciklusa računa prvi dan menstruacije ili dan nakon, naime zanima me kako ću utvrditi koji mi je 7. dan za početak kontracepcijskih tableta. Nadalje me zanima, obzirom da sam iz Splita, ultrazvuk mi piše da je 9.08., a nakon toga kako ja isčitavam tablicu je 16.08. Da li to znači da prvo dođem na 1. ultrazvuk, prije početka treće faze (gonali ili menopur), te nakon toga mogu ići doma u Split i nakon 7 dana sam ponovo gori na ultrazvuku i ostajem do punkcije i transfera? Ako mi netko može pomoć bila bih zahvalna, da znam planirati put i sve ostalo. Naravno, bilo bi mi drago i ako ima neka od cura koja je u istom ciklusu da se javi. Nravno, nadam se da sam tablicu dobro shvatila i da cure i iz 1 i 4. skupine imaju ultrazvuk i ostalo u isto vrijeme, samo je vrijeme početka kontracepcije zavisno od početka menstruacije? Evo, još jednom molim da mi netko sve pojasni  :Shock:  ,da budem sigurna da sam sve dobro pohvatala i da znam koji je prvi dan cklusa.

----------


## sandric

> Bok cure!!!
> Trebam savjet. Dobila sam protokol za Maribor, 4. skupina. Zanima me da li se kao prvi dan ciklusa računa prvi dan menstruacije ili dan nakon, naime zanima me kako ću utvrditi koji mi je 7. dan za početak kontracepcijskih tableta. Nadalje me zanima, obzirom da sam iz Splita, ultrazvuk mi piše da je 9.08., a nakon toga kako ja isčitavam tablicu je 16.08. Da li to znači da prvo dođem na 1. ultrazvuk, prije početka treće faze (gonali ili menopur), te nakon toga mogu ići doma u Split i nakon 7 dana sam ponovo gori na ultrazvuku i ostajem do punkcije i transfera? Ako mi netko može pomoć bila bih zahvalna, da znam planirati put i sve ostalo. Naravno, bilo bi mi drago i ako ima neka od cura koja je u istom ciklusu da se javi. Nravno, nadam se da sam tablicu dobro shvatila i da cure i iz 1 i 4. skupine imaju ultrazvuk i ostalo u isto vrijeme, samo je vrijeme početka kontracepcije zavisno od početka menstruacije? Evo, još jednom molim da mi netko sve pojasni  ,da budem sigurna da sam sve dobro pohvatala i da znam koji je prvi dan cklusa.


Pozdrav draga, evo ja cu ti pomoci sa svojim iskustvom iz proslog mjeseca. Kad dobijes taj dan racunas kao 1 dan ciklusa i na sedmi dan pocinjes sa kontracepcijom. Tako sam i ja, dobila 13.04. i prva tableta bila 19.04. i pila ih neprekidno do dana kad mi u protokolu pise da je zadnja tableta. Taj prvi uzv 09.08. uradi kod svog ginekologa i skeniraj i posalji mejlom snimak i misljenje ljekara na tom pregledu, na mejl sestre Jasne sto si dobila u protokolu i ona ce ti nakon konsultacije sa dr. Vlaisavljevicem javiti da je sve ok i startas sa trecom fazom. Trebas jos i potvrditi mejlom datum kad si uzela prvu injekciju gonala ili menopura. Planiraj odlazak u MB dan prije drugog uzv koji je kod tebe 16.08. jer ces od tada trebati boraviti tamo na pregledima, uzv i punkciji i transferu. Moj prvi uzv je bio 31.05. koji sam odradila kod svog doktora i u MB bila 06.06. posle podne jer mi je Jasna javila da je uzv u ponedeljak 07.06.
Sretno i sta ti treba tu sam.

----------


## klara

sandric i Natalina, znate li što je bilo s ostalim curama iz naše grupe? Ja sam u kontaktu samo s vas dvije, a rado bih znala što je bilo s drugima.

----------


## Natalina

Nažalost za još tri cure znam da nije uspjelo. Osim sandric i mene saznala sam da samo još jedna cura ima pozitivni test, ali ona nije bila na punkciji s nama u subotu, nego u ponedjeljak sa sandric.

----------


## aleksandraj

natalina, sandric.....puno srece, cestitam i bravo za MB ekipu

----------


## ia30

> natalina, sandric.....puno srece, cestitam i bravo za MB ekipu


također...

----------


## sandric

> Nažalost za još tri cure znam da nije uspjelo. Osim sandric i mene saznala sam da samo još jedna cura ima pozitivni test, ali ona nije bila na punkciji s nama u subotu, nego u ponedjeljak sa sandric.


Nadam se da je to ona cura iz Zagreba što je na transferu ležala s moje ljeve strane, baš bih voljela da je ona jer je ona jedina sa mnom bila na punkciji i na transferu. Sjećam je se jer punkciju nije radila sa anestezijom a i bila je sa mnom cjelo vrijeme u društvu tih dana.AKo jeste prenesi pozdrave i pošalji mi njen kontakt na pp baš mi je krivo bilo što od nje nisam ništa uzela za kontakt a razmišljala sam stalno. 
Od cura sa punkcije u ponedeljak 14.06. pozitivna beta je samo kod mene i još kod te koju Natalina zna. Sa svim ostalim sam u kontaktu i ni jedna nema pozitivnu betu.

----------


## Natalina

Hvala cure  :Smile: 
sandric imaš pp!

----------


## marija_sa

Evo cure da podnesem izvjestj nakom Marobora.Doktor V. je stvarno predivan civjek.Bas onakav kakvog ste ga vi opisivale.Uglavnom dobili smo termin za IVF april/maj 2011.
Zbog mojih PCOS doktor predlazeminimum tri ture klomifena (na koji sm mu rekla da nisam imala odgovor u prethodnom uzimanju)  nakon toga,ako ne dodje do T,kod njega na inseminaciju.
Uglavnom,zadovoljna sam ...............

Ukoliko je neko imao slicnu situaciju.......neka mi se javi

----------


## Strumpfica

Marija_sa, mislim da smo u sličnoj situaciji, doktor je zbilja super i nas je jako oduševio. nama je dao 6 terapija klomifenom. kaže kad s tim završimo taman bumo kod njega na redu.no mislim da će nas staviti na icsi a ne na isemenaciju, ipak bi icsi trebao biti malo sigurniji za uspjeh, a insemenaciju mogu raditi i u zg.
prošli smo 4 ture klomifena ali bez uspjeha,od toga samo jedan mjesec nije bilo reakcije na klomifen.jedini problem je što nam nitko nije nikad javio kad bi trebali doći na red za postupak u mariboru....btw klomifena više nema za kupiti, neki je problem u belupu s proizvodnjom pa ćeš se morati nazivkati po ljekarnama dok ne naiđeš na neku u kojoj je ostala još koja kutija, bar je takva situacija u ZG.

----------


## marija_sa

Strumpfice,nasla sam klomifen i kupila 4 kutije.Inseminaciju (ili kako mi je doktor objasnio pripremu za inseminaciju jer necemo raditi unos sperme vec samo pripremu mene u vidu terapije hormonima) bi radili ako u toku tri mjeseca uzimanja Klomifena ne dodje do ovulacije.Ukoliko ipak dodje do nje nastavljam i ja do 6  ciklusa.Sa Klomifenom sam vec pocela ali ne nadam se previse jer kazem ti nisam ni prije uopste reagovala na njega.Bila sam na folikulometriji 9 DC(koji mi je i zadnji dan uzimanja klomifena) i situacija je vise nego losa.Folikuli do 10 mm a endometrij nepuna  4mm.Uzas.Ovih dana jedem po jedan ananas dnevno pa cemo vidjeti ima li pomaka........
kod doktora V sam bila 21.06. i dobila termini IVF april/maj 2011

----------


## Strumpfica

Ja na folikulometrije krećem od oko 13 dana (pa 15 pa 19),prije me dr ni ne zove  :Smile:  . Imam sreću da mi je endometrij oko 9mm oko tog 13dc što je navodno ok. Nabavila sam i LH trakice koje detektiraju ovulaciju za slučaj da ovulacija bude na dan kad me dr ne može primiti ( mene to obično zadesi za vikend ili za praznik). Ako slabo reagiraš nainicijalnu dozu klomifena, kako to da ti doktor nije preporučio povećanje doze? Ja začudo OK reagiram na 100mg no nakon mjeseca kad nije bilo ovulacije dr je ozbiljno razmišljala o povećanju dozež(može se ići do 200mg). Isto tako u slučaju lošeg endometrija mislim da se mogu uzeti dodatni lijekovi da poboljšaju situaciju...
Meni se sve nešto čini da ću ja na redu za Maribor biti taman pred božićne blagdane, mene sve zadesi oko nekih blagdana, još uvijek nam nitko nije odgovorio na mail s upitom kad smo na redu, no budući da sam bila u 1/10 na konzultacijama ovo mi djeluje kao izgledan termin.

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure! Imam jedno pitanje,i molbu!U sloveniji u Ptuju 27 minuta od Maribora,postoji jedan pcelar koji proizvodi nepreradjenu maticnu mljec,i pelud,(to je za bolje j.s jer su mi nikakve kvalitete)uglavnom ja sam iz dalmacije i stvarno nemam nikoga tko bi to meni makar do zagreba donija.Jer to je pokvarljivo i ne moze mi slati postom,to bi se tribalo u malom frizdericu dovuci,u 10 mj.idem u postupak u Prag,i to bih ja pila,a nema mi muza pa me stah ici samu na toliki put.Ako ima bilo tko tko bi mi uslugu napravio i da mu je usput bila bih zahvalna.Ako ima tko nek se javi na pp.Hvala unaprijed,i oprostite sto upadam ko padobranac.I sretno svima!

----------


## ivica_k

bok amaria23, imam slično iskustvo, nadam se da će ti biti od koristi...meni je pčelar iz bjelovara poslao matičnu mliječ s dostavnom službom, i bila je zaleđena...nisam pitala detelje, ali postoji način dostave i takve "robe"...koštalo me 50-60 kn
eto, ako ne budeš imala drugu opciju, da znaš i za ovu mogućnost!

----------


## amaria 23

hvala puno! Samo posto je ovo druga drzava stvarno neznam kako bi mi to sljakalo.Neznam dali taj pcelar ima istu takvu maticnu mlijec.

----------


## mare157

*strumpfica* samo da ti javim da ni meni nisu odgovorili na mail, a poslala sam im ga 18.6. Malo me to nervira jer se pitam kako će stvari iči kad uđem u postupak i ako budem imala koje pitanje kako ću doći do informacije.
Sreća pa imamo ovaj forum di je toliko cura koje su voljne u svakom trenutku pomoći!
Uglavnom, ni kod mene nema odgovora...

----------


## Mali Mimi

mare157 ništa me ne čudi jer i meni su slabo tj. nikako odgovarali ajde kad uđeš u postupak dobit ćeš sestrin mob. za neka hitnija pitanja, meni je tek onda počela šljakati komunikacija sa MB, a prije sam ih jedino na tel uspjevala dobiti, no ni to ne iz prve treba bit uporan

----------


## mare157

To se i nadam jer vidim da sve cure koje su u postupku lako dođu do njih tako da se nadam da neće biti problema samo trebam biti strpljiva dok stigne protokol i da vidim kad smo uopće na redu. Ali voljela bi dobiti bar neku info od njih da znam planirati radi posla i svega. Ma nema veze, šta je, tu je.
Ljeto je, kupanje, sunčanje, slaje i uživancija!

----------


## Jelena

> *strumpfica* samo da ti javim da ni meni nisu odgovorili na mail, a poslala sam im ga 18.6. Malo me to nervira jer se pitam kako će stvari iči kad uđem u postupak i ako budem imala koje pitanje kako ću doći do informacije.
> Sreća pa imamo ovaj forum di je toliko cura koje su voljne u svakom trenutku pomoći!
> Uglavnom, ni kod mene nema odgovora...


strumpfica, ne znam što si pisala u mailu. meni se nekad čini da oni procjenjuju koliko je važno i hitno odgovoriti u mailu. probaj ipak telefonski. krajem lipnja je bila konferencija pa su sigurno bili oko toga dodatno angažirani.

ja u komunikaciji s njima uvijek nastojim biti konkretna s iznošenjem problema i s pitanjem, minimiram broj riječi. isto mi jednom nisu uopće odgovorili, ali većinom odgovaraju.
probaj zvati na telefon.

----------


## pčelica2009

> Bog cure! Imam jedno pitanje,i molbu!U sloveniji u Ptuju 27 minuta od Maribora,postoji jedan pcelar koji proizvodi nepreradjenu maticnu mljec,i pelud,(to je za bolje j.s jer su mi nikakve kvalitete)uglavnom ja sam iz dalmacije i stvarno nemam nikoga tko bi to meni makar do zagreba donija.Jer to je pokvarljivo i ne moze mi slati postom,to bi se tribalo u malom frizdericu dovuci,u 10 mj.idem u postupak u Prag,i to bih ja pila,a nema mi muza pa me stah ici samu na toliki put.Ako ima bilo tko tko bi mi uslugu napravio i da mu je usput bila bih zahvalna.Ako ima tko nek se javi na pp.Hvala unaprijed,i oprostite sto upadam ko padobranac.I sretno svima!


Ta mat.mliječ nije friška-rok trajanja zamrznute je 6 mjeseci a ove godine nitko nije uspio uhvatiti mat.mliječ zbog lošeg vremena jer je cijeli 5.mjesec padala kiša.Pričekaj pelud...
a što se tiče protokola-kad vam pošalju protokol onda će komunikacija biti puno lakša.Ovako vam ne vrijedi slati mailove sa upitima jer su puni posla a kad dobijete protokol sve vam u njemu piše-meni je bilo 1. put pa sam se savršeno snašla.Zato-budite strpljive i čekajte protokol jer oni idu po redu i sve ćete isti dan dobiti mail sa protokolom

----------


## nina1

pozdrav "slovenke "  :Wink: 
kako idem u 10/10  prvi puta u MB na postupak , molila bih da mi se javi netko tko je isto tad u postupku
naime, interesira me da li je netko dobio već protokol ??
hvala

----------


## dudadudaduda

nina1 evo ja bi trebala u 10 mj. u postupak tako su mi rekli i sad krajem sedmog trebam dobiti upute da počmem s kontracepcijom pa ćemo vidjet,javim kad dobijem,a javi se i ti kad nešto dobiješ ,dali ćeš i ti biti dva mj. na kontracepciji?

----------


## nina1

> nina1 evo ja bi trebala u 10 mj. u postupak tako su mi rekli i sad krajem sedmog trebam dobiti upute da počmem s kontracepcijom pa ćemo vidjet,javim kad dobijem,a javi se i ti kad nešto dobiješ ,dali ćeš i ti biti dva mj. na kontracepciji?


baš mi je drago da si se javila, ja sam se nadala da ću biti 2 mjeseca na kontracepciji radi eventualnih cista, ali ništa se ne javljaju a turbo komplicirano mi je dobiti ih 
i ne bi htjela nepotrebno gnjaviti ali me malo sad lovi frka ...
javi se, molim te kad dobiješ protokol, ako ja dobim prije javim ti se

----------


## delfin

Pitanje za sve vas koji idete ili ste bili u postupku u Mariboru. Kolika je cijena ivf postupka ili posebno punkcije,anestezije,spermiograma i ono što me posebno zanima koliko se plaća zamrzavanje embria?

----------


## pčelica2009

Mi smo platili 1900€ i 13 centa sa svime.Mislim da se odmrzavanje posebno plaća kad dođeš po njih.

----------


## delfin

> Mi smo platili 1900€ i 13 centa sa svime.Mislim da se odmrzavanje posebno plaća kad dođeš po njih.


Hvala pčelice. To je cijena bez lijekova za stimulaciju, pretpostavljam? Još nisam bila u postupku pa ne znam.

----------


## Aurora*

> Pitanje za sve vas koji idete ili ste bili u postupku u Mariboru. Kolika je cijena ivf postupka ili posebno punkcije,anestezije,spermiograma i ono što me posebno zanima koliko se plaća zamrzavanje embria?


Ovdje mozes pogledati detaljni cjenik postupka u Mariboru.

----------


## delfin

Aurora hvala ti.

----------


## miška

Cure,imam i ja pitanje za vas.Poslala sam poštom u Mb svoje nalaze 8.6. i nakon tjedan dana sam od njih dobila odgovor kako su me stavili na listi i da će mi kroz koji tjedan poslati i termin za konzultacije.No dan danas nisam još ništa dobila,da li je to zbog godišnjih ili su me zaboravili ?Kakva je praksa u vezi toga ?

----------


## marcelina

> Cure,imam i ja pitanje za vas.Poslala sam poštom u Mb svoje nalaze 8.6. i nakon tjedan dana sam od njih dobila odgovor kako su me stavili na listi i da će mi kroz koji tjedan poslati i termin za konzultacije.No dan danas nisam još ništa dobila,da li je to zbog godišnjih ili su me zaboravili ?Kakva je praksa u vezi toga ?


Ne brini se, mislim da te nisu zaboravili, bar sudeci prema tempu kojim je islo moje dopisivanje sa Mb  :Wink: 
Dakle,  u mom slucaju: u novembru 2009 sam poslala nalaze, prvi odgovor da sam na listi cekanja dobila sam u decembru 2009, a  pismo sa planiranim terminom postupka, formularima koje trebam ispuniti i popisom pretraga koje jos trebamo obaviti stiglo je u aprilu 2010. Zelim ti malo cekanja i puno srece u postupku!

----------


## bugaboo

Miska, ja sam prvi odgovor da su zaprimili papire dobila isto nakon tjedan dana, a termin onda tek za cca 2 mjeseca.

----------


## nina1

> pozdrav "slovenke " 
> kako idem u 10/10  prvi puta u MB na postupak , molila bih da mi se javi netko tko je isto tad u postupku
> naime, interesira me da li je netko dobio već protokol ??
> hvala


nema još nitko ????!!!
i ja još uvijek  :Cekam:  ...

----------


## miška

Cure moje,hvala vam :Kiss:  :Klap:

----------


## maca2

> nema još nitko ????!!!
> i ja još uvijek  ...



Bok cure!
Evo ja dobila mail s uputama za 10/10 - jeste vi što dobile da prokomentiramo?

Vidim da je kao supresija naveden i suprefact 0,5ml uz decapeptile i diphereline od 0,1ml.
Zašto razlika u količini lijeka tj. ml? Je li to suprefact u spreju ili ima i neki u injekcijama?
Što mislite koristiti tj. ima li kakve razlike i koja je razlika u cijeni?

----------


## bugaboo

Prije 1,5 mjesec sam dobila termin u Mariboru za proljece i moram im poslati onaj ispunjen obrazac, ali me nesto buni. Na obrascu pise da ga se treba poslati N/R Suzana Knuplež (Pisarna za OBMP), a u kuverti sa obrascem sam dobila praznu kuvertu sa adresom N/R Jasna Muršić (Ginekološke ambulante) pa mi nije jasno na koju adresu da posaljem taj obrazac?

Glupo mi je zvati u Maribor zbog toga, ali jel znate da li oni rade cijelo ljeto ili imaju neki kolektivni godisnji (da ne mislim da mi se ne javljaju na tel, a da ih zapravo niti nema)?

Hvala!

----------


## delfin

[QUOTE

Glupo mi je zvati u Maribor zbog toga, ali jel znate da li oni rade cijelo ljeto ili imaju neki kolektivni godisnji (da ne mislim da mi se ne javljaju na tel, a da ih zapravo niti nema)?

Hvala![/QUOTE]

bugaboo,koliko ja znam srstra Jasna bila je na godišnjem do prošlog tjedna. Ja sam zvala za termin za konzultacije i uspijela dobit nekog na telefon. Samo ti zovi i pitaj i molim te odgovori jer i ja ću uskoro imati takva pitanja. Želim ti sreću u postupku.

----------


## Kadauna

> Prije 1,5 mjesec sam dobila termin u Mariboru za proljece i moram im poslati onaj ispunjen obrazac, ali me nesto buni. Na obrascu pise da ga se treba poslati N/R Suzana Knuplež (Pisarna za OBMP), a u kuverti sa obrascem sam dobila praznu kuvertu sa adresom N/R Jasna Muršić (Ginekološke ambulante) pa mi nije jasno na koju adresu da posaljem taj obrazac?
> 
> Glupo mi je zvati u Maribor zbog toga, ali jel znate da li oni rade cijelo ljeto ili imaju neki kolektivni godisnji (da ne mislim da mi se ne javljaju na tel, a da ih zapravo niti nema)?
> 
> Hvala!


tome forum i služi  :Grin:  Jasna ti je "prava adresa", zato kad šalješ obrazac natrag u Maribor, šalji na JAsnu koja je tamo alfa i omega  :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Super, puno hvala!

Svejedno cu zvati da se dogovorim za konzultacije.

----------


## nina1

> Bok cure!
> Evo ja dobila mail s uputama za 10/10 - jeste vi što dobile da prokomentiramo?
> 
> Vidim da je kao supresija naveden i suprefact 0,5ml uz decapeptile i diphereline od 0,1ml.
> Zašto razlika u količini lijeka tj. ml? Je li to suprefact u spreju ili ima i neki u injekcijama?
> Što mislite koristiti tj. ima li kakve razlike i koja je razlika u cijeni?


dobila si protokol? 
ja ne 
ah.... taj MB...polako gubim živce  :Rolling Eyes: 
ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje zašto razlika u količini lijeka, ali znam da zasigurno suprefact koji oni koriste ti je u injekcijama 
ja sam kupila već nešto  decapeptyla , u paketu je 7 ampula i paket sam platila 386,78 kn

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam pretpostavila da se nalazi šalju u koverti koju sam dobila zajedno sa pismom, pa sam tako i napravila. Više se ne sjećam na koga je bila naslovljena ali znam da nije bila na sestru Jasnu, mislim na neku Mariju?? 
nina nadam se da će i tvoj protokol brzo...

----------


## lastavica1979

Curke molim vas ako koja ide u Sloveniju da pogleda ako ima Klomifena u ljekarni da ne idem samo radi tog preko.

----------


## tuzna

cure,kad se salju svi nalazi za zakazivanje termina, je li se samo stavi adresa klinike,ne treba pisati na ruke nekome?sestri jasni ,recimo?
pls,malo mi je  hitno,moja jetrva bi poslala danas svoje nalaze i zatrazila termin...

----------


## FionaM

Tuzna, ja kad sam slala prvi put za zakazivanje termina napisala sam na koverti ovo: 
                                                    UNIVERZITETNI KLINIČNI CENTER MARIBOR
                                                    Klinika za ginekologijo in perinatologijo 
                                                    Oddelek za reproduktivno medicino in
                                                    ginekološko endokrinologijo
 *N/p: prof. dr. VELJKO VLAISAVLJEVIĆ, dr. med.*
                                                     Ljubljanska 5
                                                     2000 Maribor
                                                     Slovenija

.....i dobila sam vrlo brzo njihovo pismo da su primili nalaze i nedavno su mi poslali obrasce koje moram ispuniti i poslati im natrag.
Sretno :Smile: )

----------


## dudadudaduda

Bok cure evo da javim ja dobila protokol za postupak u 10 mj. malo mi je nejasan ima puno datuma ,uglavno na njemu piše da vrijedi za očekivanu mengu od 12.07.do 30.08. i onda je podjeljeno par datuma kad bi se trebal početi kontracepcija negdje piše da se počme sedmi dan i pauza onda sedam dana ,a po mojem očekivanom datumu menge ja bi trebal početi kontracepciju drugi dan menge pa pijem do 30.8 pa pauza 5 dana ,to mi je malo nejasno,dali je i vaš protokol imao isto tako ispisano više datuma. I može li mi ko reći dali ste ih zvali ili poslali meil, dali da ih odmah kontaktiram ili da kad krenem s kontracepciom.

----------


## Aurora*

*dudadudaduda* mislim da svaki protokol iz Mb izgleda tako kako opisujes. Svi ti datumi koji su na prvi pogled zbunjujuci bit ce ti jasniji kad dobijes M i kada u protokolu pronadjes ono datumsko razdoblje koje odgovara tvom prvom danu menstruacije. Ako to stvarno bude ono razdoblje u kojem je predvidjen pocetak uzimanja kontracepcije 2. dc i pauza od pet dana tako ces i napraviti. 

Ne moras ih zvati telefonom nego komotno mozes poslati e-mail. Ja sam sva pitanja u vezi protokola slala kao _Reply_ na njihov e-mail s protokolom i svaki put bih vrlo brzo dobila odgovor od sestre Jasne. Zvala sam je telefonom samo kada sam htjela potvrditi pocetak uzimanja kontracepcije (jer tako pise u uputama da to treba telefonom potvrditi). Medjutim sestra J. mi je rekla da je sasvim dovoljno to sto sam joj poslala e-mail i da jednako vazi i za sva ostala pitanja, ako ih eventualno bude jos bilo.

Znaci, ako si upravo dobila putem e-maila protokol samo im istim putem potvrdi da si i dalje zainteresirana za postupak kod njih prema predvidjenom protokolu. Ako imas jos koje pitanje, slobodno pitaj, a ako ne slijedeci put im posalji e-mail onaj dan kada krenes s kontracepcijom.

Iskoristila bih ovu priliku i *pohvalila sestru Jasnu*. Koliko god me je u vremenu izmedju prvog kontakta do dolaska protokola smetalo sto je komunikacija s Mariborom znala biti itekako otezana u smislu da su znali uopce ne odgovarati na e-mailove ili se ne javljati na telefon, toliko se sve promijenilo od trenutka kada su poslali protokol. Komunikacija je od tog trenutka besprijekorna, a sestra Jasna se svaki put iskaze kao nevjerojatno azurna, ljubazna i pozitivna osoba. Nakon svakog kontakta s njom osjecam se bas sretno i optimisticno. Ona takve osjecaje uvijek izazove u meni sa svojom vedrinom, lijepi rijecima i dobrim zeljama. Vjerujem da je upravo takav njen pristup vec pola svog onog uspijeha s kojim se Maribor ponosi!  :Wink:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Aurora puno ti hvala na odgovoru ,kad krene sve bit će puno lakše ,sad ću im odmah potvrditi da sam i dalje zainteresirana za postupak kod njih s predviđenim protokolom,ako gdje još zapne pitam te ,hvala.

----------


## maca2

dudadudaduda i ja sam dobila taj isti protikol za 10.mj  - i meni izgleda vrlo zbunjujuće sa svim tm silnim datumima ali smatram da kad kreneš snađeš se kao i svi ostali!

Kad je tvoja očekivana menstruacija, možda budemo istovremeno pile kontrac. - ja trebam dobiti u razdoblju između 3.8.-9.8.

Znači 2 DC trebam početi piti tablete i tako sve do 30.8. kad radim 5 dana pauzu pa opet počinjem piti tablete do kako sam shvatila 13.9. kada sve koje smo u postupku za 10.mj počinjemo sa supresijom - jesam dobro shvatila?

----------


## dudadudaduda

maca 2 i ja očekujem meng. u to vrijeme ako ne bude kasnila ,pa odem u skupinu 4 ,a što se tiće kontracepcije ja mislim da se ona pije do 22.9 jer tamo piše posljednji dan kontracepcije 22.9. ,a prvo pikanje 13.09. e sad nism sigurna dali se počme s pikanjem a pije se još kontrac. ili se prekida kontrac. i samo se pika.može pomoć ko zna.

----------


## Aurora*

S pikanjem (supresijom) se pocinje dok si jos na kontracepciji. Znaci vama od 13.9. ide i kontracepcija i supresija. 22.9. pijete zadnju kontrcepcijsku tabletu i nastavljate dalje sa supresijom (do stoperice).

----------


## maca2

Aurora hvala na pojašnjenju!

----------


## Strumpfica

Nevjerojatno. A ja poslala tražene nalaze krvni u 5/10 i poštom i mailom  i nitko mi nije odgovorio da je to primljeno. Zvala sam ih da pitam kad  ću biti na redu u 6/10, obećali mi javiti mailom i opet se nitko nije  javio. Pisala mail krajem 6/10 da još jednom pitam kada sam na redu i  opet se nitko nije javio. Da li je bilo tko od vas tko je bio na  konzultacijama krajem prosinca ili početkom siječnja dobio kakav info  kad bi trebao biti na redu?
Imam osjećaj da nešto čekam al da to nikad neću dočekati, da su me  zaboravili, zametnuli sve moje dokumente i zaboravili da smo ikad bili  tamo....

----------


## BlaBla123

I ja sam za 10 ti mj, dobila protokol.
Danas mi je 14dc. Znaci ja cekam skupinu 4 jer je slijedeca M 11.08.10 i tek tad pocinjem s kontracepcijom.je li tako?
hvala

----------


## nina1

da, ako ti m dođe poslije 11.08. tek tad počneš sa kontracepcijom.... sve mi se čini da ću ti se pridružiti u toj zadnoj grupi ...
inače ....konačno......... i ja dobila protokol .....

----------


## Gabi25

Štrumfice ja sam u postupku u 12/10 i dobila sam pismo sa terminom još negdje u ožujku. I kada sam im slala ostale nalaze poslala sam sa povratnicom tako da znam da su sve zaprimili. Vjerujem da si upisana za postupak u prosincu ili siječnju- znači preostaje ti čekati protokol. Ja na konzultacijama nisam ni bila niti ću ići jer ih nisam uspjela dobiti za termin.
nina1 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, veselim se s tobom!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Nevjerojatno. A ja poslala tražene nalaze krvni u 5/10 i poštom i mailom  i nitko mi nije odgovorio da je to primljeno. Zvala sam ih da pitam kad  ću biti na redu u 6/10, obećali mi javiti mailom i opet se nitko nije  javio. Pisala mail krajem 6/10 da još jednom pitam kada sam na redu i  opet se nitko nije javio. Da li je bilo tko od vas tko je bio na  konzultacijama krajem prosinca ili početkom siječnja dobio kakav info  kad bi trebao biti na redu?
> *Imam osjećaj da nešto čekam al da to nikad neću dočekati, da su me  zaboravili, zametnuli sve moje dokumente i zaboravili da smo ikad bili  tamo....*


Joj, poznat mi je taj osjecaj jer sam ga i ja imala obzirom da ni meni nisu nikada pisanim putem odgovorili kada nam je termin. 

Cini se da iz nekog razloga (manjak kadrova?) komunikaciju s pacijentima do protokola zrtvuju na racun komunikacije za pacijente u protokolu. Ipak, unutar toga stekla sam dojam da imaju jako dobro izradjen sistem prema kojem svakome odrede termin obzirom na to kada im se tko prvi put javi. Bilo da se kod njih najprije dodje na konzultacije ili im se postom posalje molba sa svom dokumentacijom. 

Ako ste vi *Strumfice* prvi put bili kod njih krajem prosinca ili pocetkom sjecnja, onda mozes racunati da ce vam termin biti upravo tada, jer lista cekanja je i dalje 12 mjeseci. 

Muci li te previse ta neizvjesnost onda preporucujem da ih nazoves na onaj broj za samoplacnike u predvidjenom vremenu i pitas. Budes li dovoljno ustrajna pri zvanju sigurno ces ih dobiti! Meni je to svaki put poslo za rukom.

----------


## mare157

Uzela sam si mali mentalni odmor od pisanja na forumu, a pratila sam vas svakodnevno. Sad se moram javiti jer je nama rečeno da smo na redu u 10.mjesecu, a NISAM JOŠ DOBILA PROTOKOL!. 
Vidim da ste ga sve dobile, a kod mene ništa. I nikakav odgovor na mail od 18.6. nisam dobila i moram napisati da sam prošli tjedan zvala u srijedu, čet., i petak od 14-15:30 i da številka ni dosegljiva. Ne razumijem to.
Taman sam stavila mozak i emocije na led, ali sad mi se već polako kidaju živci kad vidim da ste sve dobile, a kod mene ništa.
Počinjem brijati da su me možda prebacili ili šta. Nebi mi bio problem mjesec dana, ali da se šta zagubilo, pa poludim.
I da, i ja sam slala dodatnu dokumentaciju N/R Suzana Knuplež jer je tako pisalo na formularu.
Uf, stvarno me to počinje lagano tlačiti...

----------


## Gabi25

mare157 zovi ih, piši, probaj sve sada, mislim da su sve cure za 10. mjesec dobile protokole pa sad budi uporna

----------


## Dodirko

:Sad:  ja još nisam dobila protokol... a rekli su da sam u 11 mjesecu...

----------


## Dodirko

Ustvari sve je Ok. Krivo sam pročitala od BlaBla 11.08 kao 08.11. 

A valjda će stići...

----------


## mare157

Ne mogu vjerovati da sam dobila odgovor!!! Sinoć sam poslala mail i jutros već stiže odgovor! Dobro da nisam pala sa stolice. doduše, bila sam puno kraća i jasnija od zadnjeg puta.
Uglavnom, nisu svima poslani protokoli, mogu ga očekivati tokom vikenda.

Iz maila se vidi da nisu provjerili da li smo upisani, da li je sve ok, da li su nalazi na broju i tako to, ali sad više neću fantazirati nego ću se strpiti još koj tjedan pa ću vidjeti i valjda će doći.
*Nina* HVALA TI DRAGA! Puno si mi pomogla!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare157

> mare157 zovi ih, piši, probaj sve sada, mislim da su sve cure za 10. mjesec dobile protokole pa sad budi uporna


Gabi25, HVALA i tebi!!!

----------


## nina1

mare157 baš mi je drago da si dobila odgovor  :Very Happy: 
znam kako je to čekati na iglama ....

----------


## mare157

Stigao protokol!!! 
Moram ga proućiti, a onda ću imati pitanja za vas iskusne ovdje na forumu. Do sad sam bila samo u kratkim protokolima pa mi se ovo čini malo komplicirano na prvi pogled tako da ću sigurno imati neka dodatna pitanja.
U biti mogu odmah krenuti od folne. Koju pijete, prenatal ili neke druge?
Kupujete li neku drugu kontrac. ili samo onu koja je navedena kod njih?
Već sam počela bombardirati pitanjima!  :Laughing:

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam pila folic+ a prenatal se pije uglavnom u drugom tromjesječju trudnoće.

----------


## kety28

dugo vas pratim , ali sam se rijetko javljala ... inače i mi smo u postupku u Mariboru u 11 mj, na konzultacijama smo bili 4.11.2009 s tim datumom 2010 su nam rekli da bi sve trebalo biti gotovo , nalaze sam poslala prije mj.dana i sad očekujemo protokol

----------


## maca2

Danas stigla M ( ne znam kad sam joj se tako veselila u zadnje vrijeme )! :Grin: 

Od sutra počinjem s kontracepcijom - odlučila se za Logest ( piše u uputama od 2. dana ciklusa piti kontracepciju ), sad imam pitanje za iskusne:
*piše da pijem tablete do 30.8. i onda napravin pauzu od 5 dana - znači li to da zadnju tabletu pijem 29.8. i ponovno počinjem piti 4.9.?*

----------


## Vali

*maca*, zadnja tableta 30. 8., onda pet dana pauze pa nova tura od 5. 9. Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Hvala Vali!
Znači ja bih uranila za 1 dan po svome  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maca2

A jel' ne bih tek 6.9. trebala novu turu - početi ako je 5 dana pauze onda je to - 1.,2.,3.,4. i 5.9?

Sorry što gnjavim, ali tak sam zbunjena da me strah da ću nešto zaje.... :Embarassed: , do sada sam bila samo na kratkim protokolima...

----------


## Vali

Imaš i 31. 8.  :Smile:  To ti je prvi dan pauze!

----------


## maca2

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Hvala  :Love:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo i kod mene menga počela brljaviti danas poslijepodne dali onda računam  sutra  prvi dam m.c. pa u subotu počinjem s kontrac. jer mislim da će mi tek noćas i sutra tek pravo kreniti krvarenj.
 maca2 jesi li ti zvala u Mar. da javiš da si počela s kontrac.

----------


## dudadudaduda

I još sam htjela pitati kako ste odlučile dali koristiti gonale ili menopure i gdje ste kupovale tu kod nas ili u Mari.,ja mislim tu par kupiti pa onda tamo dokupiti još koliko ću trebati jeli možda neko koristio i gonale i menopure ili samo jedno od tih.Kakva su vaša iskustva s time?

----------

